# Putsch in der Türkei



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Juli 2016)

*Putsch in der Türkei*

Hallo zusammen,

der Schritt war vorhersehbar, allerdings wurden im Militär viele Stellen mit erdogantreuen 
Islamisten besetzt. Hoffen wir, dass es weitest gehend friedlich abläuft und die demokratische 
Grundordnung in der Türkei wieder hergestellt wird;
Liveblog zu Ereignissen in der Turkei: ++ Turkisches Militar erklart Machtubernahme ++ | tagesschau.de

Haben wir hier im Forum Mitglieder mit direktem Kontakt in die Türkei? Gibt es erste Berichte vor Ort?


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Habs vor zehn Minuten gesehen ... 

Berichte von vor Ort werden wohl schwierig, da offenbar eine Menge Kommunikation blockiert wird. Alle sozialen Medien sind landesweit gesperrt worden. 


Was geht gerade ab in der Welt? Großbritannien wählt seltsame neue Staatsoberhäupter,  Frankreich wird mit zunehmender Regelmäßigkeit von Terroristen angegriffen und die Türkei versucht einen Militärputsch ... 


Immerhin, vielleicht wirds dort ja besser, der aktuelle Präsident der Türkei ist ja nicht so ein Hauptgewinn.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Ich hoffe, das Milität steht zusammen und kämpft nicht gegeneinander. 
Erdogans telefonisch übermittelte Äußerungen deuten für mich an, dass 
er aktuell eher machtlos ist und nur noch zum passiven Widerstand aufruft. 

Seine Versuche, die demokratische Armee in die religiöse Ecke zu stellen
 (_"Inititator ist Prediger Gülen"_) wird hoffentlich nicht ernst genommen.


----------



## Nuallan (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Gucke die ganze Zeit CNN. Wird ne lange Nacht. Erdogan macht mal wieder alles falsch. Statt sein Volk auf die Straße zu schicken und gegen Panzer zu aufzuhetzen sollte er sie nach Hause schicken.

Edit: Ist auch mal wieder ein absolutes Armutszeugnis für die deutschen Nachrichtensender. Phoenix, NTV und N24 schlafen natürlich schon. Der einzige Livestream kommt aus der Redaktion der Bild..


----------



## INU.ID (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Hier noch ein paar Live-Quellen:

Live-Berichterstattung zum Putschversuch durch Teile turkischen Militars in der Turkei - YouTube (Livestream)

CAĞRI on Periscope: "ANKARA" (live vom Smartphone gestreamt, die Aufzeichnungen von dem Kerl sind auch noch verfügbar)

Sky News Live - YouTube (Livestream Sky News)

Hashtag #ankara auf Twitter

Hashtag #turkei auf Twitter


Wobei der Stream vom Smartphone nicht konstant überträgt (Akku? Probleme mim Internetz?).


----------



## Junkrat (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Was geht gerade ab in der Welt?




Das frage auch ich mich seit längerem, vor 2 Tagen dieser Bekloppte in Nizza mit dem LKW, und nun das in der Türkei, es ist wahnsinn was überall abgeht.


----------



## Nuallan (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Das Militär schießt sein eigenes Volk grade vor der Bosporus-Brücke zusammen. Unglaublich was da passiert.


----------



## INU.ID (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Hier noch eine Liveübertragung von einem Smartphone: Uyumsuz on Periscope: "Haydi bismillah"

Da wird auch gerade geschossen. Soundkulisse wie aus nem Kriegsfilm.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Hoffentlich endet es nicht wie in Ägypten....


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hoffentlich endet es nicht wie in Ägypten....


Oder noch schlimmer in einen Bürgerkrieg zwischen Erdogananhängern und Demokraten und den putschenden Teil der Armee. 
Ich frag mich auch ob die Kurden jetzt auch ihre Gelegenheit nutzen.

Es gibt Berichte, dass Erdogan Asyl in Deutschland beantragen will (laut NBC).


----------



## Metalic (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Für ein paar "Erdolf-Anhänger" ging der Putsch bisher nicht ganz so angenehm aus. 
Die ersten Bilder der Menschenmassen die gegen den Putsch auf die Straße gehen sind auch bereits von 2013.


----------



## INU.ID (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Noch ne Handy-Liveübertragung: Serdar on Periscope: "İnsanların ustune ateş ediyorlar"

Links unter den letzten Streams sieht man wie ein paar "Bürger" versuchen einen Panzer außer Gefecht zu setzen (u.a. mit einer Plane), und kurz darauf (nach etwas Chaos) liegen einige offensichtlich angeschossen am Boden. :/ Hätte nicht gedacht das da wirklich auf quasi unbewaffnete Geschossen wird.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Metalic schrieb:


> Für ein paar "Erdolf-Anhänger" ging der Putsch bisher nicht ganz so angenehm aus.
> Die ersten Bilder der Menschenmassen die gegen den Putsch auf die Straße gehen sind auch bereits von 2013.


Ernsthaft ? Haha


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Laut Reuters hat in Ankara ein Kampfjet einen Helikopter abgeschossen. Ein Militär-interner Krieg bahnt sich an...
Medienberichten zufolge soll eben dieser Hubschrauber das Hauptquartier der Spezialkräfte der Polizei in Ankara unter Beschuss genommen und 17 Polizisten getötet haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Das wird eine blutige Nacht. Ich habe in den letzten Jahrzehnten viele dieser Putschversuche erlebt, das Bild von Jelzin vor dem Panzer ist tief in meinem Kopf, aber die meisten liefen ziemlich glimpflich ab. Wo ist Erdogan, warum schickt er feige sein Volk vor die Panzer? Es ist allerdings ein Hohn, wenn der Zerstörer der türkischen Demokratie zu deren Schutz aufruft. Im besten Fall wird der Putsch schnell niedergeschlagen, aber Erdogan ebenso vertrieben. Im schlimmsten Fall nutzt Erdogan einen misslungenen Putsch für redikale Säuberungen und beerdigt danach mit neuer Verfassung die Demokratie.

Gibt es Bericht zur Situation der Bundeswehrsoldaten?


----------



## Research (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Erdogan hat das Verfassungstragende Militär versucht zu zerstören, was wohl teilweise gelang.
Im Gegensatz zu unserem Verfassungsschutz, gehen die der gegebenen Aufgabe Atatürks nach. (Einmal bereits friedlich gescheitert.)

Wenn richtig losgelegt wird brennen Moscheen, Politiker werden erschossen und Erdogan hingerichtet.

Vielleicht erleben wir sogar eine gewaltsame Wieder-Säkularisierung.

Mich wundert es das so lange ein Deckel drauf gehalten werden konnte.
Ich denke die Sache mit dem IS-Support hat das ins Rollen gebracht.

Denn jetzt kann mit Erpressung keine Kooperation erzwungen werden da alle von echten Terroristen bedroht sind die überall und jederzeit zuschlagen können.

Mal gucken ob sich Merkel dazu bringen lässt unsere Bundeswehrsoldaten da mitzumischen lassen, unter Erdogans Führung.

BTW: Erdolf, sehr schön.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Wie lange die den Putsch wohl vorbereitet haben? 
Normal wird ja das Staatsoberhaupt zuerst ausgeschaltet. Aber dieser Putsch(versuch) hat bisher schon sehr viel Koordination erfordert. Nur warum dann in Abwesenheit von Erdogan?

CNN Livestream scheint ja überlastet zu sein, und am TV übertragen nur N24 sowie Bloomberg und BBC Int. 

Das Parlament soll ja bombardiert worden sein.


----------



## Metalic (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Putsch wohl vorbei. 
Nun kann ich ins Bett.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Augenzeugen zufolge soll das Parlamentsgebäude in Ankara bombardiert worden sein.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Metalic schrieb:


> Putsch wohl vorbei.
> Nun kann ich ins Bett.



Hä? Wieso soll er vorbei sein?


----------



## -Kerby- (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Augenzeugen zufolge soll das Parlamentsgebäude in Ankara bombardiert worden sein.



Ich wollte gerade das selbe schreiben. Für mich scheint der Putsch gerade erst begonnen zu haben...
wobei es eher scheint, dass es nur ein kleiner Teil des Militärs ist und wirklich organisiert und schnell kommen mir die auch nicht vor.
Bezweifle, dass da etwas Großes über Nacht noch passieren wird.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wo ist Erdogan, warum schickt er feige sein Volk vor die Panzer?


Anscheinend auf dem Weg nach Deutschland (Quelle: amerikanische Medien (Twitter)). So ein Verhalten ist doch typisch für Dikaturen... 





> Im besten Fall wird der Putsch schnell niedergeschlagen, aber Erdogan ebenso vertrieben. Im schlimmsten Fall nutzt Erdogan einen misslungenen Putsch für redikale Säuberungen und beerdigt danach mit neuer Verfassung die Demokratie.


Das Problem ist ja, entweder gibt es den Putsch oder Erdogan.



> Gibt es Bericht zur Situation der Bundeswehrsoldaten?


Das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Research (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Wenn es das Militär nicht geschafft hat Erdogan und Helfer sofort auszuschalten, nun, dann wird das etwas länger dauern oder es wird schrecklich scheitern.
Für die Türkei dürfte letzteres der schlimmere Fall sein.

Zeigen wird das aber erst die Zeit.
Und dabei gilt zu beachten, wenn Erdogan gewinnt, nun das Szenario Wolfensteins, der Sieger hat Recht und es wird so weitergemacht, nun mal gespannt auf DEN Eiertanz unserer Regierung.


----------



## Metalic (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Die ersten Soldaten werden abgeführt. Haben sich aber wohl noch vereinzelt paar Gruppen verschanzt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Viele Putschisten wurden festgenommen, alle Parteien haben den Putschversuch verurteilt, das Volk ist auf der Straße um gegen den Putschversuch zu stehen, das Militär (bis auf diesen kleinen Teil der Putschisten) hat verkündet gegen den Putschversuch vorzugehen und auch bereits Kampfjets losgeschickt (auf Anordnung des Ministerpräsidenten). Was wollen die Putschisten bitte jetzt noch erreichen?


----------



## Research (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Dann dürfte die einer der schlechtesten Putsche der Geschichte werden.
Als Militär hat man Werkzeuge sofort solche Leute mit minimalem Aufwand auszulöschen, besonders wenn man sich offiziell im "Kriegszustand" Waffenstillstand befindet....


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Wenn das Volk Erdogan weiterhin unterstützt, hat es die dadurch kommende Diktatur auch nicht anders verdient. Sorry, aber so ist es eben.
Ich denke, dass die türkischen Medien jetzt den Putsch als gescheitert betiteln um nach außen hin Stabilität zu zeigen.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Research schrieb:


> Dann dürfte die einer der schlechtesten Putsche der Geschichte werden.
> Als Militär hat man Werkzeuge sofort solche Leute mit minimalem Aufwand auszulöschen, besonders wenn man sich offiziell im "Kriegszustand" Waffenstillstand befindet....



Vor allem sollte man die Führungsriege ausschalten. 
Aber bisher ist es trotzdem ziemlich unübersichtlich.

Den Pro-Erdogan-Menschen traue ich aber nicht, denn laut denen war der Putsch schon lange niedergeschlagen. 
Der türkische Staatssender läuft wieder, und da wird natürlich nichts positives zum Putsch gesagt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Die Berichte vom Scheitern des Putsches kommen alle von türkischen staatsnahen Medien, den Ministern und dem Geheimdienst. 
Am Ende des 2. Weltkrieges haben die gleichen bei uns auch noch von einem nahenden Sieg gesprochen...


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Im Tagesschau-Liveblog gibts ein Video auf dem zu sehen ist, wie von der Luft auf Bodenziele (eine Menschenmenge ist zu erkennen) geschossen wird...


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Hier noch eine Liveübertragung von einem Smartphone: Uyumsuz on Periscope: "Haydi bismillah"
> 
> Da wird auch gerade geschossen. Soundkulisse wie aus nem Kriegsfilm.


Also haben sie wohl nicht alle sozialen Netzwerke gesperrt ...  sehr gut. Solche Übertragungen liefern der Welt den objektivsten Blick den es geben kann, und das sogar in Echtzeit als auch für alle Zeit gespeichert. 
Ein wenig freue ich mich darauf alt zu werden und zu sehen, wie Geschichte betrachtet wird wenn man erstmalig viele Ereignisse noch einmal sehr genau nachverfolgen kann.

Am Rande übrigens mal dicken Respekt an die Kommunikationsanbieter in der Türkei ...  die haben gerade bestimmt eine harte Nacht,  und eine Stunde ununterbrochen vom Handy aus in brauchbarer Qualität einen Videostream zu übertragen zeugt von einem sehr stabilen Netz.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es gibt Berichte, dass Erdogan Asyl in Deutschland beantragen will (laut NBC).


Pff ...  Beantragen kann er vieles, aber ich glaube daraus wird nichts.
Ich glaube aber, dass er das schon aus Trotz nicht tun würde. 
Falls doch, sollten wir mal Herrn Böhmermann fragen ob er nicht schon immer mal eine WG gründen wollte 



Research schrieb:


> Mal gucken ob sich Merkel dazu bringen lässt unsere Bundeswehrsoldaten da mitzumischen lassen, unter Erdogans Führung.
> 
> BTW: Erdolf, sehr schön.


Also bei aller Liebe, ich hoffe nicht dass sie sich da auf Erdogans Seite schlägt. Der ist wohl das schlechteste Regierungsoberhaupt das die Türkei seit langem hatte. 
Wir können da gerade nur die Füße still halten und zuschauen, beide Seiten sollten von uns nicht unterstützt werden. 

Zumal die Türkei auch kein Teil der EU ist, es gibt wenig Grund sich da militärisch einzumischen.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Ich merke es auf Facebook, wo die Erdogan-Leute den Sieg der Demokratie feiern. 


Aber momentan kann man sich schwer ein Bild machen.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Also bei aller Liebe, ich hoffe nicht dass sie sich da auf Erdogans Seite schlägt. Der ist wohl das schlechteste Regierungsoberhaupt das die Türkei seit langem hatte.
> Wir können da gerade nur die Füße still halten und zuschauen, beide Seiten sollten von uns nicht unterstützt werden.
> 
> Zumal die Türkei auch kein Teil der EU ist, es gibt wenig Grund sich da militärisch einzumischen.


Aber die Türkei ist wichtiger Bestandteil der Nato, vergiss das nicht.
Und einen Militärputsch können Merkel und Konsorten gutheißen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Aber die Türkei ist wichtiger Bestandteil der Nato, vergiss das nicht.
> Und einen Militärputsch können Merkel und Konsorten gutheißen.


Steffen Seibert auf Twitter: "Kanzlerin #Merkel in laufendem Kontakt mit Ministern Steinmeier, Gabriel und Altmaier. Unterstutzung fur gewahlte Regierung. #Turkei"
Ich hoffe unsere Regierung hält sich da raus und zieht die Bundeswehr aus der Türkei zur Sicherheit ab.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Demokratie ist zwar eine relativ gute Staatsform, aber auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss.  

Die Römer haben die Demokratie für 6 Monate abgeschafft wann immer es eine Krise im Reich gab. Und damit sind sie viele Jahrhunderte lang sehr gut zurecht gekommen.

Unsere Vorfahren haben mal Hitler demokratisch gewählt.  
Und die Amis werden das bald vielleicht mit Trump wiederholen, mal schauen.




> Aber die Türkei ist wichtiger Bestandteil der Nato, vergiss das nicht.
> Und einen Militärputsch können Merkel und Konsorten gutheißen.



Das stimmt, und prinzipiell sollten wir auch die Demokratie irgendwo verteidigen. Aber nicht unbedingt die aktuelle türkische Regierung, die haben uns auch genug Probleme beschert.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Wenn der Putsch wirklich scheitert hoffe ich, dass die Türken noch vor einem 1945 aufwachen.


----------



## Red-Hood (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

War irgendwie nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis Erdogans Größenwahn eine Katastrophe hervorbringt.


----------



## Duvar (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Türkisches Staatsfernsehen TRT wurde befreit von den Putschisten. Es gibt leider einige Tote, die Anzahl der Opfer wird sicher morgen erst bekannt werden .
Putsch ist gescheitert, da es eine kleinere Gruppe im Militär war. Der türkische Generalstabchef wurde befreit.
Türkischer Geheimdienst lässt verlauten, dass die Putschisten nach und nach festgenommen werden.
Die Putschisten haben nicht damit gerechnet, dass das Volk mitten in der Nacht zu Millionen auf die Straßen geht.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Kaum wird über die Niederschlagung des Putschversuchs berichtet und schon kommen Verschwörungstheoretiker und behaupten, dass das alles von Erdogan inszeniert war um seine Macht zu festigen... Leute gibts


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Kaum wird über die Niederschlagung des Putschversuchs berichtet und schon kommen Verschwörungstheoretiker und behaupten, dass das alles von Erdogan inszeniert war um seine Macht zu festigen... Leute gibts


Zutrauen würde ich es dem.
Ich sehe schon die Notverordnungen kommen.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Kaum wird über die Niederschlagung des Putschversuchs berichtet und schon kommen Verschwörungstheoretiker und behaupten, dass das alles von Erdogan inszeniert war um seine Macht zu festigen... Leute gibts



Ach komm, es gibt immer solche Idioten. Wenn du lange genug suchst findest du bestimmt auch wieder jemanden der meint dass das ein Plan von Aliens war,  oder dass Osman I.  wiederauferstanden ist,  und garantiert gibt es auch ein paar religiöse Extreme die allen möglichen Schwachsinn darin sehen.  Und ISIS wird wahrscheinlich auch behaupten sie wären das gewesen. Zu guter letzt werden die Amis das vermutlich noch als guten Grund einstufen doch mal einen neuen Stützpunkt in einem Nachbarland der Türkei zu eröffnen. 

Die Welt beinhaltet genug Spinner, die ein stetiges Hintergrundrauschen von Bullshit erzeugen. Den muss man einfach ausblenden


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Erdogan ist besser als eine weiterer failed state. Außerdem haben wir mit ihm den Flüchtlingsdeal geschlossen. Ich mag den Kerl auch nicht, aber wahrscheinlich ist er besser als irgendwelche Putschisten. Wir werden ja morgen sehen, was Sache ist.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das stimmt, und prinzipiell sollten wir auch die Demokratie irgendwo verteidigen. Aber nicht unbedingt die aktuelle türkische Regierung, die haben uns auch genug Probleme beschert.


Trotzdem können sie sich nicht hinstellen und das gutheißen. Er wurde halt gewählt, und da kann Merkel schlecht twittern "Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen, Putschisten!" ^^


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Erdogan ist besser als eine weiterer failed state. Außerdem haben wir mit ihm den Flüchtlingsdeal geschlossen. Ich mag den Kerl auch nicht, aber wahrscheinlich ist er besser als irgendwelche Putschisten. Wir werden ja morgen sehen, was Sache ist.


Aber dann vor Trump warnen als wäre er das "Schlimmste" ist keine Doppelmoral ?
Ist der Flüchtlingsdeal uns soviel wert, dass wir deswegen wegschauen ?


----------



## Red-Hood (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Trotzdem können sie sich nicht hinstellen und das gutheißen. Er wurde halt gewählt, und da kann Merkel schlecht twittern "Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen, Putschisten!" ^^


Gäbe es Kremlnähe bei Erdogan, würde man das tun, ohne auch nur eine Sekunde mit der Wimper zucken zu müssen.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Trotzdem können sie sich nicht hinstellen und das gutheißen. Er wurde halt gewählt, und da kann Merkel schlecht twittern "Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen, Putschisten!" ^^



Stimmt. Deshalb mein Vorschlag, sich vornehm zurückzuhalten und zuzusehen. Klingt assi, aber im Ernst: Die Putschisten können wir nicht unterstützen, aber die Regierung ist nun auch nicht gerade ein Sympathieträger.  Die machen derzeit jeden Fortschritt zunichte den die Türkei vielleicht in den letzten Jahren gemacht hat. 

Das beste Resultat wäre wohl, wenn daraus eine neue, gewählte Regierung hervorgehen würde ...  aber ich fürchte das wäre des Glücks zu viel.


Nachtrag:

Immerhin, die ZEIT Online Redaktion ist wach und schreibt und twittert was das Zeug hält.  Wenigstens eine brauchbare Nachrichtenquelle ...


Edit2:

Turkei : Putsch ohne Volk | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Leob12 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Deshalb mein Vorschlag, sich vornehm zurückzuhalten und zuzusehen. Klingt assi, aber im Ernst: Die Putschisten können wir nicht unterstützen, aber die Regierung ist nun auch nicht gerade ein Sympathieträger.  Die machen derzeit jeden Fortschritt zunichte den die Türkei vielleicht in den letzten Jahren gemacht hat.
> 
> Das beste Resultat wäre wohl, wenn daraus eine neue, gewählte Regierung hervorgehen würde ...  aber ich fürchte das wäre des Glücks zu viel.



Tja, man hat sich mit dem Sultan ins Boot gesetzt und sich zum Teil von ihm abhängig gemacht. 
Da sind sie natürlich in einer blöden Situation. 
Die Türkei könnten sich natürlich auch auf den "Schutzparagraphen" der NATO berufen, da kann man sich auch nicht vornehm zurückhalten. 

Der Türkei schadet dieser Putschversuch trotzdem ungemein, nämlich am Touristensektor.

Erdogan soll ja demnächst in Istanbul landen, da schätze ich ist die Lage schon weitgehend unter Kontrolle.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Naja, wer sich für eine Diktatur entscheidet muss eben auch mit allen Konsequenzen davon leben. 
Es wird nicht noch eine Chance für die Türken geben.


----------



## Red-Hood (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Naja, wer sich für eine Diktatur entscheidet muss eben auch mit allen Konsequenzen davon leben.
> Es wird nicht noch eine Chance für die Türken geben.


Inwiefern?
Es wird weiterhin über einen EU-Beitritt verhandelt.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Tja, man hat sich mit dem Sultan ins Boot gesetzt und sich zum Teil von ihm abhängig gemacht.
> Da sind sie natürlich in einer blöden Situation.


Naja, da hatte man ja nicht wirklich eine Wahl ...  im Zuge der Flüchtlingskrise musste man sich irgendwie zusammenraufen.


Leob12 schrieb:


> Die Türkei könnten sich natürlich auch auf den "Schutzparagraphen" der NATO berufen, da kann man sich auch nicht vornehm zurückhalten.


Ich bin kein Experte, aber ich glaube man könnte durchaus argumentieren, dass der Schutzparagraph sich auf den Schutz des Landes und des Volkes bezieht, nicht einer Regierung.  Und in dem Sinne wäre er wohl auch nur sehr schwer anwendbar, wenn der "Feind" aus dem eigenen Land stammt.


Leob12 schrieb:


> Der Türkei schadet dieser Putschversuch trotzdem ungemein, nämlich am Touristensektor.


Das stimmt. Wobei der in letzter Zeit sowieso schon gelitten haben dürfte.



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Inwiefern?
> Es wird weiterhin über einen EU-Beitritt verhandelt.


Na davon rückt die Türkei unter Erdogan aber in ganz großen Schritten wieder weiter weg ...


----------



## Duvar (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Was habt ihr alle gegen den Erdogan? Der wurde demokratisch gewählt. Zum einen sagen, am besten wir mischen uns nicht ein und schauen nur zu und andererseits hoffen, dass eine neue Regierung an die Macht kommt, passt irgendwie nicht zusammen.
Das Volk ist größtenteils zufrieden und auch die Türken hier haben Erdogan ja anscheinend mehrheitlich gewählt. Diese Region ist einfach auf einem Pulverfass und nicht so einfach mit anderen Staaten zu vergleichen.
Der Großteil (glaub 99%) der Türkei gehört dem Islam an und ich glaub dies ist auch einer der größten Gründe, warum Erdogan besonders verhasst wird, der lässt sich halt auch nicht so unterdrücken und lenken wie andere Politiker.
Natürlich will die Welt nicht ein "starkes" Türkei, stellt euch einen großen Kuchen vor, der zwischen einigen Staaten geteilt wird, da will man einfach ungern noch mit einem weiteren teilen. 
Hier wird auch oft über die Scharia (Gesetze Allahs/islamisches Recht) diskutiert, was viele nicht für gut heißen, nur jeder Moslem MUSS daran glauben, denn eine Verweigerung würde bedeuten, man ist kein Moslem mehr.
Für Moslems, welche jedoch in anderen Ländern leben, gelten die Gesetze des anderen Landes natürlich und dies ist auch islamisch rechtens. Dies nur mal nebenher erwähnt.
Man muss auch nicht immer alles glauben, was man in den Medien hört/liest, es gibt immer eine andere Seite der Medaille. Medien können halt einen extrem manipulieren und lenken.
https://kopfkaefig.files.wordpress.com/2015/09/wpid-malcom-x-medien.jpg


----------



## Red-Hood (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Erdogan entfernt nach und nach alle demokratischen und säkularen Strukturen, die es mal gegeben hat. Die Presse darf nicht unabhängig arbeiten. Von Verfassungsstaatlichkeit ist keine Rede mehr.
Wenn das die Wahl des Volkes war, soll das so sein. Spricht dann aber nicht gerade fürs Volk. Das Leugnen des Völkermordes an der Armeniern ist alleine schon ein Gräuel und an Frechheit und asozialer Überheblichkeit kaum zu überbieten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Aber dann vor Trump warnen als wäre er das "Schlimmste" ist keine Doppelmoral ?
> Ist der Flüchtlingsdeal uns soviel wert, dass wir deswegen wegschauen ?



Was hat das mit Trump zu tun? Wenn der gewählt wird, müssen wir das auch akzeptieren. Und natürlich ist der Flüchtlingsdeal so viel wert, dass wir deswegen wegschauen, zumindest solange die Alternative "alle Flüchtlinge aufnehmen" heißt. Oder willste halb Arabien in Deutschland haben? Halb Arabien in Deutschland oder weggucken? Die Antwort fällt mir leicht. Und ich hab Erdogan nicht gewählt. Ich hab schon vor paar Jahren gedacht: wie blöd sind die, dass die den wählen?! Für die bitteren Konsequezen der Wahl kann ich nichts.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle gegen den Erdogan? Der wurde demokratisch gewählt. Zum einen sagen, am besten wir mischen uns nicht ein und schauen nur zu und andererseits hoffen, dass eine neue Regierung an die Macht kommt, passt irgendwie nicht zusammen.
> Das Volk ist größtenteils zufrieden und auch die Türken hier haben Erdogan ja anscheinend mehrheitlich gewählt. Diese Region ist einfach auf einem Pulverfass und nicht so einfach mit anderen Staaten zu vergleichen.
> Der Großteil (glaub 99%) der Türkei gehört dem Islam an und ich glaub dies ist auch einer der größten Gründe, warum Erdogan besonders verhasst wird, der lässt sich halt auch nicht so unterdrücken und lenken wie andere Politiker.
> Natürlich will die Welt nicht ein "starkes" Türkei, stellt euch einen großen Kuchen vor, der zwischen einigen Staaten geteilt wird, da will man einfach ungern noch mit einem weiteren teilen.
> ...


Erdogan lässt sich nicht unterdrücken, nein, aber er lässt freie Meinungsäußerung unterdrücken. Hier ist er näher bei Putin als bei westlichen Demokratien. 
Außerdem ist die Demokratie in der Türkei doch eine Farce. Man braucht 10% um ins Parlament einzuziehen, erreicht man die nicht, fallen die Stimmen automatisch der stimmstärksten Partei zu. Das ist doch lächerlich und hat ziemlich wenig mit Demokratie zu tun. 

Putin wurde auch gewählt, deswegen muss ich nicht für ihn sein oder? 

Wieso sollte die Türkei etwas vom Kuchen abhaben können bzw wer sollte es ihnen nicht gönnen? Die "Welt" interessiert sich kaum für die Türkei, so wichtig ist das Land auch nicht.



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Trump zu tun? Wenn der gewählt wird, müssen wir das auch akzeptieren. Und natürlich ist der Flüchtlingsdeal so viel wert, dass wir deswegen wegschauen, zumindest solange die Alternative "alle Flüchtlinge aufnehmen" heißt. Oder willste halb Arabien in Deutschland haben? Halb Arabien in Deutschland oder weggucken? Die Antwort fällt mir leicht. Und ich hab Erdogan nicht gewählt. Ich hab schon vor paar Jahren gedacht: wie blöd sind die, dass die den wählen?! Für die bitteren Konsequezen der Wahl kann ich nichts.


Man, spar dir den polemischen Müll von wegen "Halb-Arabien". Das ist einfach nur unnötig und zeugt von wenig geistiger Reife. 
Die Alternative war nie, nie, zu keiner Zeit, "alle Flüchtlinge aufnehmen", aber egal. Wird halt immer strapaziert, weil es einfach ist. Aber bevor man sich innereuropäisch zusammenrauft, lieber irgendjemanden ein bisschen Geld bezahlen und sich erpressbar machen lassen, super Deal.


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Was war dann die Alternative, du geistig reifer Bursche?


----------



## Duvar (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Erdogan hat gesagt, dies ist der Job der Historiker, er hat offen gesagt, kommt bitte her, lasst uns alle unsere Archive öffnen und bis ins letzte Detail erforschen. Armenien hat dies abgelehnt.(bzgl Genozid)
Wie dem auch sei, viele plädieren für die Demokratie aber was machen denn die tollen Vorzeigestaaten? Russland und USA sorgen weltweit für Millionen tote und auch Deutschland steckt da mit den Waffenexporten mit drin.
Siehe die ganzen Kriege gegen die islamischen Staaten und die Vesuche die zu destabilisieren. USA ist für jeden der Gute, nur wv Menschenleben haben die jedes Jahr auf dem Gewissen?
Wenn die türkischen Gerichte hingegen zB Journalisten festnehmen lassen, weil sie gegen Gesetze verstoßen, bricht natürlich eine Klagewelle weltweit aus, aber die Millionen Toten und das Leid, was die Industriestaaten mit sich bringen, werden zick zack vergessen.   
Natürlich ist auch ein Erdogan nicht ohne Fehler, niemand ist es, nur gibt es meiner Meinung nach üblere Machenschaften, die man nicht so auf Anhieb sieht, auf der Welt. Wir sind alle brainwashed, ob ihr es wollt oder net^^


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Erdogan entfernt nach und nach alle demokratischen und säkularen Strukturen, die es mal gegeben hat. Die Presse darf nicht unabhängig arbeiten. Von Verfassungsstaatlichkeit ist keine Rede mehr.
> Wenn das die Wahl des Volkes war, soll das so sein. Spricht dann aber nicht gerade fürs Volk. Das Leugnen des Völkermordes an der Armeniern ist alleine schon ein Gräuel und an Frechheit und asozialer Überheblichkeit kaum zu überbieten.


Am Ende heißt es dann wieder "Wir haben von nichts gewusst"...



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Trump zu tun? Wenn der gewählt wird, müssen wir das auch akzeptieren. Und natürlich ist der Flüchtlingsdeal so viel wert, dass wir deswegen wegschauen, zumindest solange die Alternative "alle Flüchtlinge aufnehmen" heißt. Oder willste halb Arabien in Deutschland haben? Halb Arabien in Deutschland oder weggucken? Die Antwort fällt mir leicht. Und ich hab Erdogan nicht gewählt. Ich hab schon vor paar Jahren gedacht: wie blöd sind die, dass die den wählen?! Für die bitteren Konsequezen der Wahl kann ich nichts.


Man hätte die EU-Außengrenzen auch selbst sichern können. 



Duvar schrieb:


> Erdogan hat gesagt, dies ist der Job der Historiker, er hat offen gesagt, kommt bitte her, lasst uns alle unsere Archive öffnen und bis ins letzte Detail erforschen. Armenien hat dies abgelehnt.


Was sollen die Historiker da machen ? Sind die Millionen Tote nicht Beweis genug ?


----------



## Leob12 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Was war dann die Alternative, du geistig reifer Bursche?


Hat Deutschland alle Flüchtlinge aufgenommen? Nein,nie, zu keinster Zeit. 
Diese Alternative gab es nie, und ist völlig fern der Realität. 

Die EU hat lange weggeschaut, und erkauft sich nun noch mehr Zeit, weil sie unfähig sind, eine gemeinsame Lösung zu finden. 

Halb Arabien? Erklär mir bitte was das sein soll, außer polemisch. Für dich gibts wirklich nur schwarz oder weiß. Alle oder keinen.


----------



## Duvar (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

100 Jahre liegt das ca zurück, natürlich ist es der Job der Historiker die unglaublich vielen Details in den Archiven verschiedener Staaten abzuarbeiten, die Türkei bestreitet nicht, dass es keine toten gab, es war Kriegszustand nur wer wie viel, wie usw ist nicht faktisch geklärt. Warum hat man diesen Vorschlag von Erdogan nicht wahrgenommen, dann wäre doch die Wahrheit ins Tageslicht gerückt und man hätte ihm schwarz auf weiß die Fakten an den Latz knallen können?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> 100 Jahre liegt das ca zurück, natürlich ist es der Job der Historiker die unglaublich vielen Details in den Archiven verschiedener Staaten abzuarbeiten, die Türkei bestreitet nicht, dass es keine toten gab, es war Kriegszustand nur wer wie viel, wie usw ist nicht faktisch geklärt. Warum hat man diesen Vorschlag von Erdogan nicht wahrgenommen, dann wäre doch die Wahrheit ins Tageslicht gerückt und man hätte ihm schwarz auf weiß die Fakten an den Latz knallen können?


Die ganzen Kolonialmassaker sind auch 100 Jahre oder sogar 500 Jahre her. Trotzdem sind sie geschehen und das ist auch bewiesen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Natürlich hat Deutschland bis zur Schließung der griechisch-mazedonischen Grenze alle aufgenommen. Und Merkel war gegen die Grenzschließung, weil sie den Türkei-Deal in petto hatte, so dass die die ganzen Flüchtlinge aufhalten. Wäre der Deal gescheitert, wäre auch Merkels Politik der offenen Grenzen gescheitert, weil hier in Deutschland eben kein Mensch halb Arabien will. Und ja,  "halb Arabien" ist polemisch. Darf man nicht polemisch sein oder was? Bei der Menge an arabischen Flüchtlingen, und es sind ja wirklich Millionen, darf man auch mal übertreiben oder nicht? Brauchst deswegen ja nicht gleich anfangen zu flennen.


----------



## Duvar (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die ganzen Kolonialmassaker sind auch 100 Jahre oder sogar 500 Jahre her. Trotzdem sind sie geschehen und das ist auch bewiesen.



Was willste jetzt damit sagen? Wenn man das beweisen will jetzt, was so lange zurück liegt, dann ist dies der Job der Historiker und nicht von zB KFZ Mechanikern und dies hat Erdogan gewollt, hat die türkischen Archive geöffnet und dies auch von Armenien verlangt.
Man sollte eine internationale Historikergruppe bilden und alles aufdecken, nur hat dies Armenien abgelehnt warum auch immer. Ich kenne die Details dazu nicht, deswegen kann ich nicht viel dazu sagen, es wirft halt nur Fragen auf, warum man diesen Vorschlag nicht wahrgenommen hat? Dies war doch die Chance Erdogan/der Türkei die Augen zu öffnen etc.


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Man hätte die EU-Außengrenzen auch selbst sichern können.



Nein, also zumindest nicht für die EU.  Sie war davon  überzeugt, dass man die EU-Außengrenzen nur mit Hilfe der Türkei sichern  kann. Für sie war "alle aufnehmen" stets die bittere Alternative zum  Türkei-Deal. Und deswegen gucken wir auch alle gut und gerne weg.


----------



## Laudian (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle gegen den Erdogan? Der wurde demokratisch gewählt.



Klar, Hitler wurde auch demokratisch gewählt.
Wie sagte doch mal ein weiser Mann ? Demokratie ist das schlechteste politische System (abgesehen von allen anderen, die wir bislang probiert haben).
Nur weil jemand gewählt wurde bedeutet das nicht, dass er Menschen nach Lust und Laune abschlachten darf, wie Erdogan es z.B. mit den Kurden tut (oder Hitler mit den Juden, auch wenn das natürlich nochmal eine völlig andere Größenordnung war).


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Ja, aber wenn man selbst in einem demokratischen System lebt und daran  glaubt, dann muss man konsequenterweise Wahlen respektieren, die auf  diesem System basieren. Andernfalls würde man sich unglaubwürdig machen.  Aber es spricht nichts dagegen, sich nach einem Putsch mit den  Putschisten zu arrangieren, insofern man nichts mehr am neuen  Machtgefüge ändern kann oder aus den von dir genannten Gründen nichts  mehr daran ändern will. Das, was dann ratsam wäre, wäre auf Neuwahlen zu  pochen. Dann würden die Karten neu gemischt werden und man würde den  demokratischen Idealen treu bleiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In der Ukraine haben wir das so gemacht.


----------



## semimasta (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Greets @ all!

Ehm in der Ukraine wurde was gemacht? Das ist doch wohl nicht Dein Ernst.


----------



## Duvar (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Laudian schrieb:


> Klar, Hitler wurde auch demokratisch gewählt.
> Wie sagte doch mal ein weiser Mann ? Demokratie ist das schlechteste politische System (abgesehen von allen anderen, die wir bislang probiert haben).
> Nur weil jemand gewählt wurde bedeutet das nicht, dass er Menschen nach Lust und Laune abschlachten darf, wie Erdogan es z.B. mit den Kurden tut (oder Hitler mit den Juden, auch wenn das natürlich nochmal eine völlig andere Größenordnung war).



Darum sind auch viele in der Regierung und in der AKP Kurden und zwar auf hohen Positionen. Musst schon eine Terrororganisation und normale Kurden trennen.
Der Hitlervergleich ist ja mal richtig fail. Hast du mal gesehen wie viele Stimmen  Erdogan  im Osten der Türkei bekommen hat, also wo mehrheitlich Kurden leben?


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Hmm, scheinbar ist der Putsch gescheitert...

Erdogan hat auch mal direkt Vergeltung angekündigt und wie in der Vergangenheit bei unliebsamen Kritikern die Putschisten als Marionetten des in  den USA lebenden Gülen hingestellt, wie fast wirklich jeden der ihn in der Vergangenheit kritisert hat:



> Nachdem Erdogan am Atatürk-Flughafen landete, hielt er eine  Pressekonferenz ab. Dabei machte er die Bewegung des im US-Exil lebenden  Prediger Fethullah Gülen für den Putschversuch in der Türkei  verantwortlich: "Das war die Parallelorganisation höchstpersönlich", so  Erdogan. "Sie werden einen sehr hohen Preis für diesen Verrat zahlen."
> 
> Erdogan  sagte, bei den Putschisten handele es sich um eine Minderheit in den  Streitkräften. "Wir haben mit der Operation begonnen, das Militär  vollständig zu säubern. Und wir werden diese Operation weiterführen."
> 
> ...



Tja, im Grunde hätte er damit jetzt direkt unter dem Deckmantel der Legitimation die Putschisten zur Strecke zu bringen die Möglichkeit auch noch die letzten Kritiker zu jagen und auszuschalten. Wer sich kritisch gegen Erdogan äußert wird als Putschist und Anhänger von Fethullah  Gülen hingestellt und mundtot gemacht und die Kreise im Militär die es gewagt haben gegen Erdogan Politik zu putschen werden auch liquidiert werden und gegen künftig AKP treue Anhänger ausgetauscht werden. Ist ja bis dato schon so, viele Stellen im Militär wurden mit AKP treuen Militärs besetzt, was auch der Grund dafür gewesen sein dürfte das nicht das komplette Militär hinter dem Putsch stand sondern nur noch ein Teil.

Im Grunde könnte er jetzt endgültig die komplette ihm unliebsame Oposition jagen und ausschalten...
Mal gespannt was diesbezüglich kommen wird aber es wird wohl nicht schön werden und die Türkei noch weiter in Richtung eines autokratisch islamisch geführten Staates rücken...


----------



## Woohoo (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Irgendwie ein merkwürdiger schlechter Putschversuch. Nächstes mal  vielleicht doch etwas später beginnen und die Schlüsselpersonen im  Schlaf überrraschen und festnehmen, Gebäude besetzen etc..    Bedauerlich um die Toten auf beiden Seiten. Bevölkerung hat tapfer und  mutig dagegengehalten. Das Militär kann man jetzt von unliebsamen  Personen säubern. Der großteil scheint schon hinter Erdogan zu stehen  und wir haben einen Aufstand der wenigen Rebellen in Ankara und Istanbul  gesehen. Aber man hat schon ordentlich mitgefiebert.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Es wird schon gemunkelt das Erdogan selber den Putsch eingefädelt hat, um seine Macht weiter auszubauen und die Türkei noch mehr Richtung Diktatur umzuformen.
Wie dem auch sei. Einen blutigen und langen Bürgerkrieg will wohl niemand.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Das war es dann mit der Türkei. Erdogan wird weitreichende und umfassende Säuberungen vornehmen, die Verfassung wird geändert und die moderne Türkei des Ata Türk ist Geschicte. Das ist ein Drama, aber wenn die Mehrheit der Türken die diktatorische Knechtschaft möchte, werden sie sie bekommen,


----------



## Atent123 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Darum sind auch viele in der Regierung und in der AKP Kurden und zwar auf hohen Positionen. Musst schon eine Terrororganisation und normale Kurden trennen.
> Der Hitlervergleich ist ja mal richtig fail. Hast du mal gesehen wie viele Stimmen  Erdogan  im Osten der Türkei bekommen hat, also wo mehrheitlich Kurden leben?



Erdogan lässt auch Kurdische Zivilisten massenhaft Abschlachten das haben mehrere neutrale Quellen Berichtet.
Auch unterstützt Erdogan den IS mit Waffen und Geldmitteln.
Er hat die meisten Kurdischen Mitglieder des Parlaments ohne Prozess verhaften lassen.
Erdogan hat die Judikative in der Türkei verhaften lassen und gegen seine eigene Kandidsten ersetzt als sie gegen Mitglieder der AKP und Erdogan im Besonderen wegen Wahlmanipulationen,Korruption und Machtsmisbrauch ermittelt haben.
Die Executive hat er auch weitesgehend unter seine Kontrolle gebracht.
Die letzten übrig gebliebenen Mitglieder der Executive haben jetzt versucht zu Putschen.
Erdogan Kontrolliert nun die Legislative,Executive und Judikative und schränkt Gleichzeitig die Pressefreiheit stark ein.
Auch hat Erdogan die Verfassung in der Türkei so geändert das er über seine eigentliche Amtszeit hinaus seine Macht behalten kann und das Komplette Wahlsystem so abgeändert das es fast unmöglich ist eine Regierung abzuwählen.
Er ist meiner Meinung nach schon ein echter Diktator.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Wird nicht lange dauern bis die ersten Verschwörungstheorien auftauchen, nach dem Motto Erdogan hat den Putschversuch geplant.
Jetzt hat er wirklich alle Karten in der Hand, seine Reformen wird er mit der Begründung: "die gefährliche  Opposition, wollte die Türkei ins Unglück stürzen......" viel schneller durchpeitschen.
Er spricht bereits jetzt davon das Militär "zu säubern", das wird aber nicht die letzte "Säuberungsaktion" gewesen sein..........die Opposition und Kritiker Erdogans sollten sich auf etwas gefasst machen, dagegen waren seine letzten Gesetzesänderungen nur ein Kindergeburtstag.


----------



## S754 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Und so ein Land ist Beitrittskandidat für die EU...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



aloha84 schrieb:


> ......die Opposition und Kritiker Erdogans sollten sich auf etwas gefasst machen, dagegen waren seine letzten Gesetzesänderungen nur ein Kindergeburtstag.


Das ist genau meine Befürchtung. Vermutlich beruft er sich noch auf göttliche Eingebung, 
die ihn vor dem Putsch bewahrte. Ich sehe ihn schon als nächsten Propheten...


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Auf Facebook werden schon Bilder gepostet wie Militärs die Kehlen durchgeschnitten werden von Erdogan Anhängern. Das sind Zustände wie in Syrien... echt traurig....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



S754 schrieb:


> Und so ein Land ist Beitrittskandidat für die EU...


Militärdiktaturen im Nachkriegseuropa:
Frankreich: 1961
Griechenland: 1967
Portugal: 1974
Spanien: 1981

Ich habe alle miterlebt und was jetzt in der Türkei passierte, sind übliche Prozesse. 
Manchmal ist ein Putsch auch eine Chance. Aber wenn die Türkei Erdogan will, dann 
wird sie auch mit den Konsequenzen leben müssen. Es sind innere Angelegenheiten.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Wird nicht lange dauern bis die ersten Verschwörungstheorien auftauchen, nach dem Motto Erdogan hat den Putschversuch geplant.


Ich traue dem alles zu und halte es gar nicht mal für so abwegig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Wird nicht lange dauern bis die ersten Verschwörungstheorien auftauchen, nach dem Motto Erdogan hat den Putschversuch geplant.


Um die Macht zu vergrößern, geht das. Zumindest wird er eingeweit gewesen sein, 
und konnte rechtzeitig verdeckt Gegenmassnahmen einleiten. Es ändert aber alles 
nichts an der Situation, ie jetzt folgen wird. 

Dabei erfüllt Erdogan ohne Diplom nicht einmal die Anforderungen an sein Amt.


----------



## Red-Hood (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Auf Facebook werden schon Bilder gepostet wie Militärs die Kehlen durchgeschnitten werden von Erdogan Anhängern. Das sind Zustände wie in Syrien... echt traurig....


Dann hat Erdogan das Vieh schon einmal auf seiner Seite. So fängt es doch immer an.
Das Land reitet in eine noch größere Katastrophe. Über Langeweile kann man sich dieser Tage nicht beschweren.

Gibt auch Bilder dazu, wie sie in Istanbul Soldaten von der Brücke werfen.


----------



## Metalic (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Auf Facebook...



Seriöse Quelle


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Metalic schrieb:


> Seriöse Quelle


Ich weiß das man sowas immer mit Vorsicht genießen muß. Aber kann mir gut vorstellen das es echt ist. 
Fakt ist das es bereits über 90 Tote und über 1000 Verletzte gibt. Ich denke die Zahlen werden noch weiter steigen.
Aber wirklichen Überblick hat wohl im Moment noch keiner.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das war es dann mit der Türkei. Erdogan wird weitreichende und umfassende Säuberungen vornehmen, die Verfassung wird geändert und die moderne Türkei des Ata Türk ist Geschicte. Das ist ein Drama, aber wenn die Mehrheit der Türken die diktatorische Knechtschaft möchte, werden sie sie bekommen,


Ich würde mir wünschen, dass man die in Deutschland lebenden AKP-Anhänger gegen Türken und Kurden die dann davor flüchten müssen austauschen könnte. Warum Nationalisten überhaupt im Ausland leben müssen verstehe ich auch nicht.

Eine Diktatur hat in der NATO nichts zu suchen. Und der französische Außenminister hofft nun, dass die Demokratie gestärkt aus dem Putsch herausgehen wird.... 
Das wird langsam zur Realsatire.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Und mal ganz ehrlich: wie doof muß man sein, mit so ein paar Militäreinheiten, zu versuchen die Türkei zu übernehmen? Das würde Sinn machen wenn der Großteil der Armee dahinter steht. Sonst nicht.
U.a. deswegen halte ich es für gar nicht mal so abwegig das es von Erdogan selber inszeniert wurde.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Ob er dahinter steckt, weiß ich nicht, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass er schon sehr früh Wind davon bekommen hat und deswegen erst mal woanders hingefahren ist, denn wenn du eine Regierung stürzen willst, schnappst du dir die Regierungsmitglieder gleich zu Anfang.
Das ist hier schon schief gegangen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ob er dahinter steckt, weiß ich nicht, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
> Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass er schon sehr früh Wind davon bekommen hat und deswegen erst mal woanders hingefahren ist, denn wenn du eine Regierung stürzen willst, schnappst du dir die Regierungsmitglieder gleich zu Anfang.
> Das ist hier schon schief gegangen.



Ist schon alles sehr seltsam, ist auch meine Vermutung.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Wirklich beurteilen kann ich es auch nicht. Aber ich halte die "Theorie" nicht für abwegig.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Metalic schrieb:


> Seriöse Quelle



Sehe ich zwar ähnlich, allerdings wird der Lynchmob auch im Fernsehen gezeigt......Prugel, Tote und Demutigung | So racht sich Erdogan an den Putschisten - Turkische Putschisten kapern offenbar Kriegsschiff  -
	Politik Ausland -
	Bild.de
--> also Gewaltfrei geht das auf jeden Fall nicht von statten.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das war es dann mit der Türkei. Erdogan wird weitreichende und umfassende Säuberungen vornehmen, die Verfassung wird geändert und die moderne Türkei des Ata Türk ist Geschicte.


Eine ultranationalistische und faschistische Ideologie kann nicht modern sein...

Gut, dass der Putsch abgewendet werden konnte. Die Türkei braucht keine zweiten 80er Jahre


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Was die Türkei vor allem braucht ist Stabilität.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Und endlich mal eine Opposition, die nicht aus Clowns besteht.


----------



## Research (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Nun, Clowns werden in der Regel nicht verhaftet und weg-gesperrt.
Ohne Anklage und Verhandlung.


----------



## -Ultima- (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



> Türkei entlässt offenbar mehr als *2500 *Richter
> Nach dem gescheiterten Putschversuch in der Türkei nutzt die  Regierung offenbar die Gelegenheit und geht gegen ihre Gegner vor. Bei  der Revolte wurden mehr als 260 Menschen getötet und mehr als 1400  verletzt.



Quelle: Spiegel


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Research schrieb:


> Nun, Clowns werden in der Regel nicht verhaftet und weg-gesperrt.
> Ohne Anklage und Verhandlung.



Die haben besondere Rechte mit ihrer Roten Nase.


----------



## Junkrat (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Wenn man sich hier so einige sehr fragwürdige Postings - garniert mit Spekulationen und Halbwissen und Nichtwissen durchliest, so fühlt man sich teilweise in das geistige Teenager alter zurück versetzt.

Kann da nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Junkrat schrieb:


> Wenn man sich hier so einige sehr fragwürdige Postings - garniert mit Spekulationen und Halbwissen und Nichtwissen durchliest, so fühlt man sich teilweise in das geistige Teenager alter zurück versetzt.
> 
> Kann da nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln.


Dann erleuchte uns alle mit deiner Weisheit.

Es gab 3 Optionen für das Land: 
1.) Erdogan siegt, Köpfe werden rollen. 
2.) Putschisten siegen, Köpfe werden rollen. 
3.) Keiner bekommt die Oberhand, Köpfe werden rollen. 

Nun sieht es aus, als ob Erdogan die Macht behalten hätte, und er wird die Opposition jetzt ohne Zweifel ausschalten. Kritiker werden im Namen der inneren Sicherheit mundtot gemacht und man wird ihm seine Macht nicht mehr so leicht nehmen können. 

Was ich irgendwie bedenklich finde: 
Auch in Wien sind die Erdogan-Anhänger auf die Straßen gegangen. Warum bitteschön? Sollen sie ihren Nationalismus daheim ausleben.


----------



## Woohoo (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Nicht nur in Wien sondern auch in deutschen Städten.  Die Mehrheit will nunmal Erdogan.
Nun gut jetzt sitzt Erdogan noch fester im Sattel und räumt jetzt auf. Er ist der Profiteur des erstaunlich amateurhaften Putschversuches. Einige Soldaten sind schon nach Griechenland geflüchtet.


----------



## Nazzy (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Die meisten Türken sind richtig fanatisch, die folgen ihrem Hirten bis in den Tod.
Man sollte heutzutage fast alles für möglich halten. Ich denke, Washington und Moskau waren auch darüber informiert. 
Der Putsch war doch vorher schon zum scheitern verurteilt, dafür waren viel zu wenige Soldaten dabei und das das Volk so reagieren wird, damit musste man auch rechnen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Nazzy schrieb:


> Die meisten Türken sind richtig fanatisch, die folgen ihrem Hirten bis in den Tod.



Nicht nur die Türken


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Was ich irgendwie bedenklich finde:
> Auch in Wien sind die Erdogan-Anhänger auf die Straßen gegangen. Warum bitteschön? Sollen sie ihren Nationalismus daheim ausleben.


Solidarität beschränkt sich eben nicht auf Staatsgrenzen.


----------



## Research (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Well, nun können wir einmal den Aufstieg eines Faschistischen Staates von AUßEN ansehen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Nein, der Putsch wurde vereitelt


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Jetzt kann Erdogan -- der ja lupenreiner Demokrat ist -- mit der Aufarbeitung beginnen und sich mit den Putschisten zusammensetzen, was ihnen denn nicht passt und eine gemeinsame Lösung finden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Eine ultranationalistische und faschistische Ideologie kann nicht modern sein...
> 
> Gut, dass der Putsch abgewendet werden konnte. Die Türkei braucht keine zweiten 80er Jahre


Sicher, ich dachte im ersten Moment nur, was Erdogan für unerträgliches im Land macht und dass es sinnvoll wäre, wenn er abgesetzt würde. Demokratisach wäre es schöner, aber notfalls heiligt der Zweck die Mittel. Aber Du hast recht, de Militärs hätten nicht dafür gesorgt, dass moderate demokratische Kräfte an die Regierung kommen. Trptzdem erlebt man jetzt schon, wie Erdogan die Situation ausnutzt und es wird eine islamische Diktatur folgn. Die Demokratie ist in der Türkei heute gestorben. Das ist traurig, weil den Türken damit die Zukunft geraubt wurde. Die EU bleibt für immer verschlossen, die Nato wird ebenso konsequenzen ziehen. Genau darauf warten die Russen, und die Türkei wird als Spielball zwischen Westen, Russland und arabischer Welt zerrieben werden, wie das osmanische Reich. Das ist meine langfristige Prognose und ich irre mich gerne.


----------



## Atent123 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



-Ultima- schrieb:


> Quelle: Spiegel



Ist doch vor ein paar Jahren schon mit der Staatsanwaltschaft passiert als die gegen die AKP ermittelt hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Research schrieb:


> Well, nun können wir einmal den Aufstieg eines Faschistischen Staates von AUßEN ansehen.


Das wird ein Abstieg werden, kein Aufstieg....


----------



## Woohoo (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die EU bleibt für immer verschlossen,



Wenigstens etwas Positives. Das Argument des EU Beitritts fällt bei zukünftigen Verhandlungen hoffentlich weg. Das würde die Verhandlungen eine Spur ehrlicher machen.
Eine handvoll Soldaten wollten putschen ohne die Schlüsselfigur festzusetzen, bin immernoch erstaunt.


----------



## Research (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das wird ein Abstieg werden, kein Aufstieg....



Der Untergang kommt später.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Wenigstens etwas Positives. Das Argument des EU Beitritts fällt bei zukünftigen Verhandlungen hoffentlich weg. Das würde die Verhandlungen eine Spur ehrlicher machen.
> Eine handvoll Soldaten wollten putschen ohne die Schlüsselfigur festzusetzen, bin immernoch erstaunt.



Ich bin kein Freund von Verschwörungstheorien, aber Erdogan spielt dieser Putschversuch extrem in die Hände.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Freund von Verschwörungstheorien, aber Erdogan spielt dieser Putschversuch extrem in die Hände.


Natürlich hat er es nicht selber geplant. Das ist absurd, dafür rollen zuviele Köpfe unter den Putschisten. Vielleicht hat er ihnen eine Falle gestellt oder er war frühzeitig informiert. Ändert alles nichts daran, dass seine Macht gefestigt ist, die Verfassung islamisch wird und die Türkei sich hundert Jahre nach Ata Türk vom Westen verabschieden wird. Es ist ihr gutes Recht, wenn die Mehrheit das möchte ist es gut, mein bisher sehr positives Bild zur Türkei wird es vermutlich, warten wir ab was passieren wird, verändern.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Wenigstens etwas Positives. Das Argument des EU Beitritts fällt bei zukünftigen Verhandlungen hoffentlich weg. Das würde die Verhandlungen eine Spur ehrlicher machen.
> Eine handvoll Soldaten wollten putschen ohne die Schlüsselfigur festzusetzen, bin immernoch erstaunt.


Medienberichten zufolge haben die Putschisten zwar versucht ihn festzunehmen, aber er konnte zum Glück entkommen.


----------



## Polyethylen (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Naja, jetzt kann Erdolf seinen Gottestaat weiter ausbauen, seine Diktatur Stück für Stück festigen und die Türkei 100 Jahre zurück katapultieren. Das Parlament wurde ja auch schon beschädigt, braucht man eh nicht mehr in einer Diktatur, also ist das auch schon erledigt. Da hat der Sultan sein Ziel ja bald erreicht. Kritische Journalisten oder Uniprofessoren, jetzt auch Richter (yay, die Judikative hat er jetzt auch schon ausgehebelt), und alle die Erdolf sonst nicht mag sind ja schon mundtot gemacht worden. Hat schon so gewisse Paralellen zu 1933 und dem Reichtagsbrand. Bin gespannt wie das weitergeht... 
In die EU kommt er dafür so schnell nicht mehr rein, und aus der Nato darf er von mir aus gerne auch rausfliegen. 
Sicherlich ist ein Putsch und eine Militärregierung auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber besser ein Ende mit Schrecken als ein Schrecken ohne Ende.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Jetzt kann Erdogan -- der ja lupenreiner Demokrat ist -- mit der Aufarbeitung beginnen und sich mit den Putschisten zusammensetzen, was ihnen denn nicht passt und eine gemeinsame Lösung finden.



Was ihm nicht passt und dafür hat er bestimmt schon eine Lösung


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der TÃ¼rkei*

Ein interessanter Artikel:

Turkei Putsch: Bundesregierung zweifelt an Beteiligung der Gulen-Bewegung - SPIEGEL ONLINE



> Die genauen Hintergründe des Aufruhrs sind für die deutschen Geheimdienste noch unklar. In Sicherheitskreisen hieß es am Samstag, offensichtlich habe eine kleine Gruppe von Oberisten und Majoren aus den Landstreitkräften, die dem säkularen Kemalismus anhängen, den Putsch-Versuch gestartet.
> Von Beginn an sei die Generalität der Armee, die von Erdogan in den vergangenen Jahren sukzessive von politischen Gegnern bereinigt worden war, jedoch nicht in den Vorstoß eingebunden gewesen und habe stattdessen zu Erdogan gehalten. Ähnlich sehe es bei der Luftwaffe aus.
> Wegen des fehlenden Rückhalts der Putschisten sei der Versuch deshalb zum Scheitern verurteilt gewesen, hieß es weiter. Demnach hätten die Anführer wohl gehofft, dass sich der Rest der Armee und vor allem die Bevölkerung nach der Besetzung des Flughafens und einiger Knotenpunkte in Istanbul und Ankara den Umsturzplänen anschließen.
> Als dieses Kalkül nicht aufging, sei das Vorhaben recht schnell in sich zusammengebrochen. Militärs sprachen von "poor planning": Mit einer so kleinen Gruppe sei ein Putsch kaum zu stemmen, zumal der Rest der Sicherheitsbehörden Erdogan ebenfalls unterstützt.



Man hat wohl wirklich gehofft das sich andere Teile der Armee und Bevölkerung dem Putsch anschließen.  Der Plan ist nicht aufgegangen.
Und ob Erdogan das alles inszeniert hat? Mutmaßungen. Die Bundesregierung würde es eh nie öffentlich aussprechen. Selbst wenn es so wäre.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Research schrieb:


> Well, nun können wir einmal den Aufstieg eines Faschistischen Staates von AUßEN ansehen.


Eher den Abstieg. Damit isoliert sich die Türkei nur immer mehr und dann wird sie früher oder später zerfallen. 


interessierterUser schrieb:


> . Das ist traurig, weil den Türken damit die Zukunft geraubt wurde. Die EU bleibt für immer verschlossen, die Nato wird ebenso konsequenzen ziehen. Genau darauf warten die Russen, und die Türkei wird als Spielball zwischen Westen, Russland und arabischer Welt zerrieben werden, wie das osmanische Reich. Das ist meine langfristige Prognose und ich irre mich gerne.


Wenn das Volk diesen Weg gewählt hat müssen wir das akzeptieren aber wir dürfen nicht akzeptieren, dass dieser Nationalismus auch von in Deutschland lebenden AKP-Anhängern ausgelebt wird.


----------



## Aegon (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Medienberichten zufolge haben die Putschisten zwar versucht ihn festzunehmen, aber er konnte _*zum Glück*_ entkommen.


Gottseidank, was hätte ich sonst geweint... 
... /sarcasmoff


----------



## Junkrat (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Medienberichten zufolge haben die Putschisten zwar versucht ihn festzunehmen, aber er konnte zum Glück entkommen.



Man merkt deutlich, an zahlreichen Postings, das Schulferien sind.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



> Nach dem gescheiterten blutigen Putschversuch türkischer  Militäreinheiten geht der Staatsapparat von Präsident Recep Tayyip  Erdogan massiv gegen mutmaßliche Unterstützer vor.
> 
> Offiziellen Angaben zufolge wurden in einer ersten Aktion mehr als  2800 Putschisten aus den Reihen der Streitkräfte, zehn Mitglieder des  türkischen Staatsrats - eines der obersten Gerichte - festgenommen.  Ferner wurden fünf Mitglieder des Hohen Rats der Richter und  Staatsanwälte und mehr als 2700 Richter abgesetzt.
> Erdogan  kündigte eine "vollständige Säuberung" des Militärs an. *Er* *bezeichnete  den Freitagnacht gestarteten Putschversuch dafür als einen "Segen  Gottes".*
> ...



Das Erdogan es als "Segen Gottes" sieht glaube ich gerne, noch einfacher kann man eine glatte Legititmation nicht auf einen Silbertablet serviert bekommen um gegen sämtliche Kritiker und Blockierer an ihm vor zu gehen, selbst wen die eigentlich absolut nichts mit dem Putsch zu tun hatten / nicht daran beteiligt waren...
Und er muss sich so nicht mal vom Ausland den Vorwurf gefallen lassen das er seine Kritiker mundtot machen wolle, weil so ein paar Beweise die belegen das die Person ja am Umsturz gegen ihn beteiligt war lassen sich leicht konstruieren und damit ist eine Verurteilung zu vielen vielen Jahren Gefängnis ja dann auch absolut legitim. 

Ein wenig hat das schon was von dem Begriff "Nacht der langen Messer":



> In der Slowakei (slowakisch_Noc dlhých nožov_) die am 3. und 4. November 1994 erfolgte erste Sitzung des Parlaments nach den Parlamentswahlen 1994, bei der eine Parteienkoalition unter Führung des neuen Ministerpräsidenten Vladimír Mečiar  alle staatlichen Spitzenpositionen im parlamentarischen,  öffentlich-rechtlichen und wirtschaftspolitischen Bereich mit eigenen  Kandidaten besetzte und die Opposition sämtliche Kontrollfunktionen  verlor.
> Die Mordserie 1934 im Auftrag Hitlers, in welcher alle potentiellen  Konkurrenten Hitlers (von Schleicher, Röhm, Strasser, von Papen)  ermordet oder kaltgestellt wurden, wurde von Goebbels propagandistisch  als Röhm-Putsch dargestellt. Zusätzlich wurde auf Befehl Adolf Hitlers die gesamte Führung der SA ermordet.[SUP][1][/SUP] In Deutschland ist mit „Nacht der langen Messer“ meist dieses Ereignis gemeint. Die Entsprechung _Night of the Long Knives_ ist die im Englischen am meisten verbreitete Bezeichnung.
> 
> Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nacht_der_langen_Messer


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Medienberichten zufolge haben die Putschisten zwar versucht ihn festzunehmen, aber er konnte zum Glück entkommen.


Kannst Du mir erklären, warum Erdogan im Land so beliebt ist, obwohl jeder sehen müsste, wohin es steuert? 
Wollen die Türken wirklich keine Demokratie, brauchen sie einen "Führer", der ihnen jede Verantwortung abnimmt?


----------



## Junkrat (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir erklären, warum Erdogan im Land so beliebt ist, obwohl jeder sehen müsste, wohin es steuert?



Das würdest Du verstehen und auch nachvollziehen können, wenn Du selber ein Türke wärest und auch mitfühlen könntest.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir erklären, warum Erdogan im Land so beliebt ist, obwohl jeder sehen müsste, wohin es steuert?
> Wollen die Türken wirklich keine Demokratie, brauchen sie einen "Führer", der ihnen jede Verantwortung abnimmt?



Ich vermute das es nicht zuletzt damit zusammen hängt das Erdogan dem türkischen Volk verspricht die Türkei wieder "stark" zu machen und evt. zu einer Größe zurück zu führen wie sie die Türken im osmanischen Reich hatten (ehr politisch, militärisch und wirtschaftlich, als wohl territorial).
Das scheint viele Türken anzusprechen, neben dem Umstand das er eine zutiefst konservative islamische Linie vertritt und nicht viel von einem sekularen Staat hält, zumindest nicht von einem in dem nicht der Islam als dominante Religion den Altag und das öffentliche Bild vollständig beherrscht.

Man darf auch nicht vergessen das Atatürk den Sekularismus und die Demokratie in der Türkei gegen teils zimlich heftigen Widerstand durchgedrückt und verankert hat, obwohl weder die Politik, noch die Bevölkerung im Grunde mit so einer drastischen Veränderung umgehen konnten, diese verstanden.

Immerhin war man nur wenige Jahre zuvor noch ein Großreich mit einem Autoritären Oberhaupt und einem dominanten Islam im Straßen- und Gesellschaftsbild und dann kommt jemand wie Atatürk daher und ändert das schlagartig und verliert man einen Krieg und büßt etwa 60% seines Staatsgebietes ein und ist plötzlich international nur noch ein unbedeutendes Licht, obwohl man militärisch, nach eigener Ansicht, ja nicht mal wirklich geschlagen wurde.

Das hat wohl ein ehnliches Trauma ausgelöst wie man es auch im Deutschen Reich nach 1918 vorfinden konnte ausgelöst. Nur mit dem Unterschied das die deutsche Demokratie auf schwächeren Beinen stand und keinen so starken Verfechter mit entsprechender Macht wie die Türkei besaß und die Türkei auch weder wirtschaftlich noch militärisch in der Lage war auf die wahnwitzige Idee zu kommen einen weiteren Krieg anzufangen um die "Ungerechtigkeiten" von 1918 zu revidieren und eine globale Machtposition  anzustreben.

Viel mehr schwelte das Trauma in der Türkei über Jahrzehnte dahin und hielt die Sehnsucht nach alter Stärke und Größe aufrecht und begünstigte durch die Schwäche des türkischen Staates und der türkischen Demokratie nach Atatürks tot jetzt halt den Aufstieg einer Person wie Erdogan, die von vielen als neuer türkischer Heilsbringer, eben für einstige Größe und internationale Bedeutung, betachtet wird.

Und in gewisser Weise hat er die Türkei ja auch in 10 Jahren weiter gebracht als es vorher in 25 Jahren der Fall war. Die türkische Wirtschaft erlebte einen deutlichen Aufschwung, die Infrastruktur in der Zentraltürkei wurde ausgebaut, die Türkei stellt wieder eine bedeutende Regionalmacht in der Region dar, international hat die Türkei und Erdogan an Bedeutung gewonnen. Der Islam ist wieder dominant in der Gesellschaft (spricht vor allem die vielen sehr konservativen Muslime in der Türkei an).

Wen interessiert es da schon das er auf der anderen Seite Recht und Demokratie, sowie den Sekularismus Stück für Stück demontiert... 



Junkrat schrieb:


> Das würdest Du verstehen und auch nachvollziehen  können, wenn Du selber ein Türke wärest und auch mitfühlen  könntest.



Du machst es dir auch zimlich einfach um das nicht erklären zu müssen. Frei dem Motto, verstehst du sowieso nicht, warum soll ich es dir erkären...


----------



## MaxRink (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir erklären, warum Erdogan im Land so beliebt ist, obwohl jeder sehen müsste, wohin es steuert?
> Wollen die Türken wirklich keine Demokratie, brauchen sie einen "Führer", der ihnen jede Verantwortung abnimmt?


Dafür muss man relativ weit ausholen, für einen kleinen "Einblick" empfehle ich dir mal in Zeitungsarchive zu schauen.
tl;dr des ganzen:
- E. Politik hat sich im laufe der Zeit gewandelt
- Der Türkei / den Einwohnern geht es im Schnitt heute deutlich besser als vor E. (das ist auch stark auf den anfangsteil seiner Regierungstätigkeit zurückzuführen)
- Es wurde auch Jahrelang von offizieller Stelle stark auf die öffentliche Meinung eingewirkt. Schau dir z.B. die beliebtheit von VTs in der Türkei an, angestachelt unter anderem von E.
- zuguterletzt: 





			
				Winston Churchill schrieb:
			
		

> "Das beste Argument gegen die Demokratie ist ein fünfminütiges Gespräch mit dem durchschnittlichen Wähler."


Ein "Volk" ist statistisch ziemlich "dumm", weit über 50% der Bevölkerungs wollen oder können sich intellektuell nicht ernsthaft mit Politik beschäftigen und sind mehr oder weniger einfach beeinflussbar.


----------



## Junkrat (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

@Nightslaver,

man kann nicht einfach in 1-2-3 Sätzen alles erklären, das sollte aber auch dir klar sein.
Dazu gehört viel viel mehr.


----------



## Aegon (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du machst es dir auch zimlich einfach um das nicht erklären zu müssen.


Wie sollte er auch, er kann es ja nicht "verstehen, nachvollziehen oder mitfühlen".

Edit:


Junkrat schrieb:


> @Nightslaver,
> man kann nicht einfach in 1-2-3 Sätzen alles erklären, das sollte aber auch dir klar sein.
> Dazu gehört viel viel mehr.


Es hat ja auch keiner gesagt, dass das so kurz sein muss. Nur zu, kläre uns auf.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...


Danke für die Mühe der guten Zusammenfassung. Mein Frage zielte aber weiter, weil jeder heutige Türke wissen müsste, dass es keine territoriale Erweiterungen geben wird. Gegen wen oder was also "stark" sein? Man hat erlebt, wie jämmerlich Erdogan gegen Putin auf die Knie gefallen ist. Da spielt jemand mit dem Feuer, macht sich sämtliche Nachbar zu feind, sympathesiert mit IS-Terroristen, ist kurz vor einem kurdischen Völkermord und das Volk unterstützt diesen Tyrannen. Ich persönlich kann die türkische Bevölkerung nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Oder entgeht uns hier, mit dem sehr beschränkten Blick von außen, irgend etwas positives von Erdogan?



MaxRink schrieb:


> ...- Der Türkei / den Einwohnern geht es im Schnitt heute deutlich besser als vor E....


Hat denn der wirtschaftliche Aufschwung um 2000 rum irgendwas mit Erdogans Politik zu tun?


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



MaxRink schrieb:


> Winston Churchill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also dafür grade Churchill zu zitieren, der Mann war doch selbst nicht die hellste Kerze im Leuchter und dazu auch noch starsinnig, und neigte dazu durch seine eigene Aroganz / Ego gravirende Fehler zu begehen. 
Churchill hat in seiner politischen Karriere als Marineminister und späterer englische Premierminster mehr Glück gehabt als, als durch sein handeln geschafft, wobei, als Marineminister hat er ja ehr wenig Glück gehabt, da stand ihm sein Charakter dann doch gewaltig im Weg. 

Aber seine Aussage stimmt zumindest in soweit das die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung sich immer erst dann wirklich für die Politik interessiert sobald es sie wirklich auch selbst trifft. Wen interessiert schon ob einige Demokraten oder Redakteure verhaftet werden, oder Gesetze massiv abgeändert werden solange es einem selbst halbwegs gut geht und es einen selbst nicht direkt betrifft.

Das doch überall relativ ehnlich.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Danke für die Mühe der guten  Zusammenfassung. Mein Frage zielte aber weiter, weil jeder heutige Türke  wissen müsste, dass es keine territoriale Erweiterungen geben wird.  Gegen wen oder was also "stark" sein? Man hat erlebt, wie jämmerlich  Erdogan gegen Putin auf die Knie gefallen ist. Da spielt jemand mit dem  Feuer, macht sich sämtliche Nachbar zu feind, sympathesiert mit  IS-Terroristen, ist kurz vor einem kurdischen Völkermord und das Volk  unterstützt diesen Tyrannen. Ich persönlich kann die türkische  Bevölkerung nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Oder entgeht uns hier, mit dem sehr  beschränkten Blick von außen, irgend etwas positives von Erdogan?



Siehe Absatz über dem Zitat, solange es den Menschen gut geht können sind sie weniger interessiert daran was für Fehler anderwertig produziert werden. Außerdem gibt es auch in der Türkei inzwischen massive Medienpropaganda die die öffentliche Meinung beeinflusst.
Du kannst als Beispiel auch Russland nehmen, oder China. Die meisten Menschen vertrauen, oder glauben den Staatsmedien weitestgehend. Es interessiert sie nicht, oder sie sehen zumindest keinen Grund sich kritisch damit auseinander zu setzen, wohl sicher zum Teil auch weil ihnen immer wieder erzählt wird das die allermeisten ausländischen Medien Lügen verbreiten und und ausländische Staaten dem eigenen Land nur Schaden zufügen wollen. 

*edit* Eine enorm starke nationale Identifikation mit dem eigenen Land, der eigenen Geschichte und Kultur (Nationalstolz) spielt da sicher auch eine Rolle (siehe auch USA, Russland, China) und begünstigt es das Menschen sich weniger kritisch mit dem eigenen System auseinander setzen, vor allem dann wen das System auch klar fassbare Erfolge produziert (Deutsches Reich 1933 bis 1939), da werden dann auch ehr Makel am System ausgeblendet. 


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hat denn der wirtschaftliche Aufschwung um 2000 rum irgendwas mit Erdogans Politik zu tun?



Natürlich hat es was damit zu tun, Erdogan hat einige wirtschaftlich liberale Reformen um 2000 rum durchgeführt die die Wirtschaft gestärkt haben, außerdem hat der türkische Staat unter Erdogan massiv in die Infrastruktur investiert.
Das hat den wirtschaftlichen Aufschwung natürlich gefördert und ist klar auf seine Politik zurück zu führen.


----------



## Junkrat (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

@Aegon, 

Ich empfhele dir die Türkischen Kultur Geschichtsbücher für den Anfang zum besseren verständniss mit Deutscher Übersetzung, um dich besser in diese Thematik hinneinzudenken.

Kann ja schlecht von dir verlangen, das Du nun in die Türkei ziehen solltest für viele Jahre, um dir einen besseren Eindruck / Gesammtpacket / Kultur / Lebensweise / Denken / Alltag / Zusammenleben / Religion usw. zu verschaffen um einen besseren Einblick in allem zu bekommen, nicht wahr ?

Als Aussenstehender, ist es immer leicht / anders, über andere Kulturen zu Urteilen...... 

Mein Rat an dich: Mache dir selbst ein Bild aufgrund von "Erfahrungen", denn sie sind es, die dich in Deiner denkensweise vorranbringen werden in deinem Leben. (Positiv wie negativ.)


----------



## MaxRink (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hat denn der wirtschaftliche Aufschwung um 2000 rum irgendwas mit Erdogans Politik zu tun?


Na ja, wirtschaftlich ist die Türkei in seiner Amtszeit gut gewachsen und hat auch die Finanzkriese gut überstanden. Ob jetzt trotz  oder wegen seiner Regierung, darüber kann man debattieren ( und für eine gute, fachlich richtige beurteilung dessen bin ich auch schlichtder falsche  )


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also dafür grade Churchill zu zitieren, der Mann war doch selbst nicht die hellste Kerze im Leuchter und dazu auch noch starsinnig, und neigte dazu durch seine eigene Aroganz / Ego gravirende Fehler zu begehen.
> Churchill hat in seiner politischen Karriere als Marineminister und späterer englische Premierminster mehr Glück gehabt als, als durch sein handeln geschafft, wobei, als Marineminister hat er ja ehr wenig Glück gehabt, da stand ihm sein Charakter dann doch gewaltig im Weg.
> 
> Aber seine Aussage stimmt zumindest in soweit das die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung sich immer erst dann wirklich für die Politik interessiert sobald es sie wirklich auch selbst trifft. Wen interessiert schon ob einige Demokraten oder Redakteure verhaftet werden, oder Gesetze massiv abgeändert werden solange es einem selbst halbwegs gut geht und es einen selbst nicht direkt betrifft.
> ...



Stimmt, allerdings sind große Teile der Bevölkerung schlicht keine hellen Lichter (siehe Normalverteilung der Intelligenz), daher ein erwartbares Ergebnis. Das ist im übrigem relativ unabhängig von Bildung und auch imho in Deutschland ein massives Problem. Stell dich doch mal in ne Fußgängerzone und frag leute nach ihrer Politischen Meinung und wie sie sie begründen. Und spätestens bei zweitem "schwimmt" eine große Mehrheit, unabhängig von der pol. Gesinnung. 

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie auf das googlekeyboard schieben, gesendet vom Smartphone

edit: Das Archiv der DW ist im übrigen zu empfehlen: THEMEN | DW.COM


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Die türkische Kultur in Istanbul ist aber eine andere als in Anatolien.
Nur ein ein paar rückwärts Gesinnte den Staat dominieren wollen, heißt das nicht, dass alle dem nacheifern.

Wer es kann, verlässt die Türkei. Ich persönlich kenne in der Tat schon Türken, die die Türkei wegen Erdogan verlassen haben.
Sie haben in Deutschland ein Arbeitsvisum beantragt, es genehmigt bekommen und leben nun hier -- und lernen nebenbei auch Deutsch.
Die gehören zur gehobenen Gesellschaft -- eben die Leute, die den Unsinn, den Erdogan labert, nicht glauben oder ihn ablehnen. Und die Zahlen werden steigen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



MaxRink schrieb:


> Na ja, wirtschaftlich ist die Türkei in seiner Amtszeit gut gewachsen und hat auch die Finanzkriese gut überstanden. Ob jetzt trotz  oder wegen seiner Regierung, darüber kann man debattieren ( und für eine gute, fachlich richtige beurteilung dessen bin ich auch schlichtder falsche  )


Ich sehe dabei nur sehr viele gute gebildete Deutsche, die sich durch massive Ausgrenzung hier im Land eine Existenz in der Türkei aufgebaut haben. Wenn ich die ganzen Maschinenbauer sehe, die ich durchs Studium begleitete, sind die meisten davon heute selbstständig in der Türkei. das ist sicherlich mit Erdogans "verdienst", denn mit einer sinnvollen Regierung wären  die Türken heute vielleicht schon in der EU, ...., aber lassen wir das spekulieren.

Ich wünsche den eingekerkerten Soldaten jedenfalls faire Prozesse und keine Lynch-rache Politik, die zu erwarten ist.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich wünsche den eingekerkerten Soldaten jedenfalls faire Prozesse und keine Lynch-rache Politik, die zu erwarten ist.



Na ja, wenn man bedenkt, wie viele Richter ausgetauscht werden, kann ich mir da nichts Gutes vorstellen. Am Ende wird man Richter haben, die sich von Erdogan beeinflussen lassen. 
Unabhängige Justiz ist was anderes.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die gehören zur gehobenen Gesellschaft -- eben die Leute, die den Unsinn, den Erdogan labert, nicht glauben oder ihn ablehnen. Und die Zahlen werden steigen.



Naja, blos gut das Erdogan ja scheinbar schon neue türkische Staatsbürger und potenzielle AKP-Wähler im Blick haben könnte: 

Erdogan sucht neue Wahlburger | Telepolis


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, blos gut das Erdogan ja scheinbar schon neue türkische Staatsbürger und potenzielle AKP-Wähler im Blick haben könnte:
> 
> Erdogan sucht neue Wahlburger | Telepolis



Wahlburger sieht immer so nach belegtem Brötchen aus.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wahlburger sieht immer so nach belegtem Brötchen aus.



Naja du weißt ja wie das mit links und deutschen Umlauten so ist, das sorgt zwangsläufig mal für ungewollt erheiternde Wörter. ^^
Aber zumindest kann ich sagen das es im verlinkten Artikel definitiv nicht um kulinarische Gerichte nach eigener Wahl geht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, blos gut das Erdogan ja scheinbar schon neue türkische Staatsbürger und potenzielle AKP-Wähler im Blick haben könnte:
> 
> Erdogan sucht neue Wahlburger | Telepolis


Ein schleichender Völkermord, das können die Türken...


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ein schleichender Völkermord, das können die Türken...



Naja von Völkermord würde ich da wohl noch nicht sprechen, aber sehr wohl von gezielter Diskriminierung / Rassismus, Entziehung der Existenzgrundlagen, Zwangsvertreibung aus der eigenen Heimat und das alles im großen Stil.

Und das schlimme daran, kein westlicher Politiker verliert darüber auch nur ein Wort, oder macht Erdogan deswegen ernsthaft Druck. Viel mehr verkündet man lieber die Solidarität mit ihm beim Putsch und bidert sich ihm an, um das unliebsame Flüchtlingsproblem möglichst weit weg von einem selbst zu halten.


----------



## MaxRink (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ein schleichender Völkermord, das können die Türken...


auch nicht schleichende, siehe den nahezu prototypischen an den armeniern.
aber das geht Richtung OT.
Na ja, E. wird die gelegenheit auf jeden Fall nutzen. Wie die Geoploitischen implikationen am Ende aussehen will ich aber eig. lieber nicht wissen / erfahren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja von Völkermord würde ich da wohl noch nicht sprechen...


Zitat deines verlinkten Artikels:
"_...Fast eine Million kurdische Binnenflüchtlinge aus den Städten gibt es im  Südosten der Türkei. Viele fanden Zuflucht in den umliegenden Dörfern,  welche jetzt, nachdem die Städte in Schutt und Asche gebombt wurden,  ebenfalls zerstört werden. Die Berichte aus dem Umland von Lice  sind erschreckend: Wälder wurden in Brand gesetzt, Felder der Bauern  zerstört und niedergebrannt, Tiere niedergemetzelt. Das entzieht den  Bewohnern die Existenzgrundlage....

Nun lädt Erdogan die sunnitischen Flüchtlinge aus Syrien ein, sich  einbürgern zu lassen. Auf den ersten Blick scheint dies eine humanitäre  Geste zu sein. Der zweite Blick darauf offenbart anderes: Die Zerstörung  der kurdischen Städte und die Ansiedlung der syrischen Flüchtlinge in  den kurdischen Gebieten dient der Vertreibung der kurdischen Bevölkerung  und deren Zerstreuung...."

_Man nennt so etwas ethnische Säuberung. Und der Westen schaut weg. Wäre langsam Zeit für eine klare Position der EU.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man nennt so etwas ethnische Säuberung. Und der Westen schaut weg. Wäre langsam Zeit für eine klare Position der EU.



Hat die EU doch schon. -> Erdogan ist noch nützlich, also schaut man lieber weg als klar Stellung gegen ihn zu beziehen. 



Junkrat schrieb:


> Wie bereits erwähnt wurde: Man merkt sehr  deutlich, das "Schulferien" sind und so einige sinnfreie Posts  absondern, ohne sinn und verstand oder auf Fakten eingehen.



Ja stimmt merkt man, nicht zuletzt daran das von dir außer dem immer gleichen Kommentar vom Tonband nicht viel sinnhaftes gekommen ist...


----------



## Duvar (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

So wie ich das sehe, sehen das viele folgendermaßen: Alle die Erdogan gewählt haben sind die "dummen" bzw geistig zurückgebliebenen/ungebildeten Leute, dann müssen das ja sehr sehr viele sein, die eher ungebildeten aus dem Südosten fallen schon mal weg, da dort die HDP die meisten Stimmen bekommen hat. Ankara/Istanbul und so gut wie jede Stadt ist unter AKP Kontrolle http://icube.milliyet.com.tr/YeniAn...2015-iste-il-il-secim-sonuclari--6234174.Jpeg
Der Großteil der AKP Anhänger, somit also der Großteil der Türkei, mögen Atatürk nicht, weil er zB sich zu sehr vom Islam abgewandt hat. Lateinische Schrift eingeführt, den Gebetsruf vom Muezzin hat in türkischer Sprache vollziehen lassen über die Jahre usw usf.
Die Türkei bzw deren Menschen sind nun mal fast alle Moslems, vieles wurde bzw anders ausgedrückt, der Kern der Türken die ihren Glauben frei leben konnte, wurde Jahre lang von der Minderheit unterdrückt. (Kopftuchverbot in Schulen/Unis etc).
Dies verstehen hier viele nicht, mit Dubai/Saudi Arabien/Katar etc hat Deutschland vorzügliche Beziehungen (fragt euch mal warum), obwohl es dort ganz anders zugeht wie in der Türkei. Ägypten zB, da wurde der vom Volk gewählte islamische Mursi vom Militär weggeputscht und zur Lebenslangen Haft verurteilt.
Juckte das irgendwen hier? Nicht wirklich, Hauptsache der Islam wird weggedrängt denken sich viele. Genauso ist es mit Erdogan, der Islam wurde einfach seit 11. September als das Böse so sehr von den Medien in die Köpfe der Menschen gepusht, dass man mittlerweile Islam=Terrorismus sieht.
Das Feindbild Islam wurde in die Hirnrinden der Menschen gebrand.  

Der Terrorismus ist nicht von heute auf morgen entstanden, schauen wir doch mal wo der seinen Ursprung hat? Alles in der Ecke, wo die westlichen Staaten ausgebeutet und alles gekillt haben. Beispiel Afghanistan/Irak etc. Natürlich haben sich auch viele verrückte dieser Truppe angeschlossen.
Wahre Moslems verachten diese Menschen, weil dies was die Terroristen tun, hat Nichts mit dem Islam zu tun, denn einen unschuldigen Menschen zu töten, ist gleichgestellt mit dem Ausrotten der gesamten Menschheit.
Die Türken sind auch absolut gegen Isis und leiden selber unter denen, hier denken viele, ja der Erdogan unterstützt die usw. Es kann sein das dies gemacht wurde, ich weiß es nicht, nur ist es dort wie in einem Hexenkessel und je nach Interessen, wurde vllt auch dem "Feind" geholfen.
Nach dem Motto, der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund, denn Assad der hunderttausende Menschen gekillt hat mit Fassbomben, Giftgas usw, macht das auch heute noch, dies war/ist das größere Übel in Erdogans Augen und es wurde wahrscheinlich gehofft, dass die Isis den stürzt.
Viele sagen auch Assad ist mir lieber als... Der Typ killt Frauen Kinder usw ohne Gnade, ab und zu wird mal was berichtet, paar Bilder gezeigt und es heisst dann Größtenteils hier, ach sollen sich die Muselmanen mal die Köppe einhauen.
Leider gibt es so viele von diesen idiotischen Leuten. Jetzt wird hier rumposaunt, ja der Erdogan will jetzt Stimmen und will die Syrer einbürgern, wie viele Millionen hat die Türkei an Flüchtligen eigentlich aufgenommen innerhalb kürzester Zeit?
Sollen sie lieber die Grenzen öffnen und paar Millionen Richtung Deutschland schicken? Ich sehe hier im Thread, auch wenn es nicht schwarz auf weiß geschrieben wird "Türkenhass" bzw Hass gegenüber den Moslems, dies ist jetzt nicht nur in diesem Thread zuzuordnen, sondern diversen anderen in diesem Bereich.

Nebenher mal eine Frage, was schätzt ihr, wie viele Menschen wurden seit über 30 Jahren+ und werden in weiteren 50 Jahren+ durch deutsche Waffenexporte sterben? Wird hier der Tod exportiert gegen Geld? Wie viel Blut klebt an den Händen der riesigen Rüstungsindustrie und jene zählt ja zu den weltweit größten Waffenexporteuren. Was haltet ihr davon? Unabhängig jetzt von den Juden die hier zu Millionen vergast und verbrannt wurden, gibt es noch weitaus weitere Hunderttausende, hier mal ein Beispiel „Volkermord“: Hereros ziehen gegen Deutschland vor Gericht
Deutschland bereitet sich nun nach 112 Jahren auch mal darauf vor, sich bei Namibia bei den 110k+ Toten Genozid zu entschuldigen Germany to recognise Herero genocide and apologise to Namibia 
Nun frage ich nochmal, wie viel Blut klebt an den Händen 112 jähriger Geschichte, wie viel weiteres wird hinzu kommen unter anderem auch durch die Waffenexporte?

Ja in der Türkei geschehen Dinge die von Außen nicht leicht zu verstehen sind, ja die Medien waschen unser aller Birne, nur wenn ihr nur diese Seite der Medaille seht und nicht auch die Sicht der anderen Seite bzw deren Medien mal zuhört, dann kommt halt sowas bei rum.
Natürlich sind die Medien hier fehlerfrei und woanders, sei es russische Medien oder türkische wird gelogen was das Zeug hält. 

Die Moslems fühlen sich sehr unterdrückt vom Westen, viele Millionen sind schon zum Opfer dieser Mächte gefallen, dass dann welche abdrehen und Selbstjustiz üben etc ist trotzdem falsch. Lasst uns doch mal Empathie machen und uns in die Lage der Iraker usw hineinversetzen.
Was würdet man hier tun, wenn Mächte hier in Deutschland einfallen, hier alles kurz und klein bomben, Frauen vergewaltigen, gnadenlos Morden und Foltern über viele Jahre hinweg? Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn sich dann einige deutsche Gruppen zu radikalen Aktionen treiben lassen.
Am besten wir werden alle Pazifisten wie ich es bin, deswegen halte ich auch nix von der Rüstungsindustrie, in meinen Augen verkaufen die den Tod! Als Moslem fühlt man sich nicht mehr sicher hier in Deutschland, genauso wenig fühlt man sich als Deutscher sicher vor den Moslems.
Es ist ein Teufelskreis der Dank der Medien aufgeputscht wurde...

Kommen wir nun zurück zu den Türken und Erdogan. Selbst wenn er den so wie hier so schön genannt Protzpalast gebaut hat, selbst wenn sein Sohn oder seine Familienangehörige Kohle weggescheffelt haben (was sie eigentlich net nötig haben), durch ihre Beziehungen haben die schon nun genug Kohle, liebt ihn die Mehrheit der Türken. Warum kann das hier nicht toleriert werden? Die Mehrheit der Türkei will auch gar nicht mehr in die EU, weil dieses Argument höre ich hier sehr oft. Den Pleitegriechen die gnadenlos mit gefälschten Papieren sich Milliarden € unter den Nagel gerissen haben, oder die Engländer die schon aus der EU geflohen sind sind Indizien genug für die Türkei, sich gegen die EU zu wenden, abgesehen davon, dass sie seit zig Jahren vertröstet werden. Ihr müsst auch mal bedenken, die Türkei war immer ein Verbündeter Deutschlands, nur gegen Ende des 2. Weltkrieges hat man symbolisch DE den krieg erklärt, nur zu dieser Zeit war der kranke Mann vom Bosporus sowieso zu nix in der Lage. Seit vielen Jahren pflegte man gute Beziehungen zu DE. Auch für die Türken die hier Leben ist Deutschland Heimat, man fühlt sich hier heimischer als in der Türkei. Natürlich gibt es dieses Bild von den Jugendlichen die mit ihren Freunden umher ziehen Mist bauen, kommt ja auch nicht von ungefähr der Ausländerhass, aber das sind nun auch nicht nur Türken, in/aus jedem Land gibt es nun mal Deppen.

Erdogan gibt den Türken Hoffnung, hat mit seiner Politik zum Aufschwung der Türkei beigetragen. Wie die Sachlage zu Armenien ist habe ich ja bei meinen letzen posts hier im Thread gesagt. 
Er will den Frieden für alle, auch wenn hier gegenteiliges propagiert wird, viele Kurden lieben ihn und kleiden auch sehr hohe Posten in der Regierung .
Über den Weißen-Palast (hier gerne Protz genannt) sagt er selber, dass es ein Aushängeschild für die Türkei ist und er wird irgendwann nicht mehr da sein und jemand anderes wird seinen Amtsitz da haben, er habe es ja nicht explizit für sich gebaut.
Mal ehrlich der Typ ist non stop unterwegs, sehe nicht dass er da wirklich als Sultan dort nur abhängt. Lasst doch den Leuten ihre Bauten, was hat es uns hier zu interessieren?
Mit welchen Mitteln es nun gebaut wurde (dortigen Steuerzahler) ist doch nicht unser Problem, lasst uns lieber mal sehen wo unsere Steuern versenkt werden! 
Was haben den  die Türken? Die stellen sich grad mal wieder auf die Beine, wow die haben einen Palast gebaut, da müssen wir ja so neidisch sein...

Das Volk ist also zufrieden mit ihm, so gut wie jeder zweite zumindest, was schon eine extreme Summe ist... Der Großteil gehört nun mal dem Islam an, es ist nichts verwerfliches dabei, woanders gehören viele dem Christentum an und dort ist es halt anders...
Die Türken sind ein sehr gastfreundliches Volk, sicher haben hier einige mal mit denen auch hier netten Kontakt gehabt oder auch im Urlaub dort und der Erdogan wurde halt, weil er nicht "gehorcht" wie er es sollte, von den westlichen Medien  zerfleischt und als Monster dargestellt.
Lasst den Leuten ihren Glauben und ihre Freiheit zu wählen, wen sie wollen und es ist auch nix verwerfliches dabei, wenn es hier AKP Wähler gibt. (gehöre nicht dazu, falls die Frage aufkommt).
Ob es nun in der Türkei zum Präsidialsystem wie in den USA kommt, ist deren Sache, nicht unsere, die Hetzkampagnen sollten langsam mal abklingen und die Wahl des türkischen Volkes toleriert werden. 

Sry ist ein langer Text, sehe einige Rechtschreibfehler, bin müde, verzeiht^^


----------



## MaxRink (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Selbstreflexion ist nicht gerade deine Stärke. Du gibst ungefiltert das eine meinungsextrem wieder welche genauso falsch, verlogen und verbohrt wie die existierende, aber halt nicht generelle, stark tendenziose Berichterstattung einiger ( Springer any1? ) Du machst einen sehr weit verbreiteten Fehler: du betrachtest die Sache zu binär und reflektierst nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem unknown mit Tapatalk


----------



## Junkrat (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Sollen sie lieber die Grenzen öffnen und paar Millionen Richtung Deutschland schicken? Ich sehe hier im Thread, auch wenn es nicht schwarz auf weiß geschrieben wird "Türkenhass" bzw Hass gegenüber den Moslems, dies ist jetzt nicht nur in diesem Thread zuzuordnen, sondern diversen anderen in diesem Bereich.



Sie wissen nicht zu Differenzieren !

Ja mein Bruder, es gibt hier leider sehr viel verblendete, die diese Tatsache einfach nicht begreifen wollen. Solche Spinner muss man konsequent Ignorieren.

"Herr, vergib ihnen, denn sie begreifen nicht."


----------



## Duvar (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Junkrat schrieb:


> Sie wissen nicht zu Differenzieren !
> 
> Ja mein Bruder, es gibt hier leider sehr viel verblendete, die diese Tatsache einfach nicht begreifen wollen. Solche Spinner muss man konsequent Ignorieren.
> 
> "Herr, vergib ihnen, denn sie begreifen nicht."



Mich erstaunt das es leider so viele sind. Für mich sind die Aussagen von einigen hier echt schwer zu ertragen, aber ich toleriere sie. Können jetzt meinen Text zerfetzen oder was auch immer.
@ Max, ich hab jetzt bewusst bissl aus der anderen Seite der Medaille heraus einige Aussagen getroffen, in der Hoffnung, dass man mal lernt zu Differenzieren und zu tolerieren, ich bezweifele dies jedoch hier anzutreffen.
Stattdessen werde ich vermutlich angefeindet etc, na ja schauen wir mal, hab jetzt auch nicht Lust groß zu diskutieren mit einigen hier, mein Senf habe ich gegeben, Feierabend für mich.
So baut sich halt der Hass auf, wenn gar keine Gegenstimmen gehört werden, es gibt hier auch genügend vernünftige/integrierte Türken/Moslems und für jene ist diese Abneigung und die langsam aufkommende rechte Welle bzw Tendenzen dazu, recht besorgniserregend.


----------



## Tengri86 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Captn schrieb:


> Wieso ist also ein Mann wie Erdogan so beliebt?.



Weil meine Landsleute Blind sind.
Naja Hauptsache hat erdogan´s Sohn  paar Schiffchen mehr 

Ich war letztes Jahr nach langer zeit in der Türkei(denizli)..und die Leute labern ein voll
``Wir haben Europa überholt`` jaa davon sah ich... nichts^^
Oh Mann was ich so sah und die unterscheide hier und dort ..musste ich immer lachen bei dem Spruch.
Die haben keine richtige Abwasserkanäle, einmal regen..kannst dann schwimmen gehen.

--------------
Ich hoffe das in der Türkei mal ein Fette Wirtschaftskrise kommt..wen es um Geld geht,
dann werden die Leute erst wach. Die leben alle dort auf pump(viele haben 3-5 Kreditkarten)
Kauft einer von euch Unterhosen per Kreditkarte oder auf Raten?
 hatte jede menge Fun

Ahja vaters dorf 200 Leute..werden immer weniger sind nur Alten..
Hauptsache 2 neue Moscheen gebaut.. juhu... nicht.
(Und die AKP hat dann nur 16 Prozent Stimme bekommen in Vaters Heimat Provinz ) 
sind das jetzt alle gottlosen? hoffentlich werden die nicht als Mitverschwörer angeklagt 
Hauptsache geld für nixs verpulvert.
Ahja vaters cousin war ``mal`` Staatsanwalt ..könnt schon denken wieso nicht mehr..
nur weil er sein Job richtig gemacht hat 

Ich warte auf den Tag..wen ich Anrufe aus der Türkei von verwandten(Erdofans) bekomme..die sich sowies nie gemeldet und mein Vater mies behandelt haben.

``Bitte hilf mir mit Geld oder hol uns rüber..``

Darauf zu antworten freue ich mich dann.

(Duvar)
was schreibst du eigentlich ?
denkste erdogans  kinder hätten auch viel Kohle gemacht,
wäre recep tayip kein Politiker gewesen..sondern nur ein Buchhalter?


----------



## troppa (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Hm, ob Herr E. der Türkei einen wirtschaftlichen Aufschwung gebracht hat. Kann ich ehrlich nicht erkennen. Ich glaube ehr, dass es hauptsächlich die Annährung an die EU war, die für den Aufschwung verantwortlich war. (Anerkennung als Beitrittskandidat; Aufnahme der Beitrittsverhandlungen) Das ist zumindest meine Meinung.

 Aber gesellschaftlich hat sich die Türkei überhaupt nicht weiterentwickelt. Zwar wurde die Todesstrafe und Folter abgeschaft. Die Meinungsfreiheit gestärkt und eine Annährung an die Kurden und Armenien angestrebt. Defacto ist davon nichts geblieben. Herr E. hat die Meinungsfreiheit immer mehr eingeschränkt. (Internet- & Pressefreiheit). Die türkische Regierung ist weiter von Kurden und Armeniern entfernt als jezuvor. (Aufhebung der Immunität kurdischer Abgeordneter; Andauernde Leugnung des Völkermords an den Armeniern im 1.ten Weltkrieg) Und wenn ich die Nachrichten der letzten 24 Stunden Reveu passieren lasse, wird bald wieder die Todesstrafe und die Folter eingeführt. An die Putschisten die schon "verschwunden" sind bzw. bald "verschwinden" werden hab ich da garnicht gedacht. Interessant finde ich, dass Herr E. aufeinmal ne Liste mit rund 3000 Richtern und Militärs hat, die Ihres Amtes entheben werden müssen. Dass sieht für mich so aus als läge da ne Liste in der Schublade, die bei der richtigen Gelegenheit "hervorgezaubert" wird. Ein Schritt mehr in Richtung Diktatur. Ich denke, dass Viele, die gestern den Putsch gestoppt haben, sich noch wünschen werden es nicht getan zu haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Dies verstehen hier viele nicht, mit Dubai/Saudi Arabien/Katar etc hat  Deutschland vorzügliche Beziehungen (fragt euch mal warum), obwohl es  dort ganz anders zugeht wie in der Türkei. Ägypten zB, da wurde der vom  Volk gewählte islamische Mursi vom Militär weggeputscht und zur  Lebenslangen Haft verurteilt.
> Juckte das irgendwen hier? Nicht wirklich, Hauptsache der Islam wird  weggedrängt denken sich viele. Genauso ist es mit Erdogan, der Islam  wurde einfach seit 11. September als das Böse so sehr von den Medien in  die Köpfe der Menschen gepusht, dass man mittlerweile Islam=Terrorismus  sieht.
> Das Feindbild Islam wurde in die Hirnrinden der Menschen gebrand.
> 
> ...



Jetzt tust du gradezu so als hätten die Moslems nie mit Feuer und Schwert ihre Interessen auf Kosten anderer durchgesetzt und wären dabei über Leichen und Blut gegangen. Und wären die Moslems immer nur Opfer böser westlicher Intrige geworden...
 Schau dir die Geschichte doch an. Was war den zu den Zeiten als islamische Länder stark waren und man militärisch und politisch mit anderen großen Reichen konkurieren konnte, allen vorran die Osmanen? Was haben sie da gemacht? Friedlich die Füße hochgelegt und den Frieden gepredigt,  ihren Wohlstand durch Handel und Produktion gemehrt und sich maximal mal verteidigt? Oder mit dem Schwert versucht ihre Grenzen immer weiter zu erweitern, was denn Islam mit militärischen Mitteln bis nach Spanien und vor die Tore Wiens geführt hat?
Haben die christlichen Staaten etwa ab dem 8. Jahrhundert und bis ins 18. Jahrhundert nicht Grund gehabt sich durch den Islam und die ihn gewaltsam verbreitenden Staaten bedroht zu fühlen? Hat die Bevölkerung in Spanien, Griechenland, Rumänien, Bulgarien, Serbien und anderen Balkanländer sich nicht durch die osmanische / maurische Herrschaft unterdürckt gefühlt?   

Es gibt kein klares Opfer Täter Bild in dem der Islam nur das Opfer und der Westen / Christentum nur der Täter ist.
Da Religion schon sehr lange in der Menschheitsgeschichte ein von Menschen geschaffenes Instrument ist um das Groß der Menschen zu lenken, sie zu manipulieren und politische Rechtfertigungen dafür zu finden warum etwas sein "muss" (Jersualem muss zurückerobert werden, weil heilige christliche Stätte, Christen müssen mit dem Schwert zum Islam bekehrt werden, oder sterben, weil ungläubig, dieses und jednes Land muss erobert werden weil Gott, Allah es so will, der Anschlag muss sein weil Gott beleidigt wurde, ect. ect. ect). 
Auch im Namen des Islams wurde in der Geschichte durch genug Staaten im Namen Gottes erobert, unterdrückt, hat man gemordet, geplündert und vergewaltigt, aber nicht weil es die Religion prinzipiell so gewollt hätte, sondern weil weltliche Führer das im Namen der Religion für richtig erklärt und abgesegnet haben, genauso wie das Christentum es früher unter der römisch katholischen Kirche mit dem Papst gemacht hat und westliche Staaten es heute unter vermeindlich neuer Flagge der "Freiheit und Demokratie" tun.

Momentan ist der Unterschied zu früher nur das es keine islamischen Länder gibt die stark genug wären es genauso zu machen, aber genauso machen würden sie es 100%ig auch.
Gäbe es etwas wie das osmanische Reich heute noch, oder eine Art islamische USA, du könntest wetten, auch diese würden unter dem Deckmantel der Religion, oder alternativ irgendwelcher anderen vermeindlichen Errungenschaften heute keinen deut besser verhalten als es Europa, die USA, Russland, oder teilweise auch China es tun.

Und warum funktioniert das so? Weil das Groß der Menschen schlicht dumm ist und sich durch Religion / Idiologie (nichts anderes ist auch Demokratie und Kapitalismus) und die Strippenzieher die diese für ihre weltlichen Interessen nutzen dadurch manipulieren lassen, das ist in der islamischen Welt so und das ist im Westen so.

Was momentan im Orient passiert und wie sich gegenüber "dem Islam" verhalten wird ist nichts neues, auch keine neue Stufe der Eskalation, oder den Ausmaßen schlimmer als in der Vergangenheit, es ist nur "alter Kaffee" in neuen Schläuchen, die Fortsetzung der Umsetzung weltlicher Interessen in neuem Gewand. Es heißt heute halt im Westen nicht mehr der Islam bedroht das Christentum, sondern der Islam bedroht die Demokratie und die Freiheit und im Orient und in der islamischen Welt, heißt es heute halt die islamische Welt wird von westlichen Ungläubigen, ihren Werten und ihrer Kultur bedroht und  das neue Sinnbild dieser Bedrohung jetzt nicht mehr der Papst, wie früher beim Feindbild Christentum, sondern halt mit den USA ein Staat der die Verkörperung dieses Bösen ist.
Und nur weil es keinen Staat in der islamischen Welt gibt der ein solches Machtvakum besitzt wie es die USA haben verlagert sich halt die Bekämpfung dieses Feindbildes / die Durchsetzung der Interessen weg von einer staatlichen Ebene hin auf eine Organisationsebene (Taliban, IS) aber diese Organisationsebene wird hinten rum von Staaten und ihren Lenkern genutzt um eigene Interessen zu begünstigen, wie im Fall des Iran, der Türkei, der Arabischen Emirate früher Lybien, Ägypten, ect...

So sieht es doch aus, es geht um den gleichen weltlichen Dreck wie seit vielen Jahrhunderten, teilweise nach wie vor getarnt unter dem Deckmantel der Religion, teilweise unter neuen Deckmanteln, aber immer nur mit einem Ziel die Religion und die Idiologie zur Manipulation und Rechtfertigung für diese weltlichen Dinge zu benutzen und die Menschen damit für die eigenen Interessen zu steuern!

Es kann einen im Grunde nur traurig stimmen wie unfähig die Menschheit ist sich von solch offensichtlich negativen Banden zu lösen. 



Duvar schrieb:


> Kommen wir nun zurück zu den Türken und Erdogan. Selbst wenn er den so wie hier so schön genannt Protzpalast gebaut hat, selbst wenn sein Sohn oder seine Familienangehörige Kohle weggescheffelt haben (was sie eigentlich net nötig haben), durch ihre Beziehungen haben die schon nun genug Kohle, liebt ihn die Mehrheit der Türken. Warum kann das hier nicht toleriert werden? Die Mehrheit der Türkei will auch gar nicht mehr in die EU, weil dieses Argument höre ich hier sehr oft. Den Pleitegriechen die gnadenlos mit gefälschten Papieren sich Milliarden € unter den Nagel gerissen haben, oder die Engländer die schon aus der EU geflohen sind sind Indizien genug für die Türkei, sich gegen die EU zu wenden, abgesehen davon, dass sie seit zig Jahren vertröstet werden.



Nein, die Türkei wollte nicht in die EU weil es einfach schön ist in der EU zu sein. Man versprach sich davon handfeste Vorteile (Zollfreier Zugang zum europäischen Markt, hohe Fördergelder für die türkische Wirtschaft, Visumsfreiheit.
Darum wollte man darein und hat entsprechend auch versucht der Bevölkerung zu verkaufen das es für sie gut ist in die EU zu kommen.
Heute will man nicht mehr rein weil es für die Türkei schlicht keinen Vorteil mehr hätte, aufgegeben hat man es ja im Grunde schon seit ca. 2011 rum ernsthaft in die EU zu wollen. Die Wirtschaft in der Türkei ist inzwischen an einem Punkt wo man aus der EU keine großen wirtschaftlichen Vorteile mehr ziehnen könnte, im Gegenteil heute würde die Türkei mehr in den EU-Topf einzahlen als sie raus bekommen würde.
Das einzige was noch interessant ist, trotz allem, ist Visafreiheit und zollfreier Zugang auf den EU-Markt, das will die Türkei auch nach wie vor gerne haben, aber ohne die lästigen Pflichten einer EU-Mitgliedschaft. Und womit versucht Erdogan das zu erreichen? Aktuell mit der Flüchtlingskrise, die kam ihm ganz günstig, konnte man damit doch die EU diesbezüglich unter Druck setzen um eben diese Dinge evt. zu bekommen.



Duvar schrieb:


> Ihr müsst auch mal bedenken, die Türkei war immer ein Verbündeter Deutschlands, nur gegen Ende des 2. Weltkrieges hat man symbolisch DE den krieg erklärt, nur zu dieser Zeit war der kranke Mann vom Bosporus sowieso zu nix in der Lage.



Nein die Türkei (das osmanische Reich) und Deutschland hatten im Grunde bis Anfang des 1900 Jahrhunderts keine verbindenden Beziehungen zueinander und die Beziehungen die es ab etwa 1900 gab beschränkten sich primär auf wirtschaftliche Aspekte. Das osmanische Reich war zu jener Zeit stark unter Druck durch Russland, Frankreich und England, sowie Unabhängigkeitsbestrebungen verschiedener arabischer Gruppen im innern. Grund warum man so enorm unter Druck war war die eklatante Rückständigkeit des osmanischen Reiches zu dieser Zeit. Im Grunde war man nämlich ab dem 17 Jahrhundert technologisch, militärisch, wirtschaftlich und gessellschaftlich sehr stark stagniert, sowas wie eine industrielle Revolution hatte im osmanischen Reich nicht stattgefunden, es gab entsprechend nur wenig moderne Industrie, Eisenbahn gab es in dem Riesenreich keine einzige. Man stelle sich vor, man reißte eine so riesige Distanz wie von Istanbul nach Alexandria um 1900 noch wie im Mittelalter, per Kutsche, Pferd, Kamel, oder Schiff.
Dieser Rückstand und der militärische und politische Druck von außen und innen sorgten für eine zusehende Schwächung des osmanischen Reiches und die einzigen die sich damals dazu bereit erklärt haben die osmanische Infrastruktur zu modernisieren und moderne Technik zu liefern waren die Deutschen.
Entsprechend wurden die erste Eisenbahnstrecke komplett von deutschen Ingenieuren geplant und gebaut und lieferte man viele moderne Maschinen für Elektrizitätswerke und Industrie an die Türkei.

Und das Bündnis was zwischen osmanischen Reich und Deutschland dann während des ersten Weltkriegs zustande kam? Nun das war von Seiten des osmanischen Reichs ein reines Zweckbündnis mit der Hoffnung verlorene Gebiete wieder zurück erobern zu können und diese Besitzansprüche im Falle eines Sieges auf Seiten der Mittelmächte auch dauerhaft geltend machen zu können. Man befürchtete das es einem auf Seiten der Entente so gehen könnte wie es nach dem Krieg den Italienern ergangen ist, die faktisch leer ausgingen. Es fand also sehr wohl auch eine Erwägung statt im ersten Weltkrieg auf Seiten der Entente-Mächte in den Krieg gegen Deutschland und Östereich einzutreten. 
Ergebnis dieser Entscheidung, sich auf die Seite der Mittelmächte zu stellen, war das die Entscheidung das Ende des osmanischen Reiches, das sowieso schon marode war und auch ohne den Krieg wohl langfristig nicht mehr ewig existiert hätte beschleunigt wurde.

Nach Ende des ersten Weltkriegs und bis zum Ende des zweiten Weltkriegs gab es dann faktisch wieder kaum noch Beziehungen zueinander die über Handel hinaus gingen.

Wirklich länger anhaltende Beziehungen zur Türkei gibt es entsprechend eigentlich erst seit dem Ende des zweiten Weltkriegs, mit Beginn des deutschen "Wirtschaftswunders".
Im Grunde also sind die Beziehungen zwischen Deutschland und der Türkei noch vergleichsweise "jung". 




Duvar schrieb:


> Seit vielen Jahren pflegte man gute Beziehungen zu DE.



Ja und seit einigen Jahren setzt Erdogan zimlich viel daran diese Beziehungen immer wieder zu beschädigen und zu sabotieren. 



Duvar schrieb:


> Auch für die Türken die hier Leben ist Deutschland Heimat, man fühlt sich hier heimischer als in der Türkei. Natürlich gibt es dieses Bild von den Jugendlichen die mit ihren Freunden umher ziehen Mist bauen, kommt ja auch nicht von ungefähr der Ausländerhass, aber das sind nun auch nicht nur Türken, in/aus jedem Land gibt es nun mal Deppen.



Es geht nicht um Kriminelle, die gibt es wie du richtig sagst überall. Es geht um die parallelen Gesellschaften die sich hier in deutschen Städten gebildet haben und bilden. Es gibt Gegenden in Berlin da denkst du du lebst in der Türkei, oder einem arabischen Land. Da reiht sich ein türkisches / arabisches Geschäft an das nässte, wird gar nicht mehr auf Deutsch geschrieben und spricht die Kundschaft auch, wen überhaupt, ehr sehr mäßig Deutsch, geht man bei Problemen zum Friedensrichter und sabotiert somit die deutsche Justiz und Rechtssprechung, ist es selbstverständlich das der Mann das sagen hat und die Tochter mit spätestens 21 in der Türkei einen türkischen Mann zu heiraten hat der von der Familie ausgesucht wird usw.
Diese Menschen sind nicht in Deutschland angekommen, oder wollen auch garnicht ankommen.

Kein normaler Mensch wird sich hingegen negativ gegen jene Türken äußern die sich hier integriert haben, die ein angemessenes Deutsch sprechen, die deutsche Justiz respektieren und die deutschen Gesetze und die auch mit der einheimischen Bevölkerung hier ernsthaft zusammen leben wollen.



Duvar schrieb:


> Er will den Frieden für alle, auch wenn hier gegenteiliges propagiert wird, viele Kurden lieben ihn und kleiden auch sehr hohe Posten in der Regierung .



Sorry, aber wer Frieden will verhält sich auch so das Frieden möglich ist, genau das macht Erdogan aber nicht und das hat nichts mit Propaganda, oder nur verzerter Berichterstattung aller Medien außer denen die türkisch sind zu tun. 



Duvar schrieb:


> Die Türken sind ein sehr gastfreundliches Volk, sicher haben hier einige mal mit denen auch hier netten Kontakt gehabt oder auch im Urlaub dort und der Erdogan wurde halt, weil er nicht "gehorcht" wie er es sollte, von den westlichen Medien  zerfleischt und als Monster dargestellt.



So? Was will der Westen den von Erdogan und was hat er den nicht gemacht, das er ins Visier westlicher "Hetzkampanien" geraten ist?
Muss ja schließlich eine Ursache geben wen es so ist wie du hier schreibst...



Duvar schrieb:


> Lasst den Leuten ihren Glauben und ihre Freiheit zu wählen, wen sie wollen und es ist auch nix verwerfliches dabei, wenn es hier AKP Wähler gibt. (gehöre nicht dazu, falls die Frage aufkommt).
> Ob es nun in der Türkei zum Präsidialsystem wie in den USA kommt, ist deren Sache, nicht unsere, die Hetzkampagnen sollten langsam mal abklingen und die Wahl des türkischen Volkes toleriert werden.



Keinen hier würde es wohl stören wen es nur um ein Präsidialsystem ginge, wie Erdogan für die Durchsetzung für selbiges aber vorgeht, kritische Medien und Journalisten angeht, Sender unter Staatskontrolle stellt, die Sekularität zwischen Staat und Religion unterminiert, Richter entlässt und  überall treue Gefolgsleute der AKP installiert werden, lässt halt den Eindruck aufkommen das nach einem Präsidialsystem nicht Schluss sein wird.
Er wäre nicht der erste Mensch dem die Macht im Laufe seines Lebens zu Kopf gestiegen ist und der sich vom relativ Gemäßigten zum Autokraten entwickelt...


----------



## orca113 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Klasse Beitrag Nightslaver. Dem ist nicht viel hinzuzufügen[emoji106]


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kMhNNJb21pI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


wie ich finde eine gutes Video.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> ...Erdogan gibt den Türken Hoffnung...


Danke für Deine Sicht der Dinge. Es beleuchtet die Seite, warum Erdogan beliebt ist. Offen bleibt füt mich die Frage, wie die Masse zu den aus unserer westlicher Sicht massiven Eingriffen in die Demokratie steht, denke ich an unterdrückte Opposition, eingesperrte Journalisten, entlassene Professoren, abhängige Richter, Verfassungsänderungen etc., die Liste ist lange

Aber gut, wenn die Mehrheit der Türken hinter Ergogans Politik steht, dann wünsche ich ihnen viel Glück auf ihrem Weg. Er unterscheidet sich von unseren Werten, in denen Religion immer mehr zur Privatsache wird und in der Politik nichts zu suchen hat. Wenn ich mir arabische Länder wie Saudi Arabien ansehe, wäre ein Leben dort für mich nicht lebenswert. Darum wundere ich mich auch, dass Erdogan scheinbar auch von der Mehrheit der Türkinnen gewählt wurde.

Aber vielleicht verstehst Du auch, dass wir mit den Veränderungen in der Türkei nicht glücklich sind und es unsere Beziehung zum Land verschlechtet. Diktatoren sind hier, abgesehen vom rechten Rand, nicht sonderlich beliebt.



MaxRink schrieb:


> Selbstreflexion ist nicht gerade deine Stärke.


Das war nicht nett von Dir. Wenn ich frage, warum Erdogan beliebt ist, dann hilft es, wenn man Argumente dafür bekommt. Anderen Menschen Selbstreflektion abzusprechen, ist harter Tobak. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir es zu diesem ernsten Thema schaffen, gemeinsam miteinander zu reden und nicht gegeneinander; nur so verbessern wir gegenseitiges Verständnis, ohne die vorhandenen Mauern hochzuziehen.



Duvar schrieb:


> ...es gibt hier auch genügend  vernünftige/integrierte Türken/Moslems und für jene ist diese Abneigung  und die langsam aufkommende rechte Welle bzw Tendenzen dazu, recht  besorgniserregend.


Richtig, die Stimmung hier im Land wird nach Sarrazin und AfD unerträglich. Das ist sehr bedenklich.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Weil meine Landsleute Blind sind.


Das ist ja meine vage Vermutung. Die Frage ist, wie man ihnen neutral Informationen geben kann. Bemerken die Menschen wirklich nicht, dass sie von Erdogan sehr einseitig informiert werden?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...Kein normaler Mensch wird sich negativ  gegen jene Türken äußern die sich hier integriert haben, die ein  angemessenes Deutsch sprechen, die deutsche Justiz respektieren und die  deutschen Gesetze und die auch mit der einheimischen Bevölkerung hier  ernsthaft zusammen leben wollen....


Die Anzahl der normalen Menschen ist aber auch in unserem Staat nicht sonderlich hoch. Es wird zuerst pauschal ausgegrenzt. Auch hier im Forum, an jeder Stelle zu dem Thema.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Ich komme aus einer Gegend in der viele türkischstämmige Immigranten wohnen. Ich bin mit ihnen zur Schule gegangen und habe auch türkische Freunde.  Ich mag die türkische Küche und schätze die große Gastfreundschaft. Manche sind eher konservativ andere moderner. Meistens versuche ich gerade mit den Konservativen Diskussionen über Politik und Religion zu vermeiden. Da wir da eh nicht auf einen Nenner kommen und uns nicht streiten wollen. Dann reden wir über andere Sachen.
Einerseits kann ich verstehen das viele Erdogan wählen. Die Arbeitlosigkeit ist geringer und ihr Wohlstand hat sich erhöht. Leider macht das auch blind gegenüber anderen Sachen.
Man kann nur hoffen das die Türkei stabil bleibt und sich nicht zu sehr von der Demokratie entfernt. Ich wünsche der Türkei und meinen türkischen Mitbürgern alles Gute.


----------



## orca113 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Habe ebenfalls türkische Kollegen und mit wenigen von ihnen bin ich sogar befreundet im privaten Bereich. Aber auch ich habe die Erfahrungen gemacht die du schilderst. Es gibt unter ihnen welche die haben einfach ihre Meinung und wenn du dort versuchst sachlich über ein bestimmtes Thema zu reden kommt meist nichts gutes dabei raus: Sie gehen an die Decke...



> Einerseits kann ich verstehen das viele Erdogan wählen. Die Arbeitlosigkeit ist geringer und ihr Wohlstand hat sich erhöht. Leider macht das auch blind gegenüber anderen Sachen.



Hier gab es vor ein paar Jahren einen Österreicher welcher hier das Sagen hatte, der hat zunächst Arbeitsplätze und Wohlstand geschaffen, aber auch er ist irgendwann abgedreht (oder war der das vorher schon?) und wollte seine macht nicht mehr abgeben... Ohne jetzt den Herren in der Türkei vergleichen zu wollen. Aber mir kommt es so vor als sei diesem Herren alles ein wenig zu Kopf gestiegen...



> Die Anzahl der normalen Menschen ist aber auch in unserem Staat nicht sonderlich hoch. Es wird zuerst pauschal ausgegrenzt. Auch hier im Forum, an jeder Stelle zu dem Thema.



Die von dir zitierte Textstelle Nightslavers ist aber alles andere als eine pauschalisierte Ausgrenzung. Was Nightslaver da beschreibt ist in der Tat das was nach erfolgreicher viel zitierter Integration herauskommen müsste und womit jeder hier in unserem Heimatland zurecht kommt. (braune Deppen natürlich nicht) Leider setzt das voraus das man sich integrieren will. Nun von mir eine pauschale Aussage: Die meisten Migranten wollen das nicht. Siehst du schon daran das (auch von Nightslaver angesprochen) Subkulturen gegründet und etabliert werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



orca113 schrieb:


> ...Die von dir zitierte Textstelle Nightslavers ist aber alles andere als eine pauschalisierte Ausgrenzung. ...


Er beschreibt aber ein schönes Wunschdenken, was so nicht vorhanden ist. In diesem Land kannst Du Dich noch so weit integrieren, Aussehen und Name reichen, um erstmal einen dicken Malus zu bekommen. Und das kritisiere ich. Das treibt viel in die Länder ihrer Großeltern zurück, besonders die, die sich sehr gut integrieren wollen und immer wieder auf Mauern stoßen. Wären hier alle so, wie Nightslaver den normalen Deutschen beschreibt, wären viele Probleme ruduziert.  Aber darum geht es nur mittelbar in disem Thema. Wir kommen vom Putsch ab.

Die Katerstimmung ist hier gut beschrieben:
_"....Viele sorgen sich um die Zukunft der Türkei. Zwar wurde der Putsch  durch das Militär abgewendet, 
doch die Demokratie in der Türkei erodiert  weiter. Die Gesellschaft ist tief gespalten, und Präsident 
Erdogan hat  bereits angekündigt, seinen unerbittlichen Politikstil fortsetzen zu  wollen und nun noch
 härter gegen Gegner vorzugehen.
_
_"Jetzt, da wir Bürger Erdogan vor einem Coup bewahrt haben, werden  wir mehr Rechte erlangen? 
Können wir nun frei über ihn sprechen?  Bekommen wir freie Medien?", fragt der türkische Journalist 
Yusuf  Sayman. _

_Die wenigsten Oppositionellen würden diese Frage im Moment mit Ja beantworten. ..." 
_Quelle:Turkei nach Putschversuch: Grosse Freude, grosse Angst - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Erdogan hat den wirtschaftlichen Erfolg aber auf Pump erkauft und hat eine neoliberale Politik betrieben.
Er hat viele staatliche Unternehmen privatisiert, 
Die Staatsverschuldung ist seit Erdogan um 300% gestiegen.
Die Schulden der privaten Haushalte sind durch die massive Anzahl an Kreditkarten enorm gestiegen.
Die Kapitalflucht beginnt auch in der Türkei. In ein paar Jahren beginnt dann der Abschwung. Die Blase wird platzen.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der normalen Menschen ist aber auch in unserem Staat nicht  sonderlich hoch. Es wird zuerst pauschal ausgegrenzt. Auch hier im  Forum, an jeder Stelle zu dem Thema.



Es ging auch nicht um eine Bewertung wieviel verhältnismäßig "normale" Menschen es bei uns gibt, sondern schlicht darum zu sagen das unter normalen Bedingungen das so ist. Das wir hier nicht überproportional mehr "normale" Menschen haben können als woanders ergibt sich aber auch von selbst, schließlich, wie in meinem äußerst langen Post dargelegt, ist die Mehrheit der Menschen nunmal zu einem gewissen Grad dumm. Diese Dummheit, oft durch Anfälligkeit durch eben manipuliertes idiologiesches / religöses denken, sorgt dafür das sie aus verschiedensten Gründen diese "Normalität" nicht erreichen können.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Richtig, die Stimmung hier im Land wird nach Sarrazin und AfD unerträglich. Das ist sehr bedenklich.



Die Stimmung entwickelt sich nicht erst seit Sarazin und der AfD negativ. Das waren im Grunde nur die Katalysatoren die das Ganze hochgekocht haben.
Schon vorher konntest du dich im privaten Gespräch mit genügend Deutschen Staatsbürgern davon überzeugen das diese im Bereich der Zuwanderung, allen vorran der Integration, zimlich unzufrieden zeigten.
Aber man hätte es halt wohl nicht gewagt sich so offen über diese negativen Ansichten zu äußern, das ist erst seit Sarazin, Pegida und dem politischen Programm der AfD salonfähig geworden.

Wen man meint das diese negative Stimmung vorher nicht da gewesen wäre, oder vernachlässigbar gering muss man sich schon fast gefallen lassen als genauso blind bezeichnet zu werden wie die Menschen es wohl im Umgang mit Erdogan sind. 
Die Gründe dafür sind die gleichen. Es ist einfacher Probleme auszublenden wen alles schön ist und vermeindlich positiv läuft, als dann im Fokus zu behalten das soetwas zuerst untergründig schwelt und schon lange vorher da ist, bevor es in der Öffentlichkeit hochbricht und salonfähig wird.

Das ist übrigens auch auf die Geschichte mit der NSU ummünzbar.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist ja meine vage Vermutung. Die Frage ist, wie man ihnen neutral Informationen geben kann. Bemerken die Menschen wirklich nicht, dass sie von Erdogan sehr einseitig informiert werden?



Gegenfrage, bemerken es den die russische, chinesische, nordkoreanische Bevölkerung das sie einseitig informiert und sogar manipuliert werden? Und wen ja, interessiert es sie überhaupt sofern sie keinen eklatanten Mangel haben?



orca113 schrieb:


> Habe ebenfalls türkische Kollegen und mit wenigen von ihnen bin ich sogar befreundet im privaten Bereich. Aber auch ich habe die Erfahrungen gemacht die du schilderst. Es gibt unter ihnen welche die haben einfach ihre Meinung und wenn du dort versuchst sachlich über ein bestimmtes Thema zu reden kommt meist nichts gutes dabei raus: Sie gehen an die Decke...



So ist es mit den meisten Menschen. Sie glauben eine Meinung zu haben, können aber schlicht nicht mit nachvollziehbaren / logischen Fakten begründen warum sie diese Meinung haben. Gehen ihnen dann ihre Argumente aus wird es lauter, oder persöhnlich, oder beides, oder aber man erstickt die Diskusion und weicht aus.



orca113 schrieb:


> Hier gab es vor ein paar Jahren einen Österreicher welcher hier das Sagen hatte, der hat zunächst Arbeitsplätze und Wohlstand geschaffen, aber auch er ist irgendwann abgedreht (oder war der das vorher schon?) und wollte seine macht nicht mehr abgeben... Ohne jetzt den Herren in der Türkei vergleichen zu wollen. Aber mir kommt es so vor als sei diesem Herren alles ein wenig zu Kopf gestiegen...



Der Östereicher (Hitler) war schon vor seiner Machtergreifung "abgedreht". Spätestens ab den 20er Jahren des 20. Jahrhunderts dann hat es bei ihn gänzlich krankhafte Züge bzgl. seiner idiologischen Vorstellungen angenommen.
Aber der erste Teil stimmt. Die Nationalsozialisten waren auch Meister darin durch praktische positive Ergebnisse ihren idiologischen / rassischen Wahn in der Bevölkerung zu relativieren. Den Menschen ging es in den 30er Jahren wieder besser, wie viele hat da ernsthaft interessiert was die Nazis mit politischen Gegnern, Krüppeln, oder Juden machen?
Solange man selbst nicht davon betroffen war.



orca113 schrieb:


> Die Katerstimmung ist hier gut beschrieben:
> _"....Viele sorgen sich um die Zukunft der Türkei. Zwar wurde der Putsch  durch das Militär abgewendet,
> doch die Demokratie in der Türkei erodiert  weiter. Die Gesellschaft ist tief gespalten, und Präsident
> Erdogan hat  bereits angekündigt, seinen unerbittlichen Politikstil fortsetzen zu  wollen und nun noch
> ...



Wie ich schon was zuvor schrieb, Erdogan hat diesen Putsch nicht umsonst als "Segen Gottes" bezeichnet. Die nässten Wochen und Monate werden zeigen wieviel unabhängige Restdemokratie die Türkei verlieren wird, vermutlich mehr als vieleicht sogar der türkischen Oposition lieb sein könnte...

Wer weiß, vieleicht kommen sie dann sogar an Punkt wo der eine oder andere sich doch persöhnlich wünschen würde der Putsch hätte funktioniert und Erdogan wäre weg gewesen, auch wen das erstmal wieder stagnierende und kontraproduktive Militärherrschaft bedeutet hätte.
Die Zeit wird es zeigen...



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Kapitalflucht beginnt auch in der Türkei. In ein paar Jahren beginnt dann der Abschwung. Die Blase wird platzen.



Und das wird dann auch der Punkt sein an dem wohl das türkische Volk plötzlich unzufrieden mit Erdogan wird. Ich denke Erdogan weiß auch das der wirtschaftliche Kurs der Türkei nicht über lange so weiter gehen wird. Darum will er ja auch unbedingt sein Präsidialsystem durch kriegen und die Macht auf sich fokusieren.
Vermutlich hofft er dann ohne Putsch nicht mehr absetzbar zu sein und den Putsch gibt es dann nicht mehr, weil bis dahin auch der letzte Putschist durch ihm und der AKP treu ergebene Militärs ausgetauscht wurde...


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Headcrash schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, selten so viel geistigen Dünnpfiff auf einmal gehört


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Ist doch schön wenn man hier auch Leute zum lachen bringen kann!


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Ob ihm wohl bewusst ist, dass er durch das Glorifizieren Atatürks zu einem geistigen Vorgänger Hitlers hält?


----------



## Aegon (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Entweder das, oder mit mit Erdogan zu einer modernen Version Hitlers halten. Da würde ich auch ersteres vorziehen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Also ziehst du es generell vor zu einer irgendwie-gearteten Relation zu Hitler zu halten?


----------



## Iconoclast (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Das war es dann endgültig mit der Demokratie in der Türkei. Ich weiß nicht, moderne Welt und Muslime passt irgendwie nicht. Kann doch nicht sein, dass selbst in einem doch sehr modernen Land wie der Türkei, so ein Schwachsinn so viel Anklang findet. Die Liste der zu entmachtenen Personen war auch zufällig beim Putsch schon in der Schublade.


----------



## Aegon (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Ich würde Atatürk (=Säkularismus) Erdogan (=Gottesstaat)vorziehen. Wenn du beide als Version Hitlers siehst, dann ist das eben so.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Atatürk hat sehr viele Parallelen zu Hitler (Vorstellung eines reinen Volkes und so..) das stimmt schon. Bei Erdogan kann man sich diese Parallelen bestenfalls herbei phantasieren.


----------



## Aegon (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Wenn du das so siehst (trotz "Phantasien" von Parallelen wie z.B. des Lobes für die Praxis der Machtübernahme der NSDAP, Pressezensur, Verfolgung und Unterdrückung politischer Gegner, "Säuberung" von Justiz und Militär und somit faktische Aufhebung der Gewaltenteilung, Betonung des Nationalismus, Verfolgung ethnischer Minderheiten, ein seeeehr günstig gelegener "Putschversuch" ("Reichstagsbrand"), etc ...), kann ich dir leider auch nicht mehr helfen.
Bitte entschuldige mein wirres Phantasieren.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Ich vergebe dir


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Der nächste Putsch versuch wird besser vorbereitet sein und dann ist Erdogan weg vom Fenster.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Und dann bricht in der Türkei ein Bürgerkrieg aus. Ein weiterer Failed State also. Bravo
Wenn man Erdogan loswerden will, dann geht das nur per Wahl!


----------



## floppyexe (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Atatürk hat sehr viele Parallelen zu Hitler


Wobei Atatürk in einer Zeit eine Türkei formte, in der Adolf Hitler nahezu unbekannt war.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Die SED hätte man in der DDR garantiert auch durch Wahlen absetzen können....


----------



## Atent123 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Und dann bricht in der Türkei ein Bürgerkrieg aus. Ein weiterer Failed State also. Bravo
> Wenn man Erdogan loswerden will, dann geht das nur per Wahl!



Ist die Türkei aktuell doch auch schon.
Die Gewaltenteilung ist Quasie abgeschaft und die Presse und Meinungsfreiheit wird unterdrückt.
Nun liegt fast alle Macht im Staat bei einer Person gegen die die Staatsanwaltschaft der Türkei wegen Korruption ermittelte bevor sie kurzerhand von Erdogan mehr oder weniger Aufgelößt wurde.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



floppyexe schrieb:


> Wobei Atatürk in einer Zeit eine Türkei formte, in der Adolf Hitler nahezu unbekannt war.


Deshalb sprach ich auch vom geistigen *Vorgänger*


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Und dann bricht in der Türkei ein Bürgerkrieg aus. Ein weiterer Failed State also. Bravo
> Wenn man Erdogan loswerden will, dann geht das nur per Wahl!



Wahl?
Geht schon nicht mehr, weil Erdogan die Medien kontrolliert und dafür sorgen wird, dass die Leute nur positive Nachrichten von ihm erfahren.
Mit den Medien kannst du sehr gut eine Meinung bilden, die dann von vielen geteilt wird und solange die Wirtschaft auf Pump funktioniert und die Blase noch nicht platzt, wird sich daran auch nichts ändern.
Kann man hier in Deutschland auch gut sehen. Solange es der Mittelschicht verhältnismäßig gut geht, wird Merkel gewählt, egal wie hoch die Staatsschulden am Ende sind. Ändert sich daran mal was -- und das wird passieren -- wird auch hier die Stimmung kippen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die SED hätte man in der DDR garantiert auch durch Wahlen absetzen können....


Die Zeit der Einheitspartei ist in der Türkei schon lange vorbei. Diese dauerte von 1923 bis 1945. Damals war die CHP die einzige zugelassene Partei im Land unter Führung von (oh Wunder) Atatürk und ab 1938 seinem Nachfolger Ismet Inönu.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Die Zeit der Einheitspartei ist in der Türkei schon lange vorbei. Diese dauerte von 1923 bis 1945. Damals war die CHP die einzige zugelassene Partei im Land unter Führung von (oh Wunder) Atatürk und ab 1938 seinem Nachfolger Ismet Inönu.


Auch in der DDR gab es andere Parteien neben der SED. Die hatten nur keine Chance weit zu kommen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Das stimmt, deshalb schrieb ich ja "die Trükei braucht


> endlich mal eine Opposition, die nicht aus Clowns besteht.


"


----------



## Leob12 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Atatürk hat sehr viele Parallelen zu Hitler (Vorstellung eines reinen Volkes und so..) das stimmt schon. Bei Erdogan kann man sich diese Parallelen bestenfalls herbei phantasieren.



Es gibt durchaus Parallelen zu faschistischen Systemen: 
-Politische Gegner werden neutralisiert, unterdrückt und ausgeschaltet 
-Populismus, man mobilisiert die Massen, ist für sie. 
-Klare Hierarchie, einer steht an der Spitze, der ist die starke Führerpersönlichkeit 

Mit den anderen gemeinsamen Merkmalen der faschistischen Systeme muss man noch etwas abwarten oder vorsichtig sein. 
Antidemokratisch ist er nicht, zumindest nicht offen. 
Soweit ich es beurteilen kann, sieht er die Türken auch nicht als "überlegen" an, kann mich aber auch irren. 
Sozialdarwinismus gibts soweit ich das sehe auch nicht. 
System ist männlich und militaristisch, kann man schon eher so sehen. Jetzt muss man eben die Folgen den Putschversuches abwarten. 
Antikapitalistisch und antimarxistisch ist die Türkei auch nicht, zumindest nicht "am Papier" (bitte berichtigen falls es nicht stimmt).


----------



## Laudian (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Richterurteile zu ignorieren bzw. Richter durch eigene Gefolgsleute zu ersetzen ist nicht "offen antidemokratisch" ?

Der Bau seines Palastes wurde z.B. von Richtern untersagt, gebaut hat er ihn trotzdem. Es könne ja nicht sein, dass sein Land von einfachen Richtern ausgebremst wird...


----------



## Rolk (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Und dann bricht in der Türkei ein Bürgerkrieg aus. Ein weiterer Failed State also. Bravo
> Wenn man Erdogan loswerden will, dann geht das nur per Wahl!



Erdogan per Wahl los zu werden kannst du knicken. Momentan fehlt der Wille dazu und in etwas fernerer Zukunft wird einem der Versuch nicht gut bekommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Atatürk hat sehr viele Parallelen zu Hitler (Vorstellung eines reinen Volkes und so..) das stimmt schon. Bei Erdogan kann man sich diese Parallelen bestenfalls herbei phantasieren.


Es ist immer eine Frage des Blickwinkels. Für uns hier, wie die Maden im Speck als Atheisten sitzend, waren natürlich viele uns bekannte Seiten Atatürks symphatischer, aber seine Art und Weise war natürlich auch faschistisch. Der Satz "manchmal heiligt der Zweck die Mittel" ist gefährlich. Mit Erdogans Weg kommen wir nicht so klar, weil uns im Westen die Religion abhanden gekommen ist, um nicht zu sagen widerwärtig ist. Darum ist es schwer zu verstehen, warum Menschen hin zum muslimischen Fundamentailsmus drängen und ihre Demokratie opfern. Aber gut, wenn unsere Werte so entfernt und fremd sind, so gering wertig, dann hat die Türkei mit Erdogan doch das große Los gezogen. 

Glücklich darüber ist hier aber niemand, weil man Verbündete verliert. Aber gut, dann werden Grenzen aufgebaut werden, reale, kulturelle, wirtschaftliche und militärische. Das ist meine Prognose. Die Türkei wird sich isolieren, verachtet in der arabischen Welt, mit Argwohn von Russland aus betrachtet und unsere Sympathien verspielend.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Bleibt noch China übrig, viel Spaß für Herr E. Mit Putin ists ja nichts geworden, dafür war sein Ego halt zu groß. Er will halt gerne auf Augenhöhe reden, das funktioniert vielleicht bei der EU, die etwas von ihm brauchte, aber ganz sicher nicht bei Russland oder China.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Putin und Erdogan haben schon vor einiger Zeit mit einer Versöhnung bzw. erneuter Annäherung begonnen, was wiederum den USA missfällt. Mal sehen wie das ausgeht.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Putin und Erdogan haben schon vor einiger Zeit mit einer Versöhnung bzw. erneuter Annäherung begonnen, was wiederum den USA missfällt. Mal sehen wie das ausgeht.


Wer's glaubt... 
Russland braucht momentan einfach einen Korridor nach Syrien und solange die Türkei NATO-Mitglied ist (die eine Diktatur verspielen könnte) kann Russland diesen auch nur diplomatisch behalten.
Den Russen käme eine destabilisierte und isolierte Türkei also nur gelegen.


----------



## troppa (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist immer eine Frage des Blickwinkels. Für uns hier, wie die Maden im Speck als Atheisten sitzend, waren natürlich viele uns bekannte Seiten Atatürks symphatischer, aber seine Art und Weise war natürlich auch faschistisch. Der Satz "manchmal heiligt der Zweck die Mittel" ist gefährlich. Mit Erdogans Weg kommen wir nicht so klar, weil uns im Westen die Religion abhanden gekommen ist, um nicht zu sagen widerwärtig ist. Darum ist es schwer zu verstehen, warum Menschen hin zum muslimischen Fundamentailsmus drängen und ihre Demokratie opfern. Aber gut, wenn unsere Werte so entfernt und fremd sind, so gering wertig, dann hat die Türkei mit Erdogan doch das große Los gezogen.



Hm, Atatürk war nicht faschistisch aber nationalistisch, ihn mit Hitler zu vergleichen lehne ich entschieden ab. Wenn überhaupt dann ehr mit Lenin. Er hab immerhin den Grundstein für die moderne Türkei gelegt. 

Ich komme mit Herrn E. nicht klar, weil er muslimische Grundwerte vertritt, sondern weil er einen muslimischen Fundamentalismus vertritt. (Gleichstellung der Frau, Aufhebung der Säkularisierung) Falls sich jemand noch erinnern kann, bekam er 1998 lebenslanges Politikverbot für solche Äußerungen, das 2003 durch eine Verfassungsänderung im, durch seine Patei dominierten, Parlament aufgehoben wurde. (Das ist übrigens eine der wenigen Gemeinsamkeiten mit Herrn H.) Dass er sich in unsere Politik einmischen möchte macht ihn für mich nicht gerade sympathischer. (Böhmermann-Affäre, Anerkennung des Genozids an den Armeniern im Bundestag, Herrn E.s Wahlkampf in Deutschland.) Von den Totalausfällen wie Entdeckung Amerikas durch Moslems, Vergleich des Grubenunglücks von Soma mit dem England des 18.ten Jahrhunderts und seine Äußerungen beim Besuch des Papstes in der Türkei will ich jetzt garnicht anfangen. 

Das einzige was ich gut fand, war das er dem Schimon Peres mal bescheit gesagt hat, wenn auch die Art und Weise einfach nicht die richtige war. 

(Off Topic: Jetzt sagt Ihr Oh Gott, wie kann er sowas sagen. Nein, ich habe nichts gegen Israel. Ich finde den Umgang Israels mit den Palästinensern einfach nicht richtig. So wird es dort nie Frieden geben. Außerdem kann ich mit der defacto "Militärregierung" Israels nichts anfangen.)

Dass uns die Religion abhanden gekommen ist, kann ich nicht sagen schließlich gibt es bei uns sone komische Patei, die CDU, genannt wird. Was jetzt da genau die "Christlichen Werte" sind kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen, da ich das aktuelle Pateiprogamm nicht genau genug kenne. Ich weiß aber, dass Menschen eine Art "Fallbackmodus" besitzen, soll heißen im Zweifel kommt man immer auf das zurück, was man kennt bzw. als Kind gelernt hat. Daher ist für die meisten Menschen in muslimischgeprägten Ländern der Islam der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner.


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Solange die Türkei keine Nachbarländer überfällt, etwa um das  "osmanische Reich" zu erweitern/zurückzuerobern, kann sie von mir aus  zurück ins Mittelalter segeln. Was geht mich das an, was die Türken in  ihrem Land treiben? Ich würde es zwar auch bevorzugen, wenn das Land  sich vollkommen westlich ausrichtet, aber das müssen die Türken doch selber  wissen. Und die Entwicklungen in der Türkei sind ja nun auch nicht sooo  überraschend. Sie befindet sich nicht nur geografisch, sondern auch  mental zwischen der islamischen und der westlichen Welt und da ist es  doch eigentlich fast logisch, dass sie da einen Spagat zwischen diesen  beiden Ausrichtungen versucht. Den einzigen Handlungsbedarf sehe ich  evtl. bei der NATO-Mitgliedschaft. Sobald die Türkei von den anderen  NATO-Staaten zu sehr abweicht bzw. nicht mehr den Kriterien eines NATO-Landes genügt, müssen wir sie rauskicken.


----------



## Kiryu (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Das stimmt, deshalb schrieb ich ja "die Trükei braucht
> "



Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass es im jetzigen Zustand der politischen Landschaft der Türkei noch möglich ist eine oppositionelle Politik zu betreiben?

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Leob12 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Kiryu schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass es im jetzigen Zustand der politischen Landschaft der Türkei noch möglich ist eine oppositionelle Politik zu betreiben?
> 
> Mfg
> Kiryu


Klar, ne Scheinopposition, um zumindest den Schein zu wahren.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Möglich ist es, aber dafür müssten v.a. die Altparteien CHP und MHP sich erst einmal personell neu Aufstellen und modernisieren - was längst überfällig ist. Kilicdaroglu und Bahceli haben schon mehrfach bewiesen, dass sie keinerlei Führungsqualität besitzen und noch nicht einmal den Zusammenhalt innerhalb ihrer Parteien wahren können.
Immer mit dem Finger auf Erdogan zu zeigen und zu sagen "er ist der pöse" bringt nichts. So gewinnt man keine Wahlen. Doch für eine grundlegende Neuerung sind die Parteiführungen wohl zu Besessen von ihren Positionen...


----------



## Kiryu (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Ich vermute mal, dass der personelle Bestand der anderen Parteien zur völligen Nebensache verkommt wenn Wahlen in Zukunft beliebig manipuliert werden können, die SED hatte ja auch stets die absolute Mehrheit 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Solange die Türkei keine Nachbarländer überfällt, etwa um das  "osmanische Reich" zu erweitern/zurückzuerobern, kann sie von mir aus  zurück ins Mittelalter segeln. Was geht mich das an, was die Türken in  ihrem Land treiben? Ich würde es zwar auch bevorzugen, wenn das Land  sich vollkommen westlich ausrichtet, aber das müssen die Türken doch selber  wissen. Und die Entwicklungen in der Türkei sind ja nun auch nicht sooo  überraschend. Sie befindet sich nicht nur geografisch, sondern auch  mental zwischen der islamischen und der westlichen Welt und da ist es  doch eigentlich fast logisch, dass sie da einen Spagat zwischen diesen  beiden Ausrichtungen versucht. Den einzigen Handlungsbedarf sehe ich  evtl. bei der NATO-Mitgliedschaft. Sobald die Türkei von den anderen  NATO-Staaten zu sehr abweicht bzw. nicht mehr den Kriterien eines NATO-Landes genügt, müssen wir sie rauskicken.



Problem ist ja, das die türkische Regierung immer noch von der Bundesregierung unterstützt wird. Da müsste man ganz klare Grenzen setzen, wie bei anderen Diktaturen auch.


----------



## orca113 (17. Juli 2016)

*Putsch in der Türkei*

So wie die aktuellen Nachrichten lauten wird aber auch seitens unserer Politiker von Sorge wegen Erdogan und seinem Benehmen gesprochen.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Ich gucke gleich "Anne Will" da wird auch über das Thema gesprochen. Es ist u.a. Cem Özdemir zu Gast.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Problem ist ja, das die türkische Regierung immer noch von der Bundesregierung unterstützt wird. Da müsste man ganz klare Grenzen setzen, wie bei anderen Diktaturen auch.


Die Türkei ist wichtig in der Flüchtlingsfrage, und Mitglied der NATO. Da kann sich niemand hinstellen und beklagen dass der Putsch besser geplant werden sollen...


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Allerdings wird der Diktator das entsprechend nutzen um seine Macht auszubauen. Festnahme von tausenden Richtern und Staatsanwälten, Einführung der Todesstrafe usw.


----------



## Boarder1312 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Genau so ist Hitler auch vorgegangen.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Genau so ist Hitler auch vorgegangen.


Das macht so ziemlich jeder autoritärer Herrscher.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Erdogan hat außerhalb der Türkei eigentlich keine gewichtigen Freunde.
Also um den ganzen Spuck ein Ende zu machen, könnten wir natürlich zusammen mit Russland und dem Iran
alles um die Türkei herum dicht machen. Blockaden an allen Grenzen, kein Handel, keine Touristen. 
Innerhalb eines Jahres wird alles gelaufen sein. Wir sollten uns nicht auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen.
Das ist auch ein Signal an Russland und zwar ein doppeltes.
a) Wir können zusammen arbeiten
b) Wir scherzen nicht
Ich bin dafür, dass Europa hier einen völligen Kurs der Konfrontation fährt.
Schalten wir diesen Islamisten "ante portas" aus.

Zu Atatürk:
Für mich definitiv nicht in einer Reihe mit den Faschisten seiner Zeit,
ich sehe ihn eher in einer Linie mit Leuten wie Napoleon oder auch Bismarck.
Wie sagte er doch mal:
"Es gibt viele Kulturen doch nur eine Zivilisation, die europäische."


----------



## Leob12 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Nein, so viel Gewicht hat die Türkei nicht, nur als Verbündeter ist das Land mehr wert als als Gegner. 
Eine Türkei ohne Amerikaner und EU wäre ein gefundenes Fressen für Russland oder China.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Es ist ja nur auf Zeit und wir müssen dafür mit denen zusammen arbeiten, besonders mit Russland.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Genau so ist Hitler auch vorgegangen.


Wie die Leute immer zwanghaft versuchen Vergleiche zwischen Hitler und Erdogan herbei zu phantasieren...
Das nimmt mittlerweile echt erbärmliche Züge an.

@Sparanus
Die Türkei ist für die NATO das, was die Ukraine für Russland ist: Man kann zwar auch ohne auskommen, aber genauso wie Russland die Ukraine nicht kampflos der NATO überlassen wird, so wird die NATO die Türkei nicht kampflos den Russen oder Chinesen überlassen.


----------



## Leob12 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Und der Türkei sollte eigentlich etwas an Beziehungen zur EU und zu den USA liegen. 
Sowohl Russland als auch China wären nicht so nachsichtig. Putin hat bei China auch schon auf Granit gebissen, und Erdogan bei Putin.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Erdogan wäre jeder Aggression unsererseits schutzlos ausgeliefert.
Nutzen wir das um aufzuräumen.


----------



## Leob12 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Erdogan wäre jeder Aggression unsererseits schutzlos ausgeliefert.
> Nutzen wir das um aufzuräumen.


Ja genau, und morgen kommt der Osterhase.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Welche Mittel hat Erdogan? 
Eine unzuverlässige Armee, damit kann er sich nicht gegen
eine Blockade jeglichen Grenzverkehrs wehren.


----------



## MaxRink (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Wie die Leute immer zwanghaft versuchen Vergleiche zwischen Hitler und Erdogan herbei zu phantasieren...
> Das nimmt mittlerweile echt erbärmliche Züge an.
> 
> @Sparanus
> Die Türkei ist für die NATO das, was die Ukraine für Russland ist: Man kann zwar auch ohne auskommen, aber genauso wie Russland die Ukraine nicht kampflos der NATO überlassen wird, so wird die NATO die Türkei nicht kampflos den Russen oder Chinesen überlassen.



Fürs Topic 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei Hitlervergleiche eigentlich immer gehen, H. bietet schlicht ne gute Palette an vergleichsobjekten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Genau genommen gibts wahrscheinlich kaum ne längere Diskussion ohne Hitler- oder Nazivergleiche. Godwin's law.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Las ich mal vorerst unkomentiert hier stehen, den Link:

Erdogans Rohm-Putsch | Telepolis


----------



## Adi1 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Irgendwie kommt mir die Sache doch etwas gesteuert vor  

Wer putscht denn um die Uhrzeit, mit sowenigen Soldaten?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Las ich mal vorerst unkomentiert hier stehen,


Sehe ich ähnlih, dass genau passiert, was jetzt passiert, habe ich befürchtet. 
Erdogan schützt die Demokratie vor neuen Angriffen dadurch, dass er sie selber beseitigt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt mir die Sache doch etwas gesteuert vor
> 
> Wer putscht denn um die Uhrzeit, mit sowenigen Soldaten?



Alles schon seltsam^^


----------



## Adi1 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Alles schon seltsam^^



Sicher doch 

Ich würde es anders machen, vorausgesetz, einige Leute verstehen etwas davon


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Ich hätte es auch anders gemacht, mit bisschen mehr Manpower


----------



## orca113 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Ich hätte es auch anders gemacht, mit bisschen mehr Manpower



Erstens das und mit einem anständigen Plan in der Schublade was nachdem "Abdanken" von Herren Adi Erdogan passiert. Einem Plan der auch meinen neuen Freunden im Westen gefällt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



orca113 schrieb:


> Erstens das und mit einem anständigen Plan in der Schublade was nachdem "Abdanken" von Herren Adi Erdogan passiert. Einem Plan der auch meinen neuen Freunden im Westen gefällt.



Genau und diese Jungs würden es auch machen


----------



## Laudian (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wer putscht denn um die Uhrzeit, mit sowenigen Soldaten?



Ich vermute mal, dass einige Beteiligte im letzten Moment einen Rückzieher gemacht haben. Die Anzahl Soldaten war ja wirklich lächerlich gering.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Unbekannte haben den stellvertretenden Bürgermeister des Istanbuler Stadtbezirks Sisli, Cemil Candas (Mitglied der Opositionspartei CHP)  in den Kopf geschossen. Er erlag später im Krankenhaus seiner schweren Verletzung.

Quelle: Cemil Candas nach Kopfschuss gestorben: Medien: Vize-Stadtteilburgermeister von Istanbul erschossen - Politik - Abendzeitung Munchen


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Auch schon gehört. Die jagen jetzt Oppositionelle. Wenn das mal keinen Bürgerkrieg gibt.


----------



## MeinerMeinungNach (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Die wundern sich wahrscheinlich immer noch warum die niemand in der EU haben will, die Verhandlungen sollten umgehend eingestellt werden sonst glauben die noch dass sie alles richtig machen, die brauchen einen Weckruf den sie sich auch merken können.


----------



## aloha84 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



MeinerMeinungNach schrieb:


> Die wundern sich wahrscheinlich immer noch warum die niemand in der EU haben will, die Verhandlungen sollten umgehend eingestellt werden sonst glauben die noch dass sie alles richtig machen, die brauchen einen Weckruf den sie sich auch merken können.



Das Problem ist, dass es sehr große Teile der Bevölkerung gibt --> denen der EU-Beitritt völligst egal ist, da "wundert" sich niemand.
Die Türkei ist nicht Istanbul, Ankara und Side.........wir sehen immer nur Bilder von den westlich geprägten Völkergruppen und/oder jungen Leuten z.B.: Studenten denen unserer westlicher Lebensstil sehr nahe ist.
Das ist aber nur die halbe Wahrheit, man braucht sich nur ländlichere Gebiete wie Ost-Anatolien ansehen, wo jeder zweite mit einer Waffe rumrennt, die Männer lange Bärte tragen und die Frauen zwangsverheiratet und drangsaliert werden bis sie Selbstmord begehen.
Wir müssen uns langsam eingestehen, dass die Türkei alles mögliche ist......aber sie ist nicht "westlich" oder "europäisch".
Daher würde ICH, positiv ausgedrückt, die Türkei nicht als nächstes EU-Land sehen, sondern als Tor oder Brücke zum nahen Osten. Davon würde die Türkei wie auch die EU profitieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Wie sind eigentlich die Reaktionen der türkischen Presse auf den Putsch? Ich bin des türkischen leider nicht mächtig. 
Gibt es noch kritische Stimmen gegen die aktuelle Säuberungswelle, oder ist es schon eine reine "Hurra"-Presse für Erdogan?


----------



## hoffgang (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> @Sparanus
> Die Türkei ist für die NATO das, was die Ukraine für Russland ist: Man kann zwar auch ohne auskommen, aber genauso wie Russland die Ukraine nicht kampflos der NATO überlassen wird, so wird die NATO die Türkei nicht kampflos den Russen oder Chinesen überlassen.



Nicht ganz, die Türkei hat Geographisch eine hohe Bedeutung. Dadurch dass die Dardanellen / die Meerenge zwischen Schwarzem Meer und Mittelmeer kontrolliert wird ist die Türkei dort nuneinmal local power Broker. Die NATO wird diesen Einfluss mit Sicherheit nicht einfach aufgeben wollen während Russland sehr gerne hier mehr Einfluss ausüben würde.

Hat man ja in den letzten 150 Jahren gesehen was diese Meerenge alles bewirken kann & wie wichtig sie ist. Selbst aktuelle Konflikte wie die Krim Krise sind indirekt von der Kontrolle dieses Seeweges betroffen. Die NATO kann quasi ungehindert Schiffe ins Schwarze Meer verlegen, Russland kann aber im Zweifel nicht einfach so vom Mittelmeer ins Schwarze Meer & umgekehrt einfahren.


Übrigens find ich deine Sig irgendwie komisch (lustig komisch). Denn beides stimmt irgendwie


----------



## aloha84 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Ich bin des Türkischen ebenfalls nicht mächtig.
Rein spekulativ würde ich sagen, dass man den Putsch und die jetzt folgenden "Säuberungen" trennen muss.
Das der Putsch abgewendet wurde, wird in so gut wie allen Zeitungen als Sieg gewertet werden. (mal für das Volk, mal für Erdogan)
Bei den jetzigen Säuberungen wird es aber ebenfalls nur sehr wenige kritische Stimmen geben, für Kritik ist die Redaktionslandschaft der Türkei vermutlich nicht viel Platz.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Wer kritisch ist, wird vermutlich gleich mit "gesäubert" werden.


----------



## aloha84 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wer kritisch ist, wird vermutlich gleich mit "gesäubert" werden.



Möglich ja.
Obwohl sich noch nicht mal Erdogan dafür die Finger schmutzig machen müsste.
In der jetzigen Situation etwas gegen Erdogan oder gar allgemein gegen die Türkei zu sagen, kommt glaube ich einem "Vogelfrei" gleich.


----------



## Jimiblu (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Erdogan wäre jeder Aggression unsererseits schutzlos ausgeliefert.
> Nutzen wir das um aufzuräumen.


Guck dir unser Militär an und vergleiche mal die reinen Zahlen mit dem türkischen Heer...

Außerdem war Deutschland in den letzten Angriffskriegen am Ende nie erfolgreich (ganz zu schweigen davon, dass es völkerrdchtswidrig ist), daher: fail


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wer kritisch ist, wird vermutlich gleich mit "gesäubert" werden.


Das vermute ich auch, aber ich wollte nicht spekulieren, sondern von Einheimischen ein paar Worte hören. Das ist genauso subjetiv, aber etwas weniger als unser vermuten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wer kritisch ist, wird vermutlich gleich mit "gesäubert" werden.


Jup^^ Da reicht auch nur ein falsches Wort.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Hat man ja in den letzten 150 Jahren gesehen was diese Meerenge alles bewirken kann & wie wichtig sie ist. Selbst aktuelle Konflikte wie die Krim Krise sind indirekt von der Kontrolle dieses Seeweges betroffen. Die NATO kann quasi ungehindert Schiffe ins Schwarze Meer verlegen, Russland kann aber im Zweifel nicht einfach so vom Mittelmeer ins Schwarze Meer & umgekehrt einfahren.



Weswegen für Russland unter anderem auch Syrien / Assad ein wichtiger Partner und Standort für die dortige Marinebasis ist. Würde Russland Assad und somit seine dortige Marinebasis verlieren könnte man die russische Marine im Ernstfall theoretisch im schwarzen Meer komplett einsperren.

Schon deshalb konnte Russland garnicht anders als Assad zu stützen, aber das nur mal am Rande, ist ja hier nicht das eigentliche Thema. 



			
				Jimiblu schrieb:
			
		

> Guck dir unser Militär an und vergleiche mal die reinen Zahlen mit dem türkischen Heer...
> 
> Außerdem war Deutschland in den letzten Angriffskriegen am Ende nie  erfolgreich (ganz zu schweigen davon, dass es völkerrdchtswidrig ist),  daher: fail



Reine Zahlen sind schall und Rauch, rein von der nummerischen Stärke waren sowohl Polen, als auch Frankreich / England dem deutschen Militär zahlenmäßig überlegen, genützt hat es ihnen auch nichts, sowohl Polen, als auch Frankreich wurden geschlagen.
Es geben schlicht wesentlich mehr Faktoren einen Ausschlag darüber ob man einen Krieg gewinnen kann oder nicht (materieller Ausbildung der Armee, gute taktische Führung auf lokaler und strategischer Ebene, wie modern sind die Waffen, wie gut die Kommunikation zwischen Front und Führung, Moral, Zusammenarbeit zwischen den Waffengattungen, wie erfolgreich und effektiv arbeitet der militärische Geheimdienst bei der Informationsbeschaffung und Aufklärung, usw. usf). 

Davon ab kann man nicht pauschal sagen das Deutschland nie Erfolge in Angriffskriegen erzielt hätte, da hat Deutschland sehr wohl einiges vorzuweisen und auch beträchtliche Erfolge erzielt, vollumfänglich jedoch zuletzt im Deutsch / Französischen Krieg von 1870/71. Deutschlands Problem war es zuletzt jeoch das man sich in beiden Weltkriegen mit zuviele Feinden auf einmal angelegt hat. Irgendwann wird dann halt die schiere Masse doch zu erdrückend, egal ob man evt. qualitativ besser aufgestellt ist als der Gegner und über die modernere Technologie verfügt, die kann irgendwann auch nicht mehr personellen Mangel, dürftige Ausbildung und zahlenmäßige Unterlegenheit (alleine an der Ostfront betrug die zahlenmäßige Unterlegenheit ab 1944 1:10) ausgleichen, vor allem dann nicht wen die moderne Technik nicht mehr in ausreichender Menge bereit gestellt werden kann um die Verluste zu kompensieren. Vor allem dann nicht wen man einen Krieg an 5 Fronten zugleich führen muss (Landkrieg im Westen, Osten, Süden, Seekrieg im Atlantik, Luftkrieg über Deutschland). 

Würde man jedes Land gegen das Deutschland im ersten und zweiten Weltkrieg gekämpft hat nur für sich alleine betachten, also ein direktes Duell wäre Deutschland durchaus in der Lage gewesen jeden seiner Gegner militärisch nieder zu ringen.
An dieser Stelle betone ich ausdrücklich, bevor mir hier wieder irgend ein Schlaumeier was negatives in die Aussagen reininterpretieren will das es es sich dabei nur um theoretische Äußerungen zu Chancen und Möglichkeiten handelt und nicht um persöhnliche politische Überzeugungen, oder derer gleichen!

Allerdings würde ein Krieg gegen die Türkei in dieser Situation rein garnichts verbessern, oder ändern, weshalb es keinen Sinn machen würde und ich auch hoffe das es nie zu einem solchen kommen wird...


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Zur Truppenstärke haben sie letztens im Fernsehen gesagt das die Türkei die zweitgrößte Armee innerhalb der Nato hat. Gleich nach den USA.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Jimiblu schrieb:


> Guck dir unser Militär an und vergleiche mal die reinen Zahlen mit dem türkischen Heer...
> 
> Außerdem war Deutschland in den letzten Angriffskriegen am Ende nie erfolgreich (ganz zu schweigen davon, dass es völkerrdchtswidrig ist), daher: fail


Und Nordkorea hat auch eine der größten Armeen der Welt, trotzdem hat sie Ausrüstung aus den 50er Jahren.


----------



## Atent123 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Zur Truppenstärke haben sie letztens im Fernsehen gesagt das die Türkei die zweitgrößte Armee innerhalb der Nato hat. Gleich nach den USA.



Die meiste Ausrüstung des Türkischen Militärs ist Uralt.
Auch mangelt es dem Militär an guten Strategen und Generälen da Erdogan die meisten ersetzt hat.
Der Irak und der Sha von Persien hatten auch gigantische Armeen die aber total nutzlos aus oben genannten gründen waren.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Naja, die Türkei hat z.B. Leopard 2 Panzer. Und die Luftwaffe soviel ich weiß F-16. Ganz so alt ist die Ausrüstung wohl auch nicht.


----------



## Atent123 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, die Türkei hat z.B. Leopard 2 Panzer. Und die Luftwaffe soviel ich weiß F-16. Ganz so alt ist die Ausrüstung wohl auch nicht.



Die Türkei hat ein paar Leopards der Rest sind aber Panzer aus dem Kaltenkrieg.
Die Leopards machen nur 1-2% der Panzerstreitkräft der Türkei aus.


----------



## aloha84 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, die Türkei hat z.B. Leopard 2 Panzer. Und die Luftwaffe soviel ich weiß F-16. Ganz so alt ist die Ausrüstung wohl auch nicht.



So schauts aus.
Mit den Türken würde ich mich militärisch nicht anlegen wollen.

Bei Nordkorea ist es noch ein bisschen anders.....die sind technisch soweit abgehängt, dass man allein den Luftraum innerhalb eines Tages unter Kontrolle hätte.
Am Boden wird es weeeeiiit schwieriger, große Truppenstärke, gut ausgebildet und gedrillt.......und als gemeiner Fußsoldat kann es einem egal sein ob man auf einen M1A2 oder auf einen T55 trifft --> beides wird schmerzhaft.
Sie haben außerdem relativ viele Panzerhaubitzen und große Geschütze......wie gesagt Luftraum kein Problem, Nordkorea am Boden bezwingen und erobern --> nicht so einfach.



Atent123 schrieb:


> Die Türkei hat ein paar Leopards der Rest sind aber Panzer aus dem Kaltenkrieg.
> Die Leopards machen nur 1-2% der Panzerstreitkräft der Türkei aus.



Und was soll an dem Material aus dem kalten Krieg schlecht sein?
Zu keiner Zeit gab es größere Ausgaben in die Entwicklung von Militärischen Fahrzeugen und Waffen.
Man schaue sich mal die Luftwaffe der USA an:
B2 + F117 --> wenige.
F22 --> wenige
F35 --> einstellig?!^^

Der ganze Rest ihrer Luftwaffe und damit mengenmäßig mehr als 90% z.B.: F14, F15, F16, F18 --> alles kalter Krieg.
Deshalb aber nicht schlecht.


Ist aber auch wumpe, ich denke das wir beides nicht erleben werden.
Mit den Türken sollten wir im Dialog bleiben.....und schauen was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



aloha84 schrieb:


> So schauts aus.
> Mit den Türken würde ich mich militärisch nicht anlegen wollen.
> 
> Bei Nordkorea ist es noch ein bisschen anders.....die sind technisch soweit abgehängt, dass man allein den Luftraum innerhalb eines Tages unter Kontrolle hätte.
> ...



Da wäre ich mir an deiner Stelle mal nicht so sicher, wen Nordkorea eines hat dann Raketen und da auch Boden-Luft-Raketen. Grade den Luftraum in Nordkorea unter Kontrolle zu bekommen wäre der wohl schwierigste Teil, weil die Nordkoreaner sind ja nicht dumm, die wissen auch das die Stärke der USA vor allem durch ihre Luftunterstützung zustande kommt. Da ist es bei einem Angriff auf Nordkorea wesentlich einfacher eine Armee am Boden zu schlagen die über kaum mehr als Massen von Artilleriegeschützen und völlig veralteten und an Ersatzteilen mangelnden Panzern und gepanzerten Fahrzeugen verfügt, als einen Luftraum zu erobern der mit einer großen Zahl an Luftabwehrstellungen flächendeckend gesichert ist.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Und was soll an dem Material aus dem kalten Krieg schlecht sein?



Das es, wie alles andere auch, veraltet wen man es nicht modernisiert?



aloha84 schrieb:


> Zu keiner Zeit gab es größere Ausgaben in die Entwicklung von Militärischen Fahrzeugen und Waffen.




Wieviel ausgegeben wird spielt doch nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Bei Technik die, wie im Fall der türkischen M60 Panzer inzwischen auch schon ca. 36 Jahre alt ist spielt es nunmal keine Rolle ob das Entwicklungsbuget damals 1 Mrd. Dollar betragen hat und nach Ende des kalten Krieges nur noch 600 Millionen. 
In 36 Jahren tut sich auch bei geringeren Buget einiges und darum ist ein heutige Panzer halt schlich moderner und somit in der Regel auch einem 36 Jahre alten Panzer überlegen (neue Zusatzpanzerung wie beim Leopard 2, neue Munition, modernere Elektronik, usw).
Die Entwicklung steht halt nicht still und grade westliche Staaten wie die USA, Russland, England, Frankreich und Deutschland investieren viel Geld in die Modernisierung ihrer Waffensysteme um sie weiter zu entwickeln und modern zu halten. Die Türkei investiert hingegen in dieser Hinsicht wesentlich weniger Geld, das meiste Geld flos die letzten Jahre viel mehr in die Anschafung einiger halbwegs neuer Waffen (F-16, Typ 209/1200 U-Boote, K2 Black Panther Panzer, neue Helikopter) Das ist meist wesentlich teurer neue Technik anzuschaffen als alte zu modernisieren, auch der Grund warum die meisten westlichen Staaten lieber vorhandene Technik modernisieren als neue anzuschaffen. Einen Leopard 2a1 auf Niveau eines 2a5 zu modernisieren ist schlicht deutlich günstiger als einen Leopard 3 entwickeln zu lassen und dann auch noch kaufen zu müssen. 



aloha84 schrieb:


> Man schaue sich mal die Luftwaffe der USA an:
> B2 + F117 --> wenige.
> F22 --> wenige
> F35 --> einstellig?!^^
> ...



Das mögen zwar von der Bezeichnung und dem grundlegenden Aussehn noch die gleichen Flugzeuge wie vor 30-40 Jahren sein, aber die sind so umfassend modernisiert worden das sie nur noch wenig mit den Flugzeugen von vor 30 Jahren gemein haben und diesen entsprechend auch überlegen sind. 
Bestes Beispiel dafür dürften die B-52 Bomber der USA sein:

Boeing B-52 – Wikipedia



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ist aber auch wumpe, ich denke das wir beides nicht erleben werden.
> Mit den Türken sollten wir im Dialog bleiben.....und schauen was die Zukunft bringt.



Dialog ist immer besser als Eskalation...


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Ich habe ja auch keinen Angriffskrieg gegen die Türkei gefordert sondern eine Blockade.
Dies ist ohne militärische Kräfte nicht möglich. Vor allem wenn die Türkei die Blockade umgehen will.




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



aloha84 schrieb:


> So schauts aus.
> Mit den Türken würde ich mich militärisch nicht anlegen wollen.


Die Türkei hätte aber keine Verbündeten mehr wenn sie aus der NATO rausgeworfen werden.


----------



## aloha84 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Türkei hätte aber keine Verbündeten mehr wenn sie aus der NATO rausgeworfen werden.



Was denkst du wie schnell sich Erdogan mit Putin versöhnen könnte?


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Beide Staaten bzw. ihre Vorgänger sind seid Jahrhunderten Feinde.
In einem Handelskrieg wäre das aber eh nicht so wichtig.


----------



## aloha84 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

In der Not frisst der Teufel fliegen.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Aber frisst er auch Türken?


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Was denkst du wie schnell sich Erdogan mit Putin versöhnen könnte?



Nicht besonders schnell, momentan schaut Putin ihn ja nicht mal mit einer Arschbacke an.
Was hätte Putin auch von einem Mann wie Erdogan? Erdogan hat in der Vergangenheit oft genug bewiesen das er als militärischer Verbündeter zimlich unzuverlässig sein kann (z.B. Abschuss eines russischen Flugzeugs) und ist politisch viel zu unberechenbar. Er wäre damit als Verbündeter eine viel zu große Belastung und würde, außer evt. einen sicheren Zugang vom schwarzen Meer ins Mittelmeer für Russland keine lohnenswerten strategischen Vorteile bringen (worauf Russland auch nicht angewiesen wäre solange es Assad weiter als seinen Verbündeten in Syrien hat) und auch wirtschaftlich ist die Türkei für künftige russische Interessen ehr uninteressant, sonst hätte Putin wohl schon längst die gegen die Türkei verhängten Sanktionen gelockert / beendet. Viel mehr orientiert Russland sich ja schon seit einigen Jahren verstärkt Richtung Osten (besonders China, aber auch Indien), sowohl was die militärische Zusammenarbeit anbelangt, als auch was die wirtschaftliche Ausrichtung und Erschließung von Märkten angeht:

Russland und China halten gemeinsames Militärmanöver ab: Russland und China halten Manover im Mittelmeer ab - SPIEGEL ONLINE
strategische Annäherung zwischen Russland und China: Militarbundnis: China und Russland nahern sich strategisch an - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Russland will auf chinesischen Agrarmarkt: Russland will auf dem chinesischen Agrarmarkt expandieren - Агродиалог 
Russland und China wollen Partnerschaft vertiefen: http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....fen.0c0023a9-cbac-4cc9-bd0e-0bde2db014e1.html

Also nein, würde Erdogan einen offenen Bruch mit dem Westen vollziehen und aus der NATO fliegen, er würde wohl nicht bei Putin unterkommen, er würde sich in so einem Fall nur selbst und mit ihm die Türkei wirtschaftlich und militärisch völlig isolieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Schon deshalb konnte Russland garnicht anders als Assad zu stützen, aber das nur mal am Rande, ist ja hier nicht das eigentliche Thema. ..


Nein, das ist ein sehr wichtiger Aspekt, weil man jedes politische Ereignis immer im Gesamtkontext sehen muss. Warum ist die Türkei in der Nato und warum macht Uncle Sam Druck, sie in die EU aufzunehmen? Eben, um den bööösen Russen zu schwächen. Die Russen werden trotz aller eindeutigen Verträge von 1990 an allen Fronten betrogen, geht es um Natoerweiterung, EU-Erweiterung etc. Dazu passt " wir nehmen ihnen die Krim weg und die Mittelmeerbasen. Die USA haben immer noch Angst vor den  U-Booten.  Alle Raketenbasen sind bekannt und der Schutzschirm gegen Interkontinentelraketen mit bekanntem Startpunkt ist möglich. Von irgendwelchen dummen U-Booten,  die 500km vor der US-Küste schwimmen, wird das viel schwerer.

Erdogan entfrnt ich vom Westen, darum ist es durchaus eine Option, dass die US durchaus ihre Finger mit im Spiel beim Putsch hatten. Rein Hypothetisch, weil sie sowa sja neimals machen würden, niemals---


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Was denkst du wie schnell sich Erdogan mit Putin versöhnen könnte?


Was denkst du wie schnell Russland dann militärisch zuschlagen könnte ?
Sie unterstützen nicht ohne Grund die Kurden. Und der Westen würde dann auch einfach wegschauen, wenn sich die Türkei isoliert.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Erdogan entfrnt ich vom Westen, darum ist es durchaus eine Option, dass die US durchaus ihre Finger mit im Spiel beim Putsch hatten. Rein Hypothetisch, weil sie sowa sja neimals machen würden, niemals---


Dann haben sie aber schlechte Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Bei Nordkorea ist es noch ein bisschen anders.....die sind technisch soweit abgehängt, dass man allein den Luftraum innerhalb eines Tages unter Kontrolle hätte.
> Am Boden wird es weeeeiiit schwieriger, große Truppenstärke, gut ausgebildet und gedrillt.......und als gemeiner Fußsoldat kann es einem egal sein ob man auf einen M1A2 oder auf einen T55 trifft --> beides wird schmerzhaft.
> Sie haben außerdem relativ viele Panzerhaubitzen und große Geschütze......wie gesagt Luftraum kein Problem, Nordkorea am Boden bezwingen und erobern --> nicht so einfach.


Gut ausgebildet? Ich bin mir sicher die Franzosen waren in den Weltkriegen auch gut ausgebildet, allerdings kommt es darauf an, was man ausbildet. Heute gibts Bewegungskrieg, keinen Stellungskrieg mehr, Waffengattungen werden verbunden und agieren zusammen. 
Was die Nordkoreaner ganz sicher haben: Die Einstellung. Ergeben werden die sich nicht und bis zum letzten kämpfen. Aber sonst? 
Große Truppestärke bedeutet nichts, rein gar nichts. 
Die Iraker hatten auch eine große Armee, am Papier. Schalte die Führungsetage aus, und sie ist kopflos. Schalte die Transportstrecken aus, und sie ist nicht mehr mobil. China hat auch eine riesige Armee, aber was nützt sie dir wenn sie unbeweglich ist? Nichts. 

Ein Gemeiner Fußsoldat ist bei den Amis aber in der Regel nicht alleine unterwegs. Und es dauert vermutlich auch nicht lange, bis man Luftunterstützung oder Feuerunterstützung bekommt. Und diejenigen, die ausschließlich zu Fuß unterwegs sind, sind Spezialeinheiten. Und die klären meist auf, bleiben verdeck und melden den Panzer, und der wird dann ausgeschaltet, oder am Leben gelassen weil es nur ein M55 ist. 

Warum glaubst du haben die Amerikaner so viele Flugzeugträger? Einerseits um mobil zu sein, andererseits um den Luftraum sichern zu können. Wäre das so sinnlos, würden sie es nicht machen. Warum ging der Kampf im Irak so glatt? Weil die Lufthoheit sehr schnell hergestellt war. Nicht nur deswegen, ja, aber es war ein wichtiger Teil. Auch Israel hat auf diese Weise ziemlich beeindruckende Erfolge erzielt. Hat man erstmal die Lufthoheit, geht vieles weit einfacher. 





aloha84 schrieb:


> Und was soll an dem Material aus dem kalten Krieg schlecht sein?
> Zu keiner Zeit gab es größere Ausgaben in die Entwicklung von Militärischen Fahrzeugen und Waffen.
> Man schaue sich mal die Luftwaffe der USA an:
> B2 + F117 --> wenige.
> ...


Material vom Kalten Krieg ist gut, gut fürs Museum. 
Es kommt auf die Ausstattung an, auf die Bewaffnung, auf die Panzerung. Ausrüstung aus dem Kalten Krieg muss instand gehalten werden, das kostet, und ist eben oft nicht der Fall dass man diese Kosten decken möchte. 
Amerikanische Panzer haben die alten und schlecht ausgerüsteten russischen Panzer im Irak auch zum Frühstück verspeist. Außerdem agiert man ja immer mit Luftunterstützung. 
Die Amerikaner haben vermutlich das beste Heer, was Modernität und Mobilität betrifft. Vielleicht kommt da Israel noch heran. 
Außerdem haben die Amerikaner Kampferfahrung, und, was ganz wichtig ist, die Amerikaner kämpfen niemals auf eigenem Boden. Auch das ist ein unschätzbarer Vorteil. 
Warum wurde damals so viel ausgegeben? Einerseits weil es ständig irgendwelche Stellvertreterkriege gab, sowas kostet, und weil man sich gegenseitig gepusht hat. Aber das heißt relativ wenig. 
Russland hat damals auch viel ausgegeben, und selbst heute ist die Armee noch in vielen Teilen schlecht ausgerüstet und hat altes Gerät. Erst langsam bekommt auch der gemeine Soldat etwas vom Kuchen ab.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Erdogan entfrnt ich vom Westen, darum ist es durchaus eine Option, dass die US durchaus ihre Finger mit im Spiel beim Putsch hatten. Rein Hypothetisch, weil sie sowa sja neimals machen würden, niemals---



Wenn die Amerikaner einen Putsch verursachen, dann gelingt er auch, wie das Beispiel Chile 1973 gezeigt hat -- interessant auch, dass der am 11. September war.
Das, was in der Türkei abgelaufen ist, war amateurhaft und dilettantisch. Wenn du einen Putsch machst, dann musst du die Regierung unter Kontrolle kriegen und Widerstand sofort beseitigen. Passierte aber nicht.


----------



## Duvar (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Könnt ja mal dieses Video anschauen bzgl der Waffen, Erdogan meinte noch vor paar Tagen.
Auch ein Flugzeugträger wird gebaut Erster Flugzeugtrager der Turkei bis 2021 einsatzfahig - eurasianews
Also da wird schon verstärkt modernisiert und aufgerüstet, die ganzen F16 etc wurden erst vor kurzem auf neuesten Stand gebracht soweit ich weiß.
Der Name Aselsan/Roketsan fällt auch oft, könnt ja mal googlen wenn es euch interessiert.
Türkiye’nin Askeri Gücü - Ülkelerin Askeri Gücü
Soweit ich es mitbekommen hab, wird gezielt auf Eigenproduktion umgeschwenkt, sihe ATAK Helikopter oder zB Altay Panzer.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Interessant, dass eine bekannte Userin nun mit VTs um die Ecke kommt...

Wie dem auch sei, die Türkei hätte selbst mit Russland keine Chance gegen einen Handeslkrieg des Westens,
schicken wir die Türken für ihre Verbrechen in die Pleite. Wir isolieren sie international in jeder Hinsicht, dann ist der Spuk
innerhalb von 5 Jahren vorbei.
Wenn Erdogan meint sich mit Krieg aus so einer Isolation zu lösen (wen sollte er da angreifen?), können wir ihn auch militärisch aus dem Weg räumen.
600k Soldaten einer unzuverlässigen Armee sind kein Ding für die Armeen des Westens.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Wie die Leute immer zwanghaft versuchen Vergleiche zwischen Hitler und Erdogan herbei zu phantasieren...
> Das nimmt mittlerweile echt erbärmliche Züge an.



Das hat Erdogan ja selbst getan. Er hat Anfang des Jahres gesagt, das er gerne ein Staat nach dem Vorbild des 3. Reiches hätte. Turkei: Recep Tayyip Erdogan nennt Hitler-Deutschland als Beispiel fur Prasidialsystem - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Was nach dem inszenierten Putsch jetzt abläuft erinnert viel an die Pogrome 33. Alle Leute die ihm nicht passen werden entlassen oder verhaftet. Hinrichten würde er ja jetzt auch ganz gerne wieder. 
Das der Putsch inszeniert war, erschließt sich ja schon dadurch, das dabei zum einen Erdogan nicht im Land war als auch, das die Machtzentralen, wie z.B. das AKP-Büro nicht besetzt wurden. Den Soldaten auf der Brücke in Istanbul wurde gesagt, das wäre eine Übung, und als Soldat werden eben Befehle ausgeführt, egal woher die kommen.  



> Die beteiligten Soldaten wurden offenbar zum Teil unter falschen Angaben zu dem Einsatz befohlen. Man habe ihnen gesagt, es sei eine Übung, berichteten mehrere.



Turkisches Militar: Wer waren die Putschisten? | ZEIT ONLINE


Es müssen für die tausenden Festnahmen also schon vorher Listen existiert haben, das wäre sonst nicht in so kurzer Zeit nicht möglich gewesen. Wobei das ja auch der Aussage der Regierung widerspricht es wären nur wenige Putschisten wesen. 

Auch die Entlassungen im Bildungs und Justizsystem haben mit Demokratie nichts mehr zutun. 




Leob12 schrieb:


> und, was ganz wichtig ist, die Amerikaner kämpfen niemals auf eigenem Boden. Auch das ist ein unschätzbarer Vorteil.



Aber auch eine Option, die man nur als Angreifer hat.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Könnt ja mal dieses Video anschauen bzgl der Waffen, Erdogan meinte noch vor paar Tagen.
> Auch ein Flugzeugträger wird gebaut Erster Flugzeugtrager der Turkei bis 2021 einsatzfahig - eurasianews
> Also da wird schon verstärkt modernisiert und aufgerüstet, die ganzen F16 etc wurden erst vor kurzem auf neuesten Stand gebracht soweit ich weiß.
> Der Name Aselsan/Roketsan fällt auch oft, könnt ja mal googlen wenn es euch interessiert.
> ...


Was nützen Flugzeugträger wenn die Gewässer gesperrt werden ?


----------



## Junkrat (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das hat Erdogan ja selbst getan. Er hat Anfang des Jahres gesagt, das er gerne ein Staat nach dem Vorbild des 3. Reiches hätte. Turkei: Recep Tayyip Erdogan nennt Hitler-Deutschland als Beispiel fur Prasidialsystem - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Turkisches Militar: Wer waren die Putschisten? | ZEIT ONLINE
> .



Spiegel und Zeit gehören zur Springer Presse, Zielgerichtete = Desinformation / Propaganda Verbreitung, noch Fragen ? (Ist seit mehreren Jahrzehnten Bekannt.)

Es wundert nur, warum es bei dir nicht angekommen ist. (Noch Jung ?) (Schaue einmal nach den ganzen Verpflechtungen - Dann weist Du wie der Hase Rennt ! - Suchmaschienen.)

Hast Du nichts Seriöseres wie z.B. In der Türkei Lebende Menschen mit denen Du Kommunizieren kannst und erfährst so besser aus dem Realife ? Nicht ?

Ich schon. Die Realität ist anders.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Junkrat schrieb:


> Spiegel und Zeit gehören zur Springer Presse, Zielgerichtete = Desinformation / Propaganda Verbreitung, noch Fragen ? (Ist seit mehreren Jahrzehnten Bekannt.)
> 
> Es wundert nur, warum es bei dir nicht angekommen ist. (Noch Jung ?) (Schaue einmal nach den ganzen Verpflechtungen - Dann weist Du wie der Hase Rennt ! - Suchmaschienen.)
> 
> ...


Spiegel und Zeit gehören zum Springer Verlag ? Alles Klar....


----------



## Junkrat (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

@ Computer sagt Nein,



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Spiegel und Zeit gehören zum Springer Verlag ? Alles Klar....



Würdest Du dir die Mühe machen, einmal "RICHTIG" nachzurecherchieren, dann würdest Du feststellen, das dem so ist !

Zu Faul um zu Recherchieren ? (Bedenke die Verpflechtungen dabei !)


----------



## Captn (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Junkrat schrieb:


> Spiegel und Zeit gehören zur Springer Presse



So, und das suchst du mir hier jetzt raus:
Axel Springer SE – Wikipedia

Außerdem ist es egal, welches deutsche Medium du zu Rate ziehst. Die Berichterstattung ist im Falle Erdogan sehr einheitlich, was auch nicht verwundert. Seine Vorgehensweise erinnert doch ziemlich stark an den Aufstieg Hitlers. Nur dürfte sich bald keiner mehr finden, den er wegsperren oder des Amtes entheben könnte.

Selbst wenn man diesen Vergleich weglässt, rückt ihn das außenpolitisch in kein besseres Licht....


----------



## hoffgang (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Junkrat schrieb:


> Spiegel und Zeit gehören zur Springer Presse, Zielgerichtete = Desinformation / Propaganda Verbreitung, noch Fragen ? (Ist seit mehreren Jahrzehnten Bekannt.)
> Es wundert nur, warum es bei dir nicht angekommen ist. (Noch Jung ?) (Schaue einmal nach den ganzen Verpflechtungen - Dann weist Du wie der Hase Rennt ! - Suchmaschienen.)
> 
> Hast Du nichts Seriöseres wie z.B. In der Türkei Lebende Menschen mit denen Du Kommunizieren kannst und erfährst so besser aus dem Realife ? Nicht ?
> Ich schon. Die Realität ist anders.



Achja? Wie ist denn die Realität?
Waren das wirklich Putschisten die dort im Leopard 2 auf der Brücke standen? Frag doch mal die (netten) Menschen in der Türkei welche Rolle die Soldaten dort wirklich gespielt haben. Also wenn du zum Fragen kommst und man nicht grade damit beschäftigt ist wehrlose Menschen nieder zu prügeln.

Es ist sehr einfach sich vorzustellen wie Soldaten befohlen wird eine Brücke zu Übungszwecken zu sperren & anschließend lässt man sie auf dem Posten "verhungern". Nur mal so, ein Panzerbataillon in NATO Gliederung hat 44 Kampfpanzer. Wir sehen beim Putsch ganz unterschiedliches Material, Leopard 1, Leopard 2, diverse Schützenpaanzer, M48, aber nie in Einheitsstärke. Putscht da jetzt pro Einheit immer nur 1-4 Fahrzeugbesatzungen?
Die Luftwaffe ist wohl teilweise in den Putsch verwickelt (Bombenangriff auf das Parlament), schafft es auch genau dann den Ferienort von Erdogan zu bombardieren nachdem dieser abgereist ist. Trotzdem kann dieser einfach unbehelligt durch die Türkei fliegen. 
Sind das einfach nur schlechte Putschisten oder ist es eine Inszenierung?
Nur, das wird dir auch niemand in der Türkei so einfach beantworten können. Entweder sagt er dir, die Soldaten waren Putschisten, damit sind wir kein Stück weiter, denn damit vertritt er (leider) einfach nur die derzeit propagierte Meinung, oder er käme aus dem Kreis der Verschwörer und wüsste genau was passiert ist. Sagen wir mal, das eintreten dieses Falles ist unwahrscheinlich. Will sagen, du kannst gerne die Menschen dort fragen, Antworten wirst du trotzdem nur aus einer sehr sehr begrenzten Perspektive bekommen.
Da steht ein Panzer auf der Brücke. Ja. Warum und mit welcher Absicht er dort hinbefohlen wurde und welche Befehle die Besatzung bekommen hat, dass werden dir die Türken auch nicht sagen können. Die Besatzung selbst möglicherweise, aber ob man dieser Glauben schenkt?

Wenn es ein echter, ernst gemeinter Putsch einer Gruppe von Offizieren gewesen sein sollte, dann mit der schlechteste in der Geschichte der gewaltsamen Umstürze. Man hats geschafft das Parlament (nachts) zu bombardieren, was sich wunderbar als symbolischen Angriff auf die Demokratie werten lässt, aber absolut keinen Effekt auf die Machtverhältnisse im Land hat.
Betrachtet man das ganze andersherum: Die Armee und die AKP haben nicht wirklich das beste Verhältnis. Die Armee soll im türkischen Staat darauf achten dass Laizismus bestehen bleibt, die AKP verfolgt das entgegengesetzte Ziel. Ist ja nicht so dass dieses Verhältnis in der Vergangenheit nicht schon zu Streit geführt hätte, Vorwürfe gegenüber Offizieren sie planten einen Umsturz, Austausch der Armeeführung (mehrfach). Und jetzt, mit dieser Aktion, bekommt die AKP mit einem Mal alle Legitimation welche sie immer schon haben wollte, verhaftet aber nicht nur Armeeangehörige, sondern entlässt Lehrer & Richter.

Ich mag keine Verschwörungstheorien. Die Masse davon ist an den Haaren herbeigezogen und vollkommener Blödsinn.
Aber die Sache stinkt. Von vorne bis hinten.


----------



## orca113 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



> Nur mal so, ein Panzerbataillon in NATO Gliederung hat 44 Kampfpanzer. Wir sehen beim Putsch ganz unterschiedliches Material, Leopard 1, Leopard 2, diverse Schützenpaanzer, M48, aber nie in Einheitsstärke. Putscht da jetzt pro Einheit immer nur 1-4 Fahrzeugbesatzungen?



Das ist nur eine der vielen Dinge die an dem Putsch nach Inszenierung riechen... Der "Putsch" ist inszeniert und wird instrumentalisiert damit der "Irre" seinen Machthunger weiter stillen kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Könnt ja mal dieses Video anschauen bzgl der Waffen, Erdogan meinte noch vor paar Tagen.
> Auch ein Flugzeugträger wird gebaut Erster Flugzeugtrager der Turkei bis 2021 einsatzfahig - eurasianews
> Also da wird schon verstärkt modernisiert und aufgerüstet, die ganzen F16 etc wurden erst vor kurzem auf neuesten Stand gebracht soweit ich weiß.
> Der Name Aselsan/Roketsan fällt auch oft, könnt ja mal googlen wenn es euch interessiert.
> ...



Soweit das man eigene Entwicklungen baut ist man in der Türkei weitestgehend noch nicht, der ATAK Helikopter war ein Gemeinschaftsprojekt und der Altay ist ein Lizenznachbau, mit einigen vergleichsweise geringen Abänderungen, des Südkoreanischen K2 Black Panther.
Wie gesagt, soweit mit komplett eigens entwickelter Technologie Rüstungsprojekte wie Panzer, Flugzeuge, oder Hubschrauber zu bauen ist die türkische Rüstungsindustrie noch lange nicht. 
Aber das ist wohl das Ziel worauf man zweifelsohne hinstrebt und jeder sollte sich mal fragen wozu man so massiv in diese Richtung will und was ein Land wie die Türkei mit einem Flugzeugträger vor hat. Flugzeugträger braucht man nicht um sich zu verteidigen, dafür sind sie nicht gemacht und nicht besonders tauglich. Flugzeugträger baut man wen man global offensiv agieren will. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es müssen für die tausenden Festnahmen also schon vorher Listen existiert haben, das wäre sonst nicht in so kurzer Zeit nicht möglich gewesen. Wobei das ja auch der Aussage der Regierung widerspricht es wären nur wenige Putschisten wesen.



Ja, inzwischen wurden über 15000 Personen festgenommen oder entlassen, sowas bekommt man nicht in ein paar Tagen umgesetzt wen man nicht schon vorher genau festgelegt hat wer auf der Abschussliste steht. Etwas was dafür spricht das da ein absolut abgekatertes Spiel läuft...

Allerdings sagt die Regierung nicht es wären alles Putschisten und selbst wen man 6000 Soldaten festgenommen hätte, so wären das noch wenige im Vergleich zur Gesamtgröße des Militärs, oder was verstehst du unter wenigen? 10, 300? Mit sowenigen kannst du keinen Putsch erfolgreich umsetzen.
Wie dem auch sei, trotzdem merkt man sehr deutlich das Erdogan den Putsch als Legitimation nutzt um jetzt jeder der ihm noch im Weg steht zu beseitigen... 



Junkrat schrieb:


> Spiegel und Zeit gehören zur Springer Presse, Zielgerichtete = Desinformation / Propaganda Verbreitung, noch Fragen ? (Ist seit mehreren Jahrzehnten Bekannt.)




Mehr ist zu seiner Aussage nicht zu sagen...



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn es ein echter, ernst gemeinter Putsch einer Gruppe von Offizieren gewesen sein sollte, dann mit der schlechteste in der Geschichte der gewaltsamen Umstürze.



Der Putsch gegen Hitler 1944 war wesentlich deletantischer und schlechter umgesetzt und das obwohl man da bereits seit 1938 in diese Richtung arbeitete.


----------



## hoffgang (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Putsch gegen Hitler 1944 war wesentlich deletantischer und schlechter umgesetzt und das obwohl man da bereits seit 1938 in diese Richtung arbeitete.



Der Putsch 44 ist nur am Umstand gescheitert dass Hitler das Attentat überlebt hat und dieser Umstand den Verschwöreren nicht bekannt war. Zumindest hat man dort versucht die Staatsführung ERST zu neutralisieren (man muss beim Putsch ja nicht gleich jeden umlegen, aber wie wärs mit Festnehmen...) und DANN militärisch zu agieren.

In der Türkei hat man ERST Panzer auffahren lassen und sich Stunden später damit beschäftigt wo denn eigentlich die Staatsführung rumdümpelt. In der Zwischenzeit hat man auf leere Gebäude geschossen. Ich kann mich irren, aber da hat jemand die Prioritäten leicht falsch gelegt...


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Junkrat schrieb:


> Spiegel und Zeit gehören zur Springer Presse, Zielgerichtete = Desinformation / Propaganda Verbreitung, noch Fragen ? (Ist seit mehreren Jahrzehnten Bekannt.)



Das ließt man aber auch in Tageszeitungen, sind nur nicht alle online: Turkei: Erdogan verwirrt mit Hitler-Vergleich - Politik - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Die Türkei verbietet Akademikern die Ausreise. Das berichtet der  Nachrichtensender "NTV" unter Berufung auf die türkische  Nachrichtenagentur "Anadolu". Demnach weist die türkische Regierung die  Universitäten des Landes an, Auslandsreisen ihrer Mitarbeiter bis auf  weiteres zu stoppen. Zudem sollen Wissenschaftler, die zur Zeit im  Ausland seien, zurückgerufen werden.

Quelle: Turkei verbietet Akademikern die Ausreise



hoffgang schrieb:


> Der Putsch 44 ist nur am Umstand gescheitert  dass Hitler das Attentat überlebt hat und dieser Umstand den  Verschwöreren nicht bekannt war. Zumindest hat man dort versucht die  Staatsführung ERST zu neutralisieren (man muss beim Putsch ja nicht  gleich jeden umlegen, aber wie wärs mit Festnehmen...) und DANN  militärisch zu agieren.
> 
> In der Türkei hat man ERST Panzer auffahren lassen und sich Stunden  später damit beschäftigt wo denn eigentlich die Staatsführung  rumdümpelt. In der Zwischenzeit hat man auf leere Gebäude geschossen.  Ich kann mich irren, aber da hat jemand die Prioritäten leicht falsch  gelegt...




Das ändert aber nichts daran das der Putsch gegen Hitler trotzdem stümperhaft durchgeführt wurde. Das fängt schon dabei an das man statt der geplannten 2 Bomben nur eine verwendete und Hitler so überlebte, ging weiter das man niemanden im HQ hatte der zeitnah hätte feststellen können ob der Anschlag gegen Hitler erfolgreich war um bei einem scheitern noch abbrechen zu können, setze sich fort das man keinen ausreichenden Rückhalt im Militär hatte und es nicht bedacht hat die allgemeine Kommunikation lahm zu legen.
Da rettete es den Putsch auch nicht mehr das man Versucht hat die Führung zu liquidieren. 

Der Rest war deshalb trotzdem, wie gesagt, absolut dilettantisch geplant und umgesetzt.


----------



## hoffgang (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das ändert aber nichts daran das der Putsch gegen Hitler trotzdem stümperhaft durchgeführt wurde. Das fängt schon dabei an das man statt der geplannten 2 Bomben nur eine verwendete und Hitler so überlebte, ging weiter das man niemanden im HQ hatte der zeitnah hätte feststellen können ob der Anschlag gegen Hitler erfolgreich war um bei einem scheitern noch abbrechen zu können, setze sich fort das man keinen ausreichenden Rückhalt im Militär hatte und es nicht bedacht hat die allgemeine Kommunikation lahm zu legen.
> Da rettete es den Putsch auch nicht mehr das man Versucht hat die Führung zu liquidieren.
> 
> Der Rest war deshalb trotzdem, wie gesagt, absolut dilettantisch geplant und umgesetzt.



Ich finde das ist zu hart geurteilt.
Wie in der Geschichte üblich spielt der Zufall eine Rolle. Die Bombe hätte vermutlich ausgereicht, wäre die Lagebesprechung im Bunker und nicht in der Baracke abgehalten worden. Außerdem, unzuverlässige Sprengsätze & Hitler haben zum Zeitpunkt des 20  Juli ja schon fast Tradition. Schwierig zu diskutieren ob hier Versagen oder Pech den Ausschlag gegeben haben. Der fehlende Rückhalt im Militär ist ein Umstand den man nicht hätte ändern können. Wenn die Verschwörer von 44 darauf gewartet hätten mehr Rückhalt zu bekommen wäre es möglicherweise nie zu dem Versuch gekommen.

Der Plan war an sich nicht schlecht und mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln auch ganz ordentlich. 
KISS - Keep it simple, stupid. Der Kernfehler war in meinen Augen das Überleben Hitlers & dass dieser Umstand den Verschwörern nicht bekannt war. 
Stirbt Hitler wird die Armee sich auf eine Seite schlagen & Himmler hatte imho nicht genügend Macht um die Wehrmacht im Zaum zu halten, den Krieg fortzuführen UND alleine zu herrschen. Klar kann man nie wissen, aber entbindet man die Wehrmacht von Ihrem Eid stehen die Chancen nicht schlecht dass die Machtübernahme gelingt.

Man muss auch bedenken wann das ganze stattgefunden hat, über welche Strecken und mit wievielen Akteuren.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Was nützen Flugzeugträger wenn die Gewässer gesperrt werden ?



Seit wann interessieren sich die Amerikaner für gesperrte Gewässer? 
Genauso wenig interessieren sich die Amerikaner für Lufträume.
Die fragen nach, ob sie den Luftraum durchqueren können. Die meisten sagen ja.
Sagt einer nein, fliegen sie trotzdem durch den Luftraum. 

Aber die Amerikaner haben meines Erachtens kein Interesse, dass Erdogan zum Großmufti aufsteigt.
Ich kann mir inzwischen immer mehr vorstellen, dass der "Putsch" von so langer Hand geplant war, dass Edogan Memos darüber bekommen hat, wann was wie ablaufen wird.
Daher hatte er auch schon seine Liste fertig, mit Leuten die verhaftet und entlassen werden.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann mir inzwischen immer mehr vorstellen, dass der "Putsch" von so langer Hand geplant war, dass Edogan Memos darüber bekommen hat, wann was wie ablaufen wird.
> Daher hatte er auch schon seine Liste fertig, mit Leuten die verhaftet und entlassen werden.



So schauts nähmlich aus, sonst würde es nicht alles so schnell gehen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Seit wann interessieren sich die Amerikaner für gesperrte Gewässer?


Ich meinte ja auch die Türkei. 

Ich denke der nächste Putsch wird besser geplant sein.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja auch die Türkei.
> 
> Ich denke der nächste Putsch wird besser geplant sein.



Wenn es überhaupt noch einen geben wird^^


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja auch die Türkei.
> 
> Ich denke der nächste Putsch wird besser geplant sein.



Da der Putsch ja nur inszeniert war, lief doch alles nach Plan.


----------



## orca113 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Jetzt habe ich gelesen das Akademiker (Wissenschaftler und Hochschulmitarbeiter usw..) nicht mehr ausreisen dürfen und die die im Ausland sind müssen zurück in die Türkei. Turkei verhangt Ausreiseverbot fur Wissenschaftler Es sollen Verbindungen zu Erdogans Widersacher geprüft werden.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Jup, jetzt heißt es für den kleinen Erdowahn wirklich, wer nicht für dich ist, ist gegen dich. 
Akademiker durfen die Turkei nicht verlassen << DiePresse.com
Alles was ihm nicht passt wird ab sofort mundtot gemacht, unter Strafe gestellt und schon auf Verdacht hin festgenommen. Und während ich dies schreibe muss ich mir immer vergegenwärtigen, dass es sich nicht um Nordkorea, China oder Weißrussland handelt, sondern um die Türkei.

Ich bin gespannt, ob etwas aus den AKP-Mails hervorgeht.


----------



## Aegon (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Erdolf kann machen, was er will und die westlichen Politiker schauen dabei zu. Einfach nur noch peinlich.


----------



## orca113 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Die nächste Diktatur gar nicht mal weit weg. Es wird noch interessant...



> Erdolf kann machen, was er will und die westlichen Politiker schauen dabei zu. Einfach nur noch peinlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die schauen schon seit längerem einfach nur zu. Aktuell schauen die sich einiges einfach nur an und sprechen Angehörigen von Opfern und verletzten überlebenden Beileid aus. Manche kritisieren auch die Polizei...

Sorry für offtopic


----------



## Boarder1312 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Als nächstes werden die Flüchtlinge Richtung EU marschieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da der Putsch ja nur inszeniert war, lief doch alles nach Plan.


Ich kann mir inzwischen, wenn man sich das lächerliche Debakel anschaut, vorstellen, 
dass Erdogan mit vertrauenswürdigen höheren Offizieren andere aufgestachelt hat
 und diese armen Wesen haben die Flinte nicht gerochen und sind in die Falle gelaufen.

Es kann aber auch wirklich ganz knapp gewesen sein. Erdolf saß im Flugzeug und Kampf-
jet waren auf Abfangkurs. Warum sie nicht geschossen haben, werden wir nie heraus 
bekommen, geschickt hatte sie der mutmassliche Kopf des Putsches Akin Öztürk, ehemals
Luftwaffenchef.


----------



## azzih (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Als nächstes werden die Flüchtlinge Richtung EU marschieren.



Nö. Das ist ja das schöne Druckmittel, was die EU Politiker grade daran hindert Erdogan explizit zu kritisieren. Erdogan wird den Teufel tun das erstmal aufzugeben. Und da quasi alle Regierungsvertreter der EU Staaten nichts mehr fürchten als neue Flüchtlingsströme, halten alle brav die Klappe und beschränken sich auf mahnende Worte wie wichtig Umsichtiges Handeln und Demokratie doch sind.

Dass dieser Putsch inszeniert war glaube ich persönlich jetzt nicht. Aber zumindest dient er klar als Vorwand der Gleichschaltung und dem Entfernen aller irgendwie oppositionellen Kräfte. Wobei man halt auch wirklich die Situation der Türken nicht unterschätzen sollte. Neben Frankreich haben die bisher die meisten Anschläge zu verzeichnen, ein Militärputsch wollte gerade ihre demokratisch gewählte Regierung absetzten und vor der Türe hat man den IS und Kurden. Da versteht man schon die Unsicherheit und Wut der gemeinen Bevölkerung.


----------



## orca113 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



azzih schrieb:


> Nö. Das ist ja das schöne Druckmittel, was die EU Politiker grade daran hindert Erdogan explizit zu kritisieren. Erdogan wird den Teufel tun das erstmal aufzugeben. Und da quasi alle Regierungsvertreter der EU Staaten nichts mehr fürchten als neue Flüchtlingsströme, halten alle brav die Klappe und beschränken sich auf mahnende Worte wie wichtig Umsichtiges Handeln und Demokratie doch sind.
> 
> Dass dieser Putsch inszeniert war glaube ich persönlich jetzt nicht. Aber zumindest dient er klar als Vorwand der Gleichschaltung und dem Entfernen aller irgendwie oppositionellen Kräfte.



Tolles Druckmittel. Also man hier nicht in der Lage wäre dem Zustrom Einhalt zu gebieten. Wie machen denn die Türken "die Route zu"? Egal welche Maßnahmen wir hier in Europa ergreifen würden, alles ist billiger bzw. besser als sich diesem Irren da unterzuordnen.


----------



## azzih (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Nein ist man ja eben nicht, wie die Vergangenheit zeigt. Auch das aktuelle Flüchtlingsabkommen samt dem Verteilungsschlüssel wurde kaum umgesetzt nur ein Bruchteil der Leute bisher verteilt. Das Problem ist das in der EU zu viele Länder die Taschen aufhalten wenn die Kohle fliesst, aber wenn es mal darauf ankommt Verantwortung zu zeigen und etwas zurückzugeben, dann rennen fast alle laut schreiend weg.

Auch heute noch würde es ein riesen Chaos geben wenn sich auch nur 10% der ca. 2 Mio Flüchtlinge der Türkei zu uns auf den Weg machen. Verteilt kriegst du sie kaum und die Balkanländer und Griechenland sind jetzt nicht so reich uns stabil um das alles selbst zu händeln und verhungern lassen kannst du die Menschen an der Grenze ja auch nicht.


----------



## orca113 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



> und verhungern lassen kannst du die Menschen an der Grenze ja auch nicht.



Ja richtig und ich bin weiß Gott kein Menschenfeind aber es gibt irgendwo einen Punkt an dem ist eine Grenze erreicht im wahrsten sinne des Wortes. Wer ist den der größere Verbrecher? Der die Tür nicht öffnet und die Menschen davor verhungern lässt oder der dafür verantwortlich ist das sie sein Haus verlassen? (ohne jetzt eine Grundsatzdiskussion vom Zaun brechen zu wollen)
Es kann nicht sein das diese Flüchtlinge (vor was sie auch immer nochmal Flüchten...), oder deren Leid dazu benutzt werden hier die Sau bzw. den Diktator und Kraftmeier zu markieren.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



azzih schrieb:


> Dass dieser Putsch inszeniert war glaube ich persönlich jetzt nicht. Aber zumindest dient er klar als Vorwand der Gleichschaltung und dem Entfernen aller irgendwie oppositionellen Kräfte. Wobei man halt auch wirklich die Situation der Türken nicht unterschätzen sollte. Neben Frankreich haben die bisher die meisten Anschläge zu verzeichnen, ein Militärputsch wollte gerade ihre demokratisch gewählte Regierung absetzten und vor der Türe hat man den IS und Kurden. Da versteht man schon die Unsicherheit und Wut der gemeinen Bevölkerung.



So ganz gewählt ist die eben nicht. Erdogan hat einfach so lange wählen lassen, bis ihm das Ergebnis passte.

Und die Bevölkerung verhält sich wie in Deutschland 1933, da wurde auch Hitler hinterhergejubelt, bis 10 Jahre später klar war, das man den Krieg verlieren wird.


----------



## azzih (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



DKK007 schrieb:


> So ganz gewählt ist die eben nicht. Erdogan hat einfach so lange wählen lassen, bis ihm das Ergebnis passte.



Ne. Man kann Erdogan ja viel nachsagen, aber die Nachwahl war ein völlig normaler Vorgang in ner parlamentarischen Demokratie, wenn über Monate keine Regierungsbildung zustande kommt. Spanien hat ja auch gerade nachwählen lassen und auch in vielen andern Ländern wurde das gemacht, wenn sich nach ner bestimmten Zeit keine Parteienkoalition bilden will.

Hier nochmal zum Nachlesen: Parlamentswahl in der Turkei 2015 – Wikipedia


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Erdogan wird versuchen eine neuen Flüchtlingsstrom nach Europa zu mindern, denn nichts wird für ihn schlimmer als FN, FPÖ oder PVV-Regierungen die ihn dann sicher nicht mehr decken werden (alleine aus ideologischen Gründen). 



Angeblich sind 14 türkische Kriegsschiffe verschwunden.


----------



## Boarder1312 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Bestimmt Überläufer wie bei "Jagd auf Roter Oktober "


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Aegon schrieb:


> Erdolf kann machen, was er will und die westlichen Politiker schauen dabei zu. Einfach nur noch peinlich.



Die Türkei ist souverän und darf sich politisch entwickeln, wie sie will.  Was geht es uns an? Glaubt ihr, wir haben da Mitspracherechte, weil wir dort einmal im Jahr Urlaub machen oder was? Wir akzeptieren auch ne ganze Reihe weiterer Staaten ohne demokratisches System. Zum Beispiel Saudi Arabien. Da reg ich mich jetzt auch nicht auf, dass sie nicht so leben wie wir. 

Hagen Rether - Die Turken - YouTube


----------



## Laudian (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Natürlich geht uns das nicht an. Es ging ja auch Frankreich nichts an, als Hitler Deutschland umgekrempelt hat... Ach Moment, die Hitler Vergleiche sollte ich ja sein lassen.

Natürlich dürfen die Türken in ihrem Land machen was sie wollen. Aber wir sollten den Anstand haben, uns von dieser Entwicklung zu distanzieren und und Erdogan nicht auch noch beim Aufbau einer Diktatur zu unterstützen.

Ich persönlich empfinde es als absolut widerlich, dass wir mit einer Person wie Erdogan verbündet sind. Man muss die Türkei ja nicht gleich aus der Nato schmeißen, aber zumindest sollten unsere (obersten) Politiker offen sagen, dass die Entwicklung in der Türkei nicht mit unseren Werten vereinbar ist, und Erdogan durch undurchsichtige Geschichten wie das Flüchtlingsabkommen nicht auch noch Geld zuschieben.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Laudian schrieb:


> Man muss die Türkei ja nicht gleich aus der Nato schmeißen



Die Frage ist ja erst mal -- kann man die Türkei aus der Nato werfen?
Gibt es ein Präzedenzfall?
Ist das überhaupt in den Statuten der Nato vorgesehen, dass man ein Land rauswerfen kann?
Abgesehen davon ist die Türkei nicht ganz unwichtig für die Nato aufgrund ihrer geografischen Lage.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Du kannst von mir aus weiter Vergleiche mit Hitler ziehen, ich ziehe Vergleiche mit Saudi Arabien. Mit denen machen wir guten Handel, wir halten gegenseitig Verträge ein und wir respektieren einander. Ich sehe nicht, warum es mit der Türkei anders sein sollte. Oder wo stellt die Türkei, die auf der Weltbühne ohnehin kaum eine Bedeutung hat, für die EU eine Bedrohung dar? Mit der NATO-Mitgliedschaft ist ohnehin an dem Punkt Essig, sobald die Türkei nicht mehr die Kriterien erfüllt, um Mitglied zu sein. Das ist ja ganz einfach reglementiert: keine Demokratie mehr -> keine Mitgliedschaft mehr.

Nach Putsch warnt Kerry Turkei vor Verlust der Nato-Mitgliedschaft


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Die Saudis zahlen viel Geld. Die Türkei kriegt viel Geld.
Wer zahlen muss, kann Forderungen stellen. 
Die Saudis hingehen wollen nur unsere Militärtechnik und das sind ja wieder Arbeitsplätze und Wirtschaft und bla bla und so. Weißt du ja.


----------



## azzih (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Wie genau ein Nato Ausschluss funktioniert finde ich gerade nicht, müsste sich wohl mühsam durch die Statuten wühlen. Wird wohl aber nicht passieren weil das die NATO elementar schwächt. Nach den USA stellt die Türkei die zweit meisten aktiven Soldaten und sie hat das mächtigste Militär in ganz Europa (mal Russland nicht als Europa gerechnet). Türkei war bisher immer ein wichtiger Brückenkopf Richtung Naher Osten und Asien und abgesehn von dem ägyptischen Militär und Israel haben wir da keine halbwegs verlässlichen Partner.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



azzih schrieb:


> Wie genau ein Nato Ausschluss funktioniert finde ich gerade nicht.



Darüber habe ich auch nichts gefunden, daher denke ich, dass das gar nicht möglich ist.


----------



## orca113 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Laudian schrieb:


> Natürlich geht uns das nicht an. Es ging ja auch Frankreich nichts an, als Hitler Deutschland umgekrempelt hat... Ach Moment, die Hitler Vergleiche sollte ich ja sein lassen.
> 
> Natürlich dürfen die Türken in ihrem Land machen was sie wollen. Aber wir sollten den Anstand haben, uns von dieser Entwicklung zu distanzieren und und Erdogan nicht auch noch beim Aufbau einer Diktatur zu unterstützen.
> 
> Ich persönlich empfinde es als absolut widerlich, dass wir mit einer Person wie Erdogan verbündet sind. Man muss die Türkei ja nicht gleich aus der Nato schmeißen, aber zumindest sollten unsere (obersten) Politiker offen sagen, dass die Entwicklung in der Türkei nicht mit unseren Werten vereinbar ist, und Erdogan durch undurchsichtige Geschichten wie das Flüchtlingsabkommen nicht auch noch Geld zuschieben.



Sehr gut. Dem stimme ich absolut zu. Genau das empfinde ich ebenfalls. Wir sind in einem Verteidigungsbündnis, verbündet mit einer über alle Maßen aggressiven Person oder besser einem extrem aggressiven machthungrigen Staatsmann der offensichtlich eine Diktatur aufbaut (diese sind mit Repressalien und Unterdrückung der eigenen Bevölkerung einhergehend) verbündet? Da kommt mir Brechreiz.


----------



## Aegon (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Eben gesehen, dass heute dem gescheiterten Attentat (um nicht zu sagen "Putschversuch") an Hitler gedacht wird mit Zeremonie etc. 
Schon fast ironisch, wie gut Hitler-Vergleiche hier einfach passen. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass man in Zukunft nicht zwei ähnlichen Ereignissen fast zeitgleich gedenken wird...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



azzih schrieb:


> und sie hat das mächtigste Militär in ganz Europa (mal Russland nicht als Europa gerechnet). .


Falsch, Frankreich und Großbritannien haben das mächtigste Militär, einfach weil sie Atomwaffen besitzen.


----------



## Laudian (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Du kannst von mir aus weiter Vergleiche mit Hitler ziehen, ich ziehe Vergleiche mit Saudi Arabien.



Da gibt es einen ganz großen Unterschied: Saudi-Arabien ist keine Demokratie und nicht unser Verbündeter, die Türkei ist das schon. Wir sind nicht die Weltpolizei und müssen die ganze Welt "demokratisieren", wie die Amis sich das eine ganze Zeit lang vorgestellt haben. Aber wir sollten doch zumindest unsere engsten Bündnispartner im Blick behalten und wenn es garnicht anders geht, das Bündnis aufkündigen. 

Was wir betreiben ist Appeasement. Wir finden zwar nicht toll, was Erdogan da abzieht, aber solange es uns nicht direkt betrifft winkt unsere Regierung das einfach durch, denn Zugang zur Türkei ist für uns einfach praktisch, sei es zur Bekämpfung des IS oder wasauchimmer.

Meiner Meinung nach ist es einfach ein Unding, dass wir das entstehen eines faschistischen Staates aus einer mit uns verbündeten Demokratie nicht auf schärfste Verurteilen.
Der tatsächliche "Putsch" geht hier nämlich von Erdogan aus, denn er verschafft sich ohne eine Verfassungsänderung (für die ihm im Parlament die Mehrheit fehlt) immer mehr Macht. Und Saudi-Arabien zeigt auch keine faschistischen Tendenzen.

Merkmale eines neofaschistischen Staates (nach Wikipedia):


			
				Ethnizismus schrieb:
			
		

> Rechtsextremisten betonen bei allen sonstigen Unterschieden eine naturgegebene Zugehörigkeit von Menschengruppen zu einem als Ethnie (Abstammungseinheit) oder Rasse verstandenen Volk oder einer Nation. Die Menschen seien durch biologische Abstammung sowie kulturell so stark vorgeprägt, dass kein friedliches, gleichberechtigtes und selbstbestimmtes Zusammenleben verschiedener Ethnien in einem Staat möglich sei.



Einziger Punkt, der meiner Meinung nach in Erdogans Türkei nicht besonders ausgeprägt ist. 



			
				Ungleichheit der Menschen schrieb:
			
		

> Rechtsextremisten begründen einen minderen Wert und Rechtsstatus bestimmter Individuen und Gruppen durch ethnische, kulturelle, geistige und biologische Unterschiede.[11] Daraus folgen zwangsläufig Freund-Feind-Haltungen und Intoleranz gegenüber Menschen anderer Herkunft und Prägung.



Erdogans Feindseligkeit gegenüber den Kurden passt da genau drunter.




			
				Antipluralismus schrieb:
			
		

> Rechtsextremisten sehen keine Möglichkeit einer friedlichen Koexistenz unterschiedlicher Interessen und Ansichten in einem Staat. Die gesellschaftlichen Auseinandersetzungen und Meinungsverschiedenheiten werden als schädlich für die Gemeinschaft angesehen. Die Ursache von gesellschaftlichen Konflikten wird in der Ungleichheit der Menschen gesehen. Deswegen sollen pluralistische politische Institutionen durch autoritäre ersetzt werden. *Der Rechtsstaat wird als eine die Volksgemeinschaft „zersetzende“ Institution angesehen und seine Grundlagen, wie der Parlamentarismus, eine demokratische Opposition und die Gewährung von gleichen Grundrechten, delegitimiert und/oder bekämpft*.


Da muss man nach dem ignorieren von Gerichtsurteilen und massenhaften Verhaftungen von Richtern / Professoren wohl nichts mehr zu sagen.




			
				Autoritarismus schrieb:
			
		

> Rechtsextremisten wollen den Nationalstaat durch eine autoritär geführte Volksgemeinschaft ersetzen.[13] Charakteristisch ist ein autoritäres, auf hierarchische und zentralistische Strukturen unter Führung nationaler „Eliten“ ausgerichtetes Politikverständnis. Es wird ein identischer Volkswille behauptet, sodass „Freiheit“ bedeutet, sich diesem unterzuordnen. Individuelle Selbstbestimmung und Chancengleichheit werden zu Gunsten von sozialem Einheitszwang bekämpft.



Auch hierzu muss wohl nichts mehr gesagt werden.

Ich denke man sieht, dass ein Vergleich zwischen Türkei und Saudi-Arabien nur bedingt sinnvoll ist. Natürlich sind beides streng autoritär geführte Nationen, aber a) reicht dieses eine Merkmal nicht, damit ein Staat als faschistisch eingestuft wird, und b) muss man nicht (nur) den Ist-Zustand betrachten, sondern die Entwicklung. Und während die Lage in Saudi-Arabien sich kaum verändert, so steuert die Türkei klar auf den Faschismus zu.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja erst mal -- kann man die Türkei aus der Nato werfen?



Die NATO-Verträge haben dazu keinerlei rechtliche Grundlage - der Nordatlantikvertrag ist allgemein sehr kurz gehalten. Letztendlich würde das wie bei der G8/G7 ablaufen müssen, wo die anderen Mitglieder einfach beschließen, dass die Türkei kein Mitglied mehr ist.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Laudian schrieb:


> Da gibt es einen ganz großen Unterschied: Saudi-Arabien ist keine Demokratie und nicht unser Verbündeter, die Türkei ist das schon. Wir sind nicht die Weltpolizei und müssen die ganze Welt "demokratisieren", wie die Amis sich das eine ganze Zeit lang vorgestellt haben. Aber wir sollten doch zumindest unsere engsten Bündnispartner im Blick behalten und wenn es garnicht anders geht, das Bündnis aufkündigen.
> 
> Was wir betreiben ist Appeasement. Wir finden zwar nicht toll, was Erdogan da abzieht, aber solange es uns nicht direkt betrifft winkt unsere Regierung das einfach durch, denn Zugang zur Türkei ist für uns einfach praktisch, sei es zur Bekämpfung des IS oder wasauchimmer.
> 
> ...



Die USA wollten nie die Welt demokratisieren, das war immer nur eine Ausflucht. Im Irak, in Afghanistan und auch sonstwo waren die Soldaten wegen anderer Interessen dort eingesetzt worden. 
Würde die Türkei faschistisch werden, käme ich die nächste Zeit wohl nicht nach Istanbul, obwohl die Stadt großartig ist, und Urlaub spielt sich auch nicht mehr. 
Aber wie du sagst, die Türkei liegt zu praktisch, sie wird nicht aus der NATO rausgeschmissen. 
Solange sie einen Nutzen hat, wird man sich mit Erdogan arrangieren, hat man mit Ghaddafi und Mubarak auch lange Zeit gemacht.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

In der Türkei wurde jetzt auch ein Ausreiseverbot für Universitätsmitarbeiter und Angestellte im öffentlichen Dienst verhängt. Insgesamt also für über 3 Mio Menschen.
Scheint so, als will Erdogan damit verhindern, das die Leute, die noch bei Verstand sind und ahnen wohin sich die Lage entwickelt aus der Türkei ausreisen. So wie es 1935 viele Schriftsteller usw. in Deutschland getan haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Vermutlich habt ihr es alle gelesen, aber den jubelnden Putschgegner  wird noch hören und sehen vergehen. Die Putschbefürworter sollten  dringend das Land verlassen:
Recep Tayyip Erdogan: Warum er machen kann, was er will - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und obendrauf drei Monate Ausnahmezustand:
Turkei: Recep Tayyip Erdogan verhangt drei Monate Ausnahmezustand - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Natürlich können wir die Türkei aus der NATO werfen, im kalten Krieg
war das wichtig, aber jetzt ist die Nato Grenze zu Russlands Machtgebiet weit im Osten und
nicht mehr in Mitteldeutschland.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Hmm ja, warum nur fühlt man sich da so frapierend an die Reichtagsbrandverordnung und den vorrangegangenen Reichtagsbrand erinnert, bei dem was Erdogan veranstaltet, ja warum nur...


1933, Deutsches Reich -> Hitler kommt durch Wahlen an die Macht -> Februar 1933, Reichtagsbrand, der angeblich von den Nazis verhassten Kommunisten begangen wurde -> Verfolgung der angeblich beteiligten Kommunisten, massenhafte Verhaftungen -> in Kraft treten der Reichtagsbrandverfassung, welche den Notstand nach Artikel 48 in Kraft gesetzt hat und somit sämtliche Bürgerrechte, die freie Meinungsäußerung, Pressefreiheit, Versammlungsrecht, das Fernsprech und Briefgeheimnis, usw. außer Kraft gesetzt hat -> schrittweise Ausweitung der Verfolgung aller politischen Feinde Hitlers in den Folgejahren -> Abänderung der Gesetze bis hin zum diktatorischen Umfang ->  Abänderung der Gesetze zur dauerhaften Legitimation der Notstandsgesetze ab 1941, was faktisch alle Handlungen des NS-Regimes (Einschränkung / Abschaffung der Bürgerrechte, ect.) vor dem deutschen Gesetz legitimierte...

2002, Türkei-> Erdogan kommmt durch Wahlen an die Macht -> 2016, ein Putsch gegen die regierende AKP und Erdogan der zimlich dilettantisch anmutete und angeblich von Erdogan und der AKP verhassten Gülen-Bewegung durchgeführt worden sein soll -> Verfolgung angeblicher Putschisten und Gülen-Anhänger, zehntausende Verhaftungen, Entlassungen -> Erdogan ruft für vorerst 3 Monate den Notstand aus, sämtliche Brügerrechte, freie Meinungsäußerung, Pressefreiheit, Versammlungsrecht, usw. sind damit faktisch außer Kraft gesetzt -> HEUTE... 

Was in der Türkei noch kommen könnte -> Ausweitung der Verfolgung aller politischen Feinde Erdogans? -> Abänderung der Verfassung hin zum Präsidialsystem auf Lebenszeit (faktische Diktatur durch Einparteinherrschaft, wie bei der NSDAP / Hitler, oder SED in der DDR)? -> dauerhafte Legitimation der Notstandsgesetze?...

Wen man mal ehrlich ist ist es doch erschreckend wie es sich bis dato frapierend zu den Vorgängen der Machtausweitung im Deutschen Reich unter Hitler gleicht...


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Es gibt doch keinen Beweis, dass die Nazis den Reichstag angezündet haben.
Warum auch? Extremisten rufen immer extreme Gegenreaktionen hervor, Hitler bzw Erdogan mussten nur abwarten 
bis ihre Gegner aus letzter Kraft zuschlagen. 
Warum also die Gefahr vor dem eigenen Volk als Lügner dazustehen?
Wär es kein Putsch gewesen hätte man den nächsten Anschlag als Grund genommen.


----------



## Research (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Ach, Juden, Zigeuner und Co hat die Türkei auch  https://www.opendoors.de/verfolgung/laenderprofile/turkei/ (Vielleicht  nicht die beste Seite),  Christenverfolgung – Wikipedia , die Vertreibung/Vernichtung der Kurden/Armenier....


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Das Volk hatte doch zuletzt während des Putsches wieder die Wahl. Und es hat sich brav gemäß Erdogans Wünschen draußen versammelt, die Putschisten bekämpft und anschließend teilweise gelyncht. Die Türken kriegen jetzt genau das, was sie wollen. Deswegen sollten wir ihnen unsere Glückwünsche aussprechen und wieder zur Tagesordnung übergehen (zumindest solange sie keinen Völkermord begehen oder andere Länder überfallen).

"Die Demokratie setzt die Vernunft im Volk voraus, die sie erst hervorbringen soll." Karl Theodor Jaspers 

Seht es ein, die Türken haben diese Vernunft nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Die sind einfach seiner Propaganda ausgeliefert. Youtube und Twitter hat er sperren lassen und kritische Zeitungen geschlossen oder von getreuen übernommen.
Woher soll sich das Volk noch seine eigene Meinung bilden. Da wird dann eben den 40% Anhängern von AKP und anderen Islamistischen Parteien gefolgt und Erdogan zugejubelt.
Braucht man nur noch zu warten, bis er nach dem "Totalen Krieg" fragt. 

Alles noch viel schlimmer, als es die letzten Karikaturen darstellen konnten: Song: Erdowie, Erdowo, Erdogan | extra 3 | NDR - YouTube
Sieht man mal wie schnell die schlimmsten Befürchtungen noch übertroffen werden und Erdogan seinen Faschistischen Staat schafft. 
Da kann man live bei zusehen, und sich vorstellen, wie es hier vor 80 Jahren ablief.


----------



## cryon1c (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die sind einfach seiner Propaganda ausgeliefert. Youtube und Twitter hat er sperren lassen und kritische Zeitungen geschlossen oder von getreuen übernommen.
> Woher soll sich das Volk noch seine eigene Meinung bilden. Da wird dann eben den 40% Anhängern von AKP und anderen Islamistischen Parteien gefolgt und Erdogan zugejubelt.
> Braucht man nur noch zu warten, bis er nach dem "Totalen Krieg" fragt.
> 
> ...



Das Internet kann man aktuell nicht komplett zensieren, geht nicht. Man kann einige Domains und ihre IPs sperren > dann nehmen die Leute VPN und Proxy-Ketten. Man kann auch diese sperren, aber dann gehen die Leute teils ins Darknet über, operieren nur mit Verschlüsselung und die kriegt man nicht. So lange das Netz aktiv ist, werden die Leute ohne Probleme an alle nötigen Informationen rankommen, an die sie ran wollen.
Es gab Fälle wo schon das Internet abgeschaltet wurde, landesweit - allerdings kann ich micht aktuell net genau erinnern wann und wo - das war auf jeden Fall zu der Prüfungszeit von Schülern, wo sie diese Prüfungen gerade schreiben. 
Nur so kann man das Land kontrollieren - aber man fügt sich in der Zeit auch massiven wirtschaftlichen Schaden zu wenn man das Netz für die Bevölkerung abstellt für ne längere Zeit als paar Stunden. 
Was lernen wir daraus? Die Leute wollen nichts wissen, denen gefällt das so. Das ist auch Demokratie - hier hat sich die Bevölkerung entschieden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Türken unmündige Bürger sind, die sich keine eigene Meinung bilden können. Erdogan hat die letzten Jahre immer wieder sein hässliches Gesicht gezeigt. Wären die Bürger vernünftig, so wie es eine Demokratie braucht und voraussetzt, hätten sie ihn nicht wieder gewählt. Keinem Demokraten würde einfallen, einen Politiker zu wählen, der der Opposition offen mit Vergeltung droht und kackdreißt ganze Unterhaltungs- und Kommunikationsmedien sperren lässt. Aber in der Türkei sind vernünftige Leute, Demokraten, eben eine Minderheit. Die Mehrheit will Erdogan. Sie hat ihn gewählt, wohlwissend, wie er drauf ist. Und nun bekommen sie das, was sie gewählt haben, und zwar in seiner höchsten Form. Ich bleibe dabei. 

Ich finde das natürlich auch beunruhigend, aber man kann andere Länder nicht zwingen, Demokratie zu machen. Und man sollte die Kirche im Dorf lassen: Der Typ ist nicht schlimmer als Putin und im Vergleich mit der Stärke Russlands ist das Bedrohungspotenzial der Türkei lächerlich klein.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Aber Putin ist kein Islamist und Leute religiös aufzuwiegeln hat sein ganz eigenes Bedrohungspotential.


----------



## hoffgang (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Leute wollen nichts wissen, denen gefällt das so. Das ist auch Demokratie - hier hat sich die Bevölkerung entschieden.



Demokratie bedeutet aber auch dass Minderheiten bzw. die Wahlverlierer ihrer politischen Meinung weiterhin Ausdruck verleihen können.
Und grade das ist in der Türkei stark gefährdet, nicht nur seit dem Putsch. Hier hat man es fast schon mit einer Diktatur, legitimiert durch das Volk, zu tun.

Gewählt zu sein bedeutet ja nicht dass man tun und lassen kann was man will, nicht mal zu tun und zu lassen was die Masse des Volkes will. 
Gewählt zu sein bedeutet nach wie vor im Rahmen von Recht und Gesetz des jeweiligen Staates zu handeln.





Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich finde das natürlich auch beunruhigend, aber man kann andere Länder nicht zwingen, Demokratie zu machen. Und man sollte die Kirche im Dorf lassen: Der Typ ist nicht schlimmer als Putin und im Vergleich mit der Stärke Russlands ist das Bedrohungspotenzial der Türkei lächerlich klein.



Nicht vergleichbar.
Putin & Russland waren schon immer suspekt. Die Türkei dagegen war auf dem Weg zur westlich geprägten Demokratie & zum EU Mitglied. Wenn man alleine Deutschland & seine Verbindungen zur Türkei sieht, all das steht auf dem Spiel. Alleine wieviele Türken in Deutschland leben. Und jetzt entwickelt sich dieser Staat so konträr zu den Leitlinien einer Demokratie ohne dass wir es ignorieren oder beeinflussen können.

Putin annektiert die Krim. Interessiert Deutschland erstmal wenig bis garnicht. Ja Aufschrei, aber direkte Auswirkungen? 0.
Die Türkei wandelt sich zu einem autoritären Staat? Wieviele Erdogan Anhänger leben in DEU? Wieviele Moscheen hat Ditip hier bauen lassen in denen durchaus AKP freundlich gepredigt wird? Wieviele Menschen werden ggf. aus der Türkei vor der Politik Erdogans fliehen und in den Westen (Deutschland) wollen. Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass es zusätzlich noch die NATO belastet (die ja seit Jahren sowieso innere Spannungen aufweist), möglicherweise Auswirkungen auf den Kampf gegen den IS hat... und und und. 

Nein, man kann Länder nicht zwingen Demokratien zu sein. Aber man kann ablehnen wenn sich Länder von der Demokratie weg zur Autokratie entwickeln. Und man kann durchaus eine Gefahr darin sehen dass es sich hierbei um einen Staat handelt bei dem die herrschende Partei ein klar religiös geprägtes Selbstverständnis besitzt.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

In Deutschland werden Erdogan Kritiker auch schon bedroht und eingeschüchtert: Deutschland: Drohungen und Gewalt gegen Erdogan-Gegner - FOCUS Online


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Stell ich hier mal rein:

Turkei und der Ausnahmezustand: Tod einer Demokratie - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Dann ist das halt so. Bei uns rief 1933 bis 1941 auch die Mehrheit "Hurra", insbesondere, nachdem Frankreich erobert war. Auf einmal war man wieder wer und die ganz jämmerlichen Spießbürger machten auf dicke Hose und "wir Teutschen sind die Helden", was waren die stolz, Teutsche zu sein. Hat man dann ja 1945 gesehen, das Demut nach dem Fall kommt. Die Türkei hat im Gegensatz zu Deutschland kein wirkliches militärisches Gefährdungspotenzial. Es gibt keine ernstzunehmende Waffenindustrie, keine ernstzunehmende Forschen, nix. Sollten Sie Angriffkriege starten, fliegen sie aus der Nato und sind schutzlos, neue Waffenlieferungen wird es jetzt noch geben. Bleiben Missionarische Angriffe auf die EU, aber die werden mit Härte beantwortet werden.

Edowolf wird das Land in den Ruin führen. Alle wollen es, dann geht es halt zurück zur Ziegenweide, was laut Morgentau für Deutschland auch geplant war, die Türken chaffen das ganz ohne Druck von außen. Das ganze kann auch für alle Nachbarn sehr gut werden, nur die aufgeklärten Türken tun mir leid. Ich will nicht wissen, was aktuell in Gefängnissen los ist. Das wird sich nicht zu amerikanischen Militärgefängnissen nehmen, also vermutlich die Hölle. Folterungen wurden ihnen gut vorgelbt.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sollten Sie Angriffkriege starten,



Tun sie doch schon. sie greifen die Kurden an, nicht nur auf türkischem Gebiet sondern auch auf syrischem und irakischem Gebiet. 
Interessiert das jemanden? Nein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Tun sie doch schon. sie greifen die Kurden an, nicht nur auf türkischem Gebiet sondern auch auf syrischem und irakischem Gebiet.
> Interessiert das jemanden? Nein.


Im Land sind es innere Angelegenheit, das hat niemanden zu interessieren, solange es kein offener Genozid wird. Aber die Vertreibung geschieht in der Tat geschickter und verdeckter. Die Angriffe auf kurdische Gebiete im Irak wurden massiv verurteilt und hatten Konsequensen. Das hat abgenommen, so erzählte es mir mein kurdischer Nachbar. Keine Anung, ob es stimmt.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Wer die Abgeordneten der kurdischen Partei zu Terroristen erklärt, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn deren Anhänger das nicht so gut finden.
Hätten die Kurden mehr Militärtechnik,, gäbe es schon einen Bürgerkrieg.


----------



## cryon1c (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Demokratie bedeutet aber auch dass Minderheiten bzw. die Wahlverlierer ihrer politischen Meinung weiterhin Ausdruck verleihen können.
> Und grade das ist in der Türkei stark gefährdet, nicht nur seit dem Putsch. Hier hat man es fast schon mit einer Diktatur, legitimiert durch das Volk, zu tun.
> 
> Gewählt zu sein bedeutet ja nicht dass man tun und lassen kann was man will, nicht mal zu tun und zu lassen was die Masse des Volkes will.
> Gewählt zu sein bedeutet nach wie vor im Rahmen von Recht und Gesetz des jeweiligen Staates zu handeln.



Gewählt zu sein bedeutet aber auch das man einen Kurs für den man gewählt wurde, für den auch die Partei steht usw durchziehen kann - man muss aber nicht. Vieles ändert sich, auch unsere Politiker machen oft genug komische Sachen und verfallen in komische Verhaltensmuster. 
Man kann gegen Erdogan sein, niemand verbietet das. Man kann aber nicht die aktuelle Regierung putschen und dann denken das es nicht dafür auf den Deckel gibt. 
Die Türken haben ihren Weg gewählt, nicht Erdogan, nicht seine Partei, nur das Volk. 
Damit müssen wir leben, wir müssen auch damit leben das nicht jeder auf diesem Planeten denselben Kurs fahren will wie wir - manche fahren halt in die andere Richtung und das ist auch gut so. 
Nur weil wir hier uns was wünschen, heißt das noch lange nicht das die da drüben es gut finden. 

Russland hat weit mehr Einfluss auf die EU-Politik, die Stabilität und die Beziehungen im Ausland als Türkei es je könnte. Speziell bei uns. Russland ist ein mächtiger Handelspartner, viele unserer Firmen haben da ihre Standorte und betrachten den Markt als extrem wichtig. Türkei? Who cares. 
Die Veränderungen in der Türkei werden kaum Auswirkungen auf die NATO oder die restliche EU haben, schon gar nicht in dem Maße wie es Russland verursachen kann. Ich kenne Russland selbst, spreche russisch und verfolge was da passiert, relativ genau. Die verhalten sich etwa wie die USA, aber mit einigen Eigenheiten die nur Russen hinkriegen. Im Gegensatz zu den USA ist Russland aber in einer weit unbequemeren Lage und auch die EU macht da richtig viel Druck, deswegen reagiert Putin oft auch etwas bissig und scharf.

Ich sehe die aktuelle Entwicklung in der Türkei als recht normal, nix besonderes - irgendwer ist unzufrieden und stänkert rum, versucht die Regierung an der Nase herumzuführen (denn ein halbherziger Putsch wie dieser da ist mehr Show als Gefahr für die Regierung) und macht die Leute nur heiß, mehr ist da nicht. Erdogan ist nicht seit Gestern an der Macht und bislang lief das alles auch wunderbar gut, gab keine Anzeichen das es da drunter und drüber geht (wie in der Ukraine z.B.) und die Leute sind sich dessen auch bewusst - sie wollen keinen Bürgerkrieg wie die Ukraine, sie wollen in Ruhe und Frieden leben und ihre Gesetze an ihre Wünsche ohne Molotowcocktails und AK-74 anpassen. 

Übrigens sind unsere Türken hier weit von dem entfernt was in der Türkei passiert, viele leben hier in der 3 oder 4 Generation und kennen ihr Land nicht mal mehr so richtig (das ist ja auch nicht schlimm, man lebt ja hier, hat die Papiere hier, alles - man kann net alles wissen und persönlich besuchen), es sind genau solche Bürger wie der Rest des Landes - auch wenn man ihnen ihre Herkunft noch ansieht.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Übrigens sind unsere Türken hier weit von dem entfernt was in der Türkei passiert, viele leben hier in der 3 oder 4 Generation und kennen ihr Land nicht mal mehr so richtig (das ist ja auch nicht schlimm, man lebt ja hier, hat die Papiere hier, alles - man kann net alles wissen und persönlich besuchen), es sind genau solche Bürger wie der Rest des Landes - auch wenn man ihnen ihre Herkunft noch ansieht.



Was ist das denn wieder für eine Aussage?
Spielt doch keine Rolle, ob einer in der 2. 3. oder 10. Generation hier lebt. Wenn er einen Deutschen Pass hat, ist er Deutscher Staatsbürger und fertig.
Die Eltern meines Vaters stammen aus Bessarabien nahe dem schwarzen Meer -- also heutiges Ukraine. Bin ich also in dritter Generation Ukrainer in Deutschland oder bin ich Deutscher? Mein Pass ist da sehr eindeutig.


----------



## Boarder1312 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Vor allen Dingen die hier lebenden Türken, die ihn gewählt haben und gar nicht in der Türkei leben,  geschweige irgendwann dahin ziehen.
Erdogan geht hier kräftig auf Stimmenfang, siehe damals in der Lanxessarena Köln, und leben wollen sie nicht in der Türkei. Sind aber viele sichere Stimmen für ihn.


----------



## cryon1c (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist das denn wieder für eine Aussage?
> Spielt doch keine Rolle, ob einer in der 2. 3. oder 10. Generation hier lebt. Wenn er einen Deutschen Pass hat, ist er Deutscher Staatsbürger und fertig.
> Die Eltern meines Vaters stammen aus Bessarabien nahe dem schwarzen Meer -- also heutiges Ukraine. Bin ich also in dritter Generation Ukrainer in Deutschland oder bin ich Deutscher? Mein Pass ist da sehr eindeutig.



Es geht nicht nur um den Pass. Es geht auch darum, wie man aufgewachsen ist, ob man das Land kennt oder nicht, wie man das alles sieht.
Ich hab auch nen deutschen Pass, habe aber mein halbes Leben mit nem Dokument aus einem anderen Land verbracht. Was soll ich sagen? Ja, ich bin ein Staatsbürger hier, aber ich kenne mich genau so gut in Russland und in Kazachstan aus und habe entsprechend eine andere Sicht auf die Dinge. Die Türken die hier in der 4en Generation leben, sind meist so weit davon entfernt wie es nur geht - sie sprechen die Sprache nicht mehr, sie waren nie in dem Land, sie kennen die Kultur gar nicht mehr. Dafür kennen sie alles hier. 
Das ist die Aussage - Staatsbürgerschaft hat nix zu sagen wenn es um solche Politikspielchen geht. Das einzige was dieses Stück Plastik (oder Papier) beeinflusst, ist die Möglichkeit die Stimme abzugeben.
Türken die hier leben und deutsche Bürger sind, können dort niemanden wählen - wie denn auch. Die Stimmen kriegt Erdogan nicht so lange die Leute keinen Pass haben welcher dies erlaubt.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Du hast aber davon geredet, dass die Türken, die hier leben Erdogan wählen, obwohl sie selbst die Türkei nicht kennen und nur zum Urlaub dort sind.
Was denn nun?
Wie kann man jemanden wählen, den man nicht kennt? Wie kann man überhaupt in der Türkei wählen, wenn man Deutscher ist?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie kann man überhaupt in der Türkei wählen, wenn man Deutscher ist?



In der Türkei ist alles möglich^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> . Bin ich also in dritter Generation Ukrainer in Deutschland oder bin ich Deutscher? Mein Pass ist da sehr eindeutig.


Offtopic...
Das haben wir hier schon in vielen Themen von den AfDlern gelernt. 
Zum Deutschsein gehört mehr. Nur wenn Du blonde Augen und blaue
Haare hast, kannst Du Deutscher sein, alle anderen sind... 

Ach, lassen wir den rassistischen Mist, es ist einfach nicht witzig was 
diese Gartenzwerge denken und noch weniger, wie sie Deutsche im
Land ausgrenzen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Nicht jeder hierlebende Türke hat einen deutschen Pass. 
Oder die doppelt Staatsbürgerschaft:

Bundesregierung mobil | Artikel | Doppelte Staatsangehorigkeit moglich

Warum sonst füllt Erdogan ganze Arenen um Wahlwerbung zu betreiben.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hierlebende Türke hat einen deutschen Pass.



Das ist klar, aber wieso wählen die automatisch Erdiogan?
Die Türken, bzw. türkisch stämmigen Menschen, die ich kenne, lehnen Erdogan ab.

Und Hallen kann man auch so füllen. Gibt mir einer 50 Mäuse, latsche ich auch rein und halte ein Schild hoch, kein Problem.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Würde ja sonst auch keinen Sinn machen wenn sie Erdogan nicht wählen dürfen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist klar, aber wieso wählen die automatisch Erdiogan?
> Die Türken, bzw. türkisch stämmigen Menschen, die ich kenne, lehnen Erdogan ab.
> 
> Und Hallen kann man auch so füllen. Gibt mir einer 50 Mäuse, latsche ich auch rein und halte ein Schild hoch, kein Problem.



Ich sagte doch viele!
Nicht alle.
Habe ich undeutlich geschrieben?
Dann sorry.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Damit warst du auch nicht gemeint. 
Es wird nur suggeriert, dass alle Türken, die hier leben, Erdogan gewählt haben und das ist schlicht falsch.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Alle Türken nicht würde aber mal behaupten 50/50. Grob geschätzt.
Ich kenne persönlich solche und solche.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und Hallen kann man auch so füllen. Gibt mir einer 50 Mäuse, latsche ich auch rein und halte ein Schild hoch, kein Problem.



Geld regiert die Welt, ich würde auch hingehen für 50 Mäuse aber nicht Wählen


----------



## Leob12 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das Internet kann man aktuell nicht komplett zensieren, geht nicht. Man kann einige Domains und ihre IPs sperren > dann nehmen die Leute VPN und Proxy-Ketten. Man kann auch diese sperren, aber dann gehen die Leute teils ins Darknet über, operieren nur mit Verschlüsselung und die kriegt man nicht. So lange das Netz aktiv ist, werden die Leute ohne Probleme an alle nötigen Informationen rankommen, an die sie ran wollen.
> Es gab Fälle wo schon das Internet abgeschaltet wurde, landesweit - allerdings kann ich micht aktuell net genau erinnern wann und wo - das war auf jeden Fall zu der Prüfungszeit von Schülern, wo sie diese Prüfungen gerade schreiben.
> Nur so kann man das Land kontrollieren - aber man fügt sich in der Zeit auch massiven wirtschaftlichen Schaden zu wenn man das Netz für die Bevölkerung abstellt für ne längere Zeit als paar Stunden.
> Was lernen wir daraus? Die Leute wollen nichts wissen, denen gefällt das so. Das ist auch Demokratie - hier hat sich die Bevölkerung entschieden.


Irak, zu Zeiten der Abschlussprüfung auf Universitäten, oder so ähnlich. 
Aber es ist ein Unterschied ob man in einem kaputten Land ohne Infrastruktur das Internet abdreht, oder in einem Industriestaat. 

Turkei will Menschenrechtskonvention aussetzen - news.ORF.at
Türkei will Europäische Menschenrechtskonvention aussetzen. 

Sehr interessant, dann ist es wohl wirklich die Abkehr vom Westen und mit Eiltempo zurück in die geistige Steinzeit. 
Ich bin gespannt, wie die EU damit umgeht. Allein dieser Gedanke, widerlich. 

Und genau diese EU hat sich von dem kleinen Sultan abhängig gemacht, wirklich großartig. Weitblick gibts nicht, die Flüchtlingskrise hat sich lange abgezeichnet, und nichts wurde gemacht. Nun der Deal mit den Türken, um sich weiter Zeit fürs Nichtstun zu erkaufen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch EU.


----------



## hoffgang (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Gewählt zu sein bedeutet aber auch das man einen Kurs für den man gewählt wurde, für den auch die Partei steht usw durchziehen kann - man muss aber nicht. Vieles ändert sich, auch unsere Politiker machen oft genug komische Sachen und verfallen in komische Verhaltensmuster. Man kann gegen Erdogan sein, niemand verbietet das. Man kann aber nicht die aktuelle Regierung putschen und dann denken das es nicht dafür auf den Deckel gibt.



Ja, aber in diesem Falle nicht ganz.
Traditionell hat das Türkische Militär die Aufgabe den Laizismus im Staate zu bewahren. Während Erdogan mit seiner AKP immer mehr Richtung Islamisierung des Staates driftet bildet die Armee das Natürliche Gegengewicht dazu. Das ist Attatürks Vermächtnis.

In der Vergangenheit hat das Türkische Militär aus genau diesen Gründen geputscht. 
Im Grunde ist Verfassung > Wahl, denn die Verfassung ist das grundlegende Werk welches den Staat definiert. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Türken haben ihren Weg gewählt, nicht Erdogan, nicht seine Partei, nur das Volk.
> Damit müssen wir leben, wir müssen auch damit leben das nicht jeder auf diesem Planeten denselben Kurs fahren will wie wir - manche fahren halt in die andere Richtung und das ist auch gut so. Nur weil wir hier uns was wünschen, heißt das noch lange nicht das die da drüben es gut finden.



Auch hier, die Türken können wählen was sie wollen, Veränderungen können in einer Demokratie nur innerhalb der Verfassung geschehen. Um diese zu ändern braucht es sehr sehr gute Gründe, v.a. in den Bereichen welche die Demokratischen Grundsätze eines Staates festlegen. 
In der Deutschen Verfassung sind gewisse § durch die sogenannte Ewigkeitsklausel (Ewigkeitsklausel – Wikipedia) vor Veränderung geschützt. Hier kann das Deutsche Volk wählen wen es will, wenn die gewählte Regierung an die durch §79 a geschützten Paragraphen ranwill dann handelt sie Verfassungswidrig. 

Dazu kommt: Eine Wahl berechtigt im Grunde NICHT die Regierung dazu jene zu unterdrücken die anders gewählt haben. 
Zugespitzt rechtfertigst du durch deine Aussage jegliche Ausschweifung Erdogans, schließlich ist er gewählt. Das widerspricht aber dem Demokratischen Grundsatz, denn dieser sieht eigentlich vor dass JEDER seine Meinung frei vertreten darf und eben NICHT die gewählte Regierung nach Belieben bestimmen kann wer über welche Themen wie berichten / diese vertreten darf. 




cryon1c schrieb:


> Russland hat weit mehr Einfluss auf die EU-Politik, die Stabilität und die Beziehungen im Ausland als Türkei es je könnte. Speziell bei uns. Russland ist ein mächtiger Handelspartner, viele unserer Firmen haben da ihre Standorte und betrachten den Markt als extrem wichtig. Türkei? Who cares.
> Die Veränderungen in der Türkei werden kaum Auswirkungen auf die NATO oder die restliche EU haben, schon gar nicht in dem Maße wie es Russland verursachen kann. Ich kenne Russland selbst, spreche russisch und verfolge was da passiert, relativ genau. Die verhalten sich etwa wie die USA, aber mit einigen Eigenheiten die nur Russen hinkriegen. Im Gegensatz zu den USA ist Russland aber in einer weit unbequemeren Lage und auch die EU macht da richtig viel Druck, deswegen reagiert Putin oft auch etwas bissig und scharf.



Who Cares? Russland hat die Krim annektiert, da haben wir nichtmal gezuckt. Ja wir spielen grade wieder ein bisschen Kalter Krieg mit den Russen, aber daran sind wir z.T. auch selbst Schuld. Russland ist relativ berechenbar, kann uns aber höchstens indirekt schaden. 
Sanktionen schaden beiden Ländern, aber bislang hat die Deutsche Wirtschaft deshalb nicht den Aufstand geprobt. Die Russische Drohung mit Atomraketen nach Kaliningrad wurde bisher mindestens 6 mal seit 2008 ausgesprochen, da gähn ich mittlerweile ja nichtmal mehr wenn ich das lese/höre.
Erdogan hat Millionen Flüchtlinge welche er auf den Weg schicken könnte, er kann, strategisch geschickt, direkt Einfluss nehmen auf die Operationen gegen den IS.

Sagen wirs so: Wir hätten mit Russland genug zu tun und das eigentlich im Griff. Das Drama in der Türkei kommt zur Unzeit, denn jetzt müssen wir uns darum zusätzlich noch kümmern während andere wichtige Dinge eigentlich Vorrang hätten. Diese könnten aber durch die Vorkommnisse in der Türkei blockiert werden. 




cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich sehe die aktuelle Entwicklung in der Türkei als recht normal, nix besonderes - irgendwer ist unzufrieden und stänkert rum, versucht die Regierung an der Nase herumzuführen (denn ein halbherziger Putsch wie dieser da ist mehr Show als Gefahr für die Regierung) und macht die Leute nur heiß, mehr ist da nicht. Erdogan ist nicht seit Gestern an der Macht und bislang lief das alles auch wunderbar gut, gab keine Anzeichen das es da drunter und drüber geht (wie in der Ukraine z.B.) und die Leute sind sich dessen auch bewusst - sie wollen keinen Bürgerkrieg wie die Ukraine, sie wollen in Ruhe und Frieden leben und ihre Gesetze an ihre Wünsche ohne Molotowcocktails und AK-74 anpassen.



Abwarten was passiert wenn verstärkt gegen Kurden vorgegangen werden sollte (wohlgemerkt, die gleichen Kurden welche wir (Deutschland) derzeit im Irak ausbilden. Dümmstenfalls kanns passieren dass von Deutschland gelieferte MILAN in von Deutschland gelieferten Kampfpanzern Leopard einschlagen.
Wobei dann ein NATO Mitglied Waffen geliefert hat die dann gegen ein NATO Mitglied verwendet werden.
Welche Auswirkungen dieser "Putsch" tatsächlich hat, das zeigt sich in 3-6 Jahren wenn man absehen kann wie sich die Zivilgesellschaft in der Türkei entwickelt. Aktuell sieht ja jeder schwarz, aber dies leider mit gutem Grund.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Mal wieder ein gutes Interrview:
Turkei: "Faktisch ist die Turkei eine Diktatur" - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## orca113 (21. Juli 2016)

*Putsch in der Türkei*

Grade habe ich gelesen das der Irre von Trump Zuspruch bekommen hat. Trump findet toll wie Erdogan nach dem Putsch agiert.

Außerdem soll Erdogan (wahrscheinlich nicht höchst selbst) SMS an alle Handys des Landes schicken in denen er aufruft ihm treu zu sein, Demos niederzuschlagen usw


----------



## Grozz (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Findet ihr es nicht auch komisch das direkt nach dem putschversuch eine Liste da ist mit über 2000 Richtern?

Ich meine was haben die damit zu tun? Das ist für mich das exakt gleiche wie 1933.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Grozz schrieb:


> Findet ihr es nicht auch komisch das direkt nach dem putschversuch eine Liste da ist mit über 2000 Richtern?



Sind inzwischen mehr Richter und da kannst du mal sehen. Das haben die Mitten in der Nacht noch alles fertig gemacht.


----------



## Laudian (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Ach, das finde ich garnicht mal so merkwürdig.

Die Listen mit seinen "Feinden" wird Erdowahn schon länger rumliegen haben.


----------



## Captn (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Viel merkwürdiger ist, dass er sich frei bewegen konnte, während des Putsches.


----------



## Grozz (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sind inzwischen mehr Richter und da kannst du mal sehen. Das haben die Mitten in der Nacht noch alles fertig gemacht.



Ein Hoch auf die Sekretärinnen. Also in Deutschland hätte das mit muss 2 jahre gebraucht bei der Geschwindigkeit der Ämter


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Damit warst du auch nicht gemeint.
> Es wird nur suggeriert, dass alle Türken, die hier leben, Erdogan gewählt haben und das ist schlicht falsch.



Ja nicht alle hier lebenden Türken habe Erdogan bei der letzten Wahl gewählt, aber deutlich mehr als die Hälfte (60%).



Headcrash schrieb:


> Alle Türken nicht würde aber mal behaupten 50/50. Grob geschätzt.
> Ich kenne persönlich solche und solche.



Nach offiziellen Zahlen zur letzten Wahl waren es 60% der in Deutschland lebenden Türken die Erdogan gewählt haben:

Turken in Deutschland wahlten Erdogan-Partei AKP - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Bei offziell 2.793.000 in Deutschland lebenden Türken (2013) wären das 1.675.800 türkische Wähler in Deutschland die für die AKP gestimmt haben:

Turkeistammige in Deutschland – Wikipedia


----------



## AbeZeamann (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Ich find ja das Ausreiseverbot von Hochschullehrkräften und Wissenschaftlern krass. Und dann wird noch kontrolliert wer Verbindungen zu Erdogan-Gegnern hat. Nach Militärs, Richtern und anderen Staatsdienern trifft es jetzt auch die Akademiker.....Traurig was da so abgeht.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Captn schrieb:


> Viel merkwürdiger ist, dass er sich frei bewegen konnte, während des Putsches.



Weil er wusste, wo er nicht sein durfte.


----------



## Captn (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil er wusste, wo er nicht sein durfte.


Hmm, das klingt aber sehr nach Alu-Hut.
Wenn das der Erdogan erfährt .


----------



## Grozz (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Achtung Sarkasmus:

Die Türken müssen aber auch alles nach machen. Erst die gefälschten Klamotten und jetzt wird sogar schon die Geschichte nachgestellt.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Captn schrieb:


> Hmm, das klingt aber sehr nach Alu-Hut.
> Wenn das der Erdogan erfährt .



Er hat einen Kumpel bei der NSA, denn die wussten garantiert schon alles vorher.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Er hat einen Kumpel bei der NSA, denn die wussten garantiert schon alles vorher.



Wusste garnicht das er einen Kumpel hat


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

_"Am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen."_

Da sucht sich  gerade jemand das "Beste" aus dem tausendjährigem Reich 
und den auferstandenen Ruinen. Das ist ein Trauerspiel.  Die armen Türken.


----------



## drebbin (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Ich werfe zu dem Thema mal die andere Seite der Ernsthaftigkeit mit in den Ring:
Der Postillon: Erdogan suspendiert 30.000 Schuler


----------



## Iconoclast (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> _"Am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen."_
> 
> Da sucht sich  gerade jemand das "Beste" aus dem tausendjährigem Reich
> und den auferstandenen Ruinen. Das ist ein Trauerspiel.  Die armen Türken.



Naja, was heißt arm. Gibt ja scheinbar genug Trottel da hinten, die kein bisschen selber denken und sich hinter Adolf stellen.


----------



## orca113 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Erdodolf wurde losgelassen und ist nicht mehr zu bändigen:

Jetzt hat er verlauten lassen das Putschisten zu recht mit dem Tod bestraft werden müssen:
Liveticker Militarputsch in der Turkei: Erdogan-Sprecher: "Hinrichtung der Putschisten ist faire Strafe" - N24.de


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



orca113 schrieb:


> Erdodolf wurde losgelassen und ist nicht mehr zu bändigen:
> 
> Jetzt hat er verlauten lassen das Putschisten zu recht mit dem Tod bestraft werden müssen:
> Liveticker Militarputsch in der Turkei: Erdogan-Sprecher: "Hinrichtung der Putschisten ist faire Strafe" - N24.de



Die Stelle finde ich viel besser:



> Die EU fordert die Türkei mit Nachdruck auf, ungeachtet des  Ausnahmezustands rechtsstaatliche Prinzipien und Menschenrechte zu  respektieren.
> 
> 
> In einer gemeinsamen Erklärung der  EU-Außenbeauftragten Federica Mogherini und des  EU-Erweiterungskommissars Johannes Hahn heißt es, die eingeleiteten  Maßnahmen im Bereich von Bildung, Justiz und Medien seien nicht  akzeptabel.



Die EU strampelt und jammert aber immer noch nicht zieht man Konsequenzen. Langsam sollte es eigentlich auch bei der EU angekommen sein das sie soviel plären können wie sie wollen, davon läst Erdogan sich nicht von seinem Kurs abbringen...
Die EU wirkt in dieser Situation mit ihrem Verhalten doch nur noch wie der Dorftrottel über den man lacht, aber niemand nimmt ihn ernst...


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Erdogan interessiert gar nicht was die EU sagt. Der will da auch gar nicht mehr rein.  Er weiß das sein Land wichtig für die Flüchtlingsfrage ist und seine Forderungen zumindest teilweise, seitens der EU eingelöst werden müssen, wenn man in der Flüchtlingspolitik weiter kommen will.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Erdogan interessiert gar nicht was die EU sagt. Der will da auch gar nicht mehr rein.  Er weiß das sein Land wichtig für die Flüchtlingsfrage ist und seine Forderungen zumindest teilweise, seitens der EU eingelöst werden müssen, wenn man in der Flüchtlingspolitik weiter kommen will.


Und genau deswegen soll die EU das Thema gefälligst selbst in die Hand nehmen, die Flüchtlinge gerecht verteilen und dann ist Erdogan nutzlos für Europa, und er hat kein Druckmittel mehr. 



AbeZeamann schrieb:


> Ich find ja das Ausreiseverbot von Hochschullehrkräften und Wissenschaftlern krass. Und dann wird noch kontrolliert wer Verbindungen zu Erdogan-Gegnern hat. Nach Militärs, Richtern und anderen Staatsdienern trifft es jetzt auch die Akademiker.....Traurig was da so abgeht.


Akademiker sind bei autoritären Herrschern sowieso nie gerne gesehen, da sie oft Dinge hinterfragen und sich nicht einfach lenken lassen. 
Das ist jetzt nicht exklusiv nur bei Akademikern so, aber der Prozentsatz von Leuten, die deutlich mehr hinterfragen, ist halt größer.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Erdogan hat Millionen Flüchtlinge welche er auf den Weg schicken könnte, er kann, strategisch geschickt, direkt Einfluss nehmen auf die Operationen gegen den IS.



Problem werden wohl eher die sein, die jetzt aus der Türkei fliehen werden. Insbesondere Erdogan Gegner und die alevitischen Kurden. 
Die Aleviten haben dann zumindest den Vorteil, das ein sehr moderater Islam gelebt wird. Also mit Gleichberechtigung usw. Kann sich die AFD also nicht mehr über die Sharia beschweren.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Erdogan hat Millionen Flüchtlinge welche er auf den Weg schicken könnte, er kann, strategisch geschickt, direkt Einfluss nehmen auf die Operationen gegen den IS.


Den Einfluss der Türkei auf die Operationen des IS sollte man nicht überhöhen.  Die Amis könnten im Bedarfsfall einen weiteren Flugzeugträger im Mittelmeer stationieren, und dann 2 im Wechsel operieren lassen. Damit kann man den IS weiterhin angreifen, und braucht die Türkei nicht. Frankreich macht es ähnlich. 
Einerseits braucht sich Erdogan nicht aufspielen, hat er doch direkt Anti-Assad-Kämpfer durchgewunken, sie teilweise ausgebildet, und auch medizinisch versorgt. Und man muss kein Prophet sein um zu wissen, dass ein paar dieser Kämpfer sicher mal die "Flagge" gewechselt haben, und nun für den IS kämpfen, wie viele der anderen Rebellen. Und wie es in der Geschichte schon unzählige Male passiert ist, da ist dieser Kapitel keine Ausnahme. 
Sorry, aber ich bin der Meinung dass es naiv und dumm ist, die Kämpfer dort unten mit Waffen zu versorgen, solange sie nur überzeugend genug sind, dass sie ja nur "moderate Muslime" wären, und nichts mit Fundamentalismus am Hut hätten. Die Taliban waren auch mal dick mit den Amis befreundet, daran wollen beide Seiten aber nicht mehr erinnert werden. 

Wie schon gesagt, die EU soll beim Flüchtlingsthema mal ordentlich was machen, dann wird die Türkei nicht gebraucht und hat keinerlei Trümpfe mehr in der Hand. Und die Türkei braucht Europa bzw die EU mehr als umgekehrt. 
Einerseits wegen den Exporten (2015 71 Mrd € in die EU Turkey - Trade - European Commission ), andererseits ist der Tourismus kein kleiner Wirtschaftszweig in der Türkei, und wer will schon in diese Türkei die absolut unsicher ist und nun in eine Diktatur abgleitet? Für EU-Bürger gibt es genug Alternativen. 

Erdowahn wird vermutlich kurzzeitig einen Schub bekommen, aber langfristig muss er sich mit der EU arrangieren. Und da hoffe ich, dass die EUklare Worte findet und eine harte Linie durchzieht. Wenn Erdowahn meint, er brauche die EU nicht, so sei es, Angestellte im Tourismus und in der Wirtschaft werden es ihm danken.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Anstelle in die Türkei kann man ja auch nach Spanien fahren. Schon vor dem Putsch hätte ich dort keinen Urlaub gemacht. Weniger wegen den Anschlägen, sondern mehr als Boykott.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> _"Am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen."_
> 
> Da sucht sich  gerade jemand das "Beste" aus dem tausendjährigem Reich
> und den auferstandenen Ruinen. Das ist ein Trauerspiel.  Die armen Türken.


Oh man sei nicht so verdammt unfähig.
Erstens heißt es "Am deutschen Wesen mag die Welt genesen" und zweitens hat dieses Zitat so gar nichts mit den Nazis zu tun. Drittens ist nichtmal der Deutsche Geist gemeint, sondern einfach die Existenz eines gemeinten Deutschland in der Mitte Europas.


----------



## MeinerMeinungNach (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Erdogan baut sich immer mehr zum Diktator auf, ich traue mich wetten das er nur sein Amt räumt wenn er dazu gezwungen wird, Putin tut es in Russland wenigstens mit Stil


----------



## poiu (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

ich bin wirklich gespannt wie sich das dort entwickelt



> Turkey’s coup in numbers
> 
> 21,000 private teachers have licences removed
> 15,000 suspended from education ministry
> ...



quelle:


----------



## hoffgang (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Den Einfluss der Türkei auf die Operationen des IS sollte man nicht überhöhen.  Die Amis könnten im Bedarfsfall einen weiteren Flugzeugträger im Mittelmeer stationieren, und dann 2 im Wechsel operieren lassen. Damit kann man den IS weiterhin angreifen, und braucht die Türkei nicht. Frankreich macht es ähnlich.



Das würde aber eine neue Schwerpunktbildung bedeuten. Die Amis haben nicht gerade Flugzeugträger über die sie einfach so verschieben können wie sie wollen. Die Budgetprobleme der Amerikaner haben grade in den letzten Jahren stark an der Einsatzbereitschaft des Militärs genagt, es wurde verkleinert & gespaart. Flugzeugträger sind z.b. zu lange im Einsatz, oftmals sind gegen Ende desselben Material und Mensch ermüdet.
Es würde schon irgendwie gehen, aber auf keinen Fall per Fingerschnippen. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Einerseits braucht sich Erdogan nicht aufspielen, hat er doch direkt Anti-Assad-Kämpfer durchgewunken, sie teilweise ausgebildet, und auch medizinisch versorgt. Und man muss kein Prophet sein um zu wissen, dass ein paar dieser Kämpfer sicher mal die "Flagge" gewechselt haben, und nun für den IS kämpfen, wie viele der anderen Rebellen. Und wie es in der Geschichte schon unzählige Male passiert ist, da ist dieser Kapitel keine Ausnahme.
> Sorry, aber ich bin der Meinung dass es naiv und dumm ist, die Kämpfer dort unten mit Waffen zu versorgen, solange sie nur überzeugend genug sind, dass sie ja nur "moderate Muslime" wären, und nichts mit Fundamentalismus am Hut hätten. Die Taliban waren auch mal dick mit den Amis befreundet, daran wollen beide Seiten aber nicht mehr erinnert werden.



Kurzer Einwurf vornweg:
Die Taliban als Bewegung haben sich nach dem Krieg der Russen in Afghanistan "gegründet". Die Amerikaner haben zu keiner Zeit die Taliban im Kampf gegen die Russen unterstützt, ging garnicht, da gabs eine Seite noch nicht. Ja, man hört das Argument immer wieder, hier werden aber Zeitlinien und Ereignisse durcheinandergeschmissen. Tatsächlich haben die Amerikaner ihr Engagement in Afghanistan nach Abzug der Russen massiv reduziert.
Ja die Taliban wurden hofiert wegen Pipelinebau, aber eine direkte Unterstützung durch die Amerikaner fand nicht statt. (Durch Saudi Arabien z.b. schon).
Das ganze ist ein bisschen komplexer, leider gibt es viele "Autoren" die diesen Umstand einfach abkürzen und sagen die Amis und die Taliban gegen die Russen weils einfacher ist als die durchaus komplexen Strukturen der Mudschaheddin in den 80ern aufzudröseln. Wer hält sich denn auch gerne mit Details auf wenn man Amis bashen kann (z.b. Wer Wind sät, grauenhaft, hätt man sich doppelt soviele Seiten gegönnt und dafür vernünftige Zusammenhänge erklärt wärs vllt was geworden).

Zum Eigentlichen Punkt:
Schwierig, ich hab die Problematik ja angesprochen. Wie unterstützen die Kurden, mit Waffen und Ausbildung. Mit Pech schießen unsere "guten" Kurden irgendwann auf unsere türkischen Freunde.




Leob12 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, die EU soll beim Flüchtlingsthema mal ordentlich was machen, dann wird die Türkei nicht gebraucht und hat keinerlei Trümpfe mehr in der Hand. Und die Türkei braucht Europa bzw die EU mehr als umgekehrt.
> Einerseits wegen den Exporten (2015 71 Mrd € in die EU Turkey - Trade - European Commission ), andererseits ist der Tourismus kein kleiner Wirtschaftszweig in der Türkei, und wer will schon in diese Türkei die absolut unsicher ist und nun in eine Diktatur abgleitet? Für EU-Bürger gibt es genug Alternativen.
> 
> Erdowahn wird vermutlich kurzzeitig einen Schub bekommen, aber langfristig muss er sich mit der EU arrangieren. Und da hoffe ich, dass die EUklare Worte findet und eine harte Linie durchzieht. Wenn Erdowahn meint, er brauche die EU nicht, so sei es, Angestellte im Tourismus und in der Wirtschaft werden es ihm danken.



Grundsätzlich richtig, aber kurzfristig kann die Türkei uns einfach stark schaden. Angenommen die Grenzen in der Türkei gehen wieder auf, bedeutet mehr Druck auf die EU, bedeutet mehr Druck auf die Regierung, bedeutet mehr Zulauf für AfD & Co, bedeutet unsicheren Ausgang Wahlen 2017 und schon sind wir garnicht mehr weit weg von einem Schreckensszenario was z.b. passiert wenn nächstes Jahr die AfD >17% Stimmen holt.
Mag sein das die Türkei langfristig darunter leidet, aber solange Erdogan innerhalb der Türkei keinen Widerstand bekommt, und das ist nach den jetzigen Ereignissen sehr unwahrscheinlich auf mittlere Frist, woher soll dann der Druck kommen.
Bei uns dagegen steigt der Widerstand gegen die Regierung mit jedem Vorkommnis, jedem Fehler in der Flüchtlingspolitik. Die radikalen, und seien es nur die CSU Seppel, bekommen Zulauf, vernünftige, langfristige und zukunftsorientierte Entscheidungen werden nichtmehr getroffen sondern kurzfristig werden Löcher gestopft um irgendwie aufgebrachtes Volk zu besänftigen.

Im ganzen Thema steckt durchaus Konfliktpotential und es wäre fatal das ganze nur abzutun.
Wäre nicht das erste mal das jemand sagt "Dann geh ich eben unter, aber DICH nehm ich mit!"




Sparanus schrieb:


> Oh man sei nicht so verdammt unfähig.
> Erstens heißt es "Am deutschen Wesen mag die Welt genesen" und zweitens hat dieses Zitat so gar nichts mit den Nazis zu tun. Drittens ist nichtmal der Deutsche Geist gemeint, sondern einfach die Existenz eines gemeinten Deutschland in der Mitte Europas.



Erst Wikipedia bemühen, damit verhindert man dummes unnötiges geflame:
Am deutschen Wesen mag die Welt genesen – Wikipedia

"Dem entsprach die *verbreitete* Zuspitzung des Geibel’schen _mag_ zu _soll_: _Am deutschen Wesen *soll* die Welt genesen._[SUP][[/SUP]"
Wer mag mit soll ersetzt kann sehr wohl in die Rechte Ecke gepackt werden, ist doch gerade diese Änderung Aufforderung statt Wunsch. Damit ändert sich der Kontext von einer Vorbildfunktion hin zu einem Imperativ.


----------



## Boarder1312 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das würde aber eine neue Schwerpunktbildung bedeuten. Die Amis haben nicht gerade Flugzeugträger über die sie einfach so verschieben können wie sie wollen. Die Budgetprobleme der Amerikaner haben grade in den letzten Jahren stark an der Einsatzbereitschaft des Militärs genagt, es wurde verkleinert & gespaart. Flugzeugträger sind z.b. zu lange im Einsatz, oftmals sind gegen Ende desselben Material und Mensch ermüdet.
> Es würde schon irgendwie gehen, aber auf keinen Fall per Fingerschnippen.
> 
> 
> ...



Aber die Mudschaheddin. Und daraus....

hier nach zulesen:

Bin Laden und Al Kaida, die verlorenen Söldner der CIA - Emigrantensöldner das Material zukünftiger Kriege

Und derAmerikaner hat vieles herauf beschworen. Sadam Hussen unterstüzt wegen dem Iran, um eines mal zu nennen.


Wenn in der Türkei unruhen, oder Bürgerkriegsähnliche Zustände eintreffen, dann, spätestens, werden alle Flüchtlinge die Reise nach Europa antreten.
Dann gute Nacht Deutschland.
Niemand in der EU will sie haben und nehmen.
Also bleibt es an uns hängen und ein parr weiteren Staaten.
Den grössten Kuchen werden wir wohl erneut abbekommen.
Wenn die EU so destabilisiert ist, und von Terror durchzogen, was macht dann Erdogan?
Er hat in Ruhe Zeit, alles so zu richten, wieer es will.
Die EU wird zu sehr mit sich selbst beschäftigt sein.


----------



## poiu (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Du malst da keine schöne zukunft.

Die aktuelle annäherung an Russland ist auch besorgniserregend, da haben sich zwei gefunden. 

In der Eu siehts nicht besser aus UK geht, Polen, Ungarn sind auch so auch kleiner Säuberungsaktionen^^ und absolute machtbesessene Populisten an der macht. 

In rest  der Eu siehts nicht besser AfD, Le pen, Österreichs...... und Mutti sitzt alles aus, wie immer. 

Die Amis Trump ...

einfach nur 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



poiu schrieb:


> Du malst da keine schöne zukunft.
> 
> Die aktuelle annäherung an Russland ist auch besorgniserregend, da haben sich zwei gefunden.
> 
> ...



Dazu fällt mir nur noch ein:

Wilkommen im Ergebnis von 60 Jahren Kapitalismus, politischer Vetternwirtschaft, Lobbyismus, Wirtschaftshörigkeit, einseitiger Wohlstandspolitik, Gier, schierer Ignoranz und ein unbeirrbarer Glauben an die Börse und die Aktienmärkte.
Schnalen sie sich an und lehnen sie sich zurück, hier erleben sie first class wie die positiven Errungenschaften der letzten Jahrzehnte Stück für Stück den Bach runter gehen.


----------



## orca113 (22. Juli 2016)

*Putsch in der Türkei*

Was wäre denn eine mögliche Lösung? Speziell die Frage mal an die Zukunftsschwarzmaler und Kapitalismuskritiker hier. Nicht falsch verstehen aber mir fällt auch nichts ein wie das in den Griff zu bekommen ist. Vielleicht ne radikalere EU?


----------



## Iconoclast (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

15.000 türkische Demonstranten werden erwartet, die gegen den Putsch demonstrieren. Meine für Köln war das. Kriegen ihre Hintern für nichts auf die Straße, distanzieren sich von gar nichts und für den Adolf rennen gleich 15.000 los. Ohne Worte.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



orca113 schrieb:


> Was wäre denn eine mögliche Lösung? Speziell die Frage mal an die Zukunftsschwarzmaler und Kapitalismuskritiker hier. Nicht falsch verstehen aber mir fällt auch nichts ein wie das in den Griff zu bekommen ist. Vielleicht ne radikalere EU?



Das Problem ist nicht der Kapitalismus an und für sich, das Problem ist halt wie mit dem Kapitalismus umgegangen wird. Wie überall braucht es strenge Reglementierungen und  Gesetze die negative Auswucherungen möglichst verhindern. Die soziale Marktwirtschaft hatte das ja mal zum Grundsatz.
Leider nur hat man grade die letzten 26 Jahre fleißig daran gearbeitet die Aspekte der sozialen Marktwirtschaft fleißig zu sabotieren und einstmals geschaffene Gesetze und Reglementierungen zu unterminieren. An anderer Stelle hat man fleißig daran gearbeitet, zb im Bereich der Banken und Börsen, das strengere Gesetze möglichst lasch ausfallen, oder nicht umgesetzt werden.

Außerdem müsste man sich halt auch mal eingestehen das die vom Westen gelebte Konsumgesellschaft ein Irrweg ist. Produkte und Ressourcen sind in vielen Bereichn nur so günstig weil die die es produzieren dafür bitter arm sind und man diese Armut noch fördert und massiv ausnutzt...
Würde man zu fairen Preisen produzieren und unter fairen Bedingungen würden Dinge wie alle 1-3 Jahre neue Smartphones, PCs, Fernsehr, Autos, ect. nicht mehr gehen, da die Preise dafür massiv steigen würden und auch andere Produkte wie Obst und Gemüse das in Südamerika, oder Asien produziert und durch die halbe Welt gefschickt wird, sowie Kleidung würden spürbar teurer werden.

Aber meiner Meinung nach wäre es das Wert... wen man so hunderten Millionen Menschen ein besseres Leben verschaffen würde und auch den Irrsinn des Mülls der produziert wird damit darstisch senken täten.

Man sieht, Lösungen müssen nicht komplziert sein (komplett neu erdacht werden) die Menschen im Westen müssten halt nur wollen die vorhandenen auch umsetzen zu wollen.


----------



## orca113 (22. Juli 2016)

*Putsch in der Türkei*

Ja da stimme ich dir 100pro zu aber ich dachte eher an diese Flüchtlingssache und den Umgang der EU mit dem islamistischen Terror sowie mir einem Erdodolf der außer Kontrolle ist.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das würde aber eine neue Schwerpunktbildung bedeuten. Die Amis haben nicht gerade Flugzeugträger über die sie einfach so verschieben können wie sie wollen. Die Budgetprobleme der Amerikaner haben grade in den letzten Jahren stark an der Einsatzbereitschaft des Militärs genagt, es wurde verkleinert & gespaart. Flugzeugträger sind z.b. zu lange im Einsatz, oftmals sind gegen Ende desselben Material und Mensch ermüdet.
> Es würde schon irgendwie gehen, aber auf keinen Fall per Fingerschnippen.


Wie gesagt, die NATO ist jedenfalls nicht vom Wohlwollen Erdogans abhängig, das wollte ich damit sagen. Und damit einhergehend soll man die Bedeutung der Türkei im Kampf gegen den IS nicht überhöhen. 




hoffgang schrieb:


> Kurzer Einwurf vornweg:
> Die Taliban als Bewegung haben sich nach dem Krieg der Russen in Afghanistan "gegründet". Die Amerikaner haben zu keiner Zeit die Taliban im Kampf gegen die Russen unterstützt, ging garnicht, da gabs eine Seite noch nicht. Ja, man hört das Argument immer wieder, hier werden aber Zeitlinien und Ereignisse durcheinandergeschmissen. Tatsächlich haben die Amerikaner ihr Engagement in Afghanistan nach Abzug der Russen massiv reduziert.
> Ja die Taliban wurden hofiert wegen Pipelinebau, aber eine direkte Unterstützung durch die Amerikaner fand nicht statt. (Durch Saudi Arabien z.b. schon).
> Das ganze ist ein bisschen komplexer, leider gibt es viele "Autoren" die diesen Umstand einfach abkürzen und sagen die Amis und die Taliban gegen die Russen weils einfacher ist als die durchaus komplexen Strukturen der Mudschaheddin in den 80ern aufzudröseln. Wer hält sich denn auch gerne mit Details auf wenn man Amis bashen kann (z.b. Wer Wind sät, grauenhaft, hätt man sich doppelt soviele Seiten gegönnt und dafür vernünftige Zusammenhänge erklärt wärs vllt was geworden).


Die Amerikaner haben sicher indirekt zum Aufstieg der Taliban beigetragen. Und eben jene Kämpfer, die mit Waffen beliefert wurden, eventuell auch ausgebildet wurden und dann vielleicht auch noch finanziell versorgt wurden, laufen halt möglicherweise zum "Feind" über. Damit meine ich nicht Russland. Damals war so eine Untestützung jedenfalls bequem, und auch heute macht man es noch so. Und es ist immer noch besser, als sich selbst die Hände schmutzig zu machen. Nur in manchen Fällen fällt einem das Konstrukt au den Kopf. Und daraus hätte man lernen können, und müssen. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Zum Eigentlichen Punkt:
> Schwierig, ich hab die Problematik ja angesprochen. Wie unterstützen die Kurden, mit Waffen und Ausbildung. Mit Pech schießen unsere "guten" Kurden irgendwann auf unsere türkischen Freunde.


Tja, "Pech" ist so eine Sache. Kann halt niemand sagen dass es dann "Pech" war, als unsere Soldaten von einer Waffe aus deutscher Produktion getötet wurden. Vielleicht war es wirklich Pech, allerdings ist mir auch kein Fall bekannt, in welchem viele Waffen Frieden gebracht haben.
Auch bei Assad und nun dem IS war die Prämisse "Geben wir ihnen halt ein paar Waffen, und hoffen wir auf das beste". Naja, ich findet das eher naiv. 




hoffgang schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich richtig, aber kurzfristig kann die Türkei uns einfach stark schaden. Angenommen die Grenzen in der Türkei gehen wieder auf, bedeutet mehr Druck auf die EU, bedeutet mehr Druck auf die Regierung, bedeutet mehr Zulauf für AfD & Co, bedeutet unsicheren Ausgang Wahlen 2017 und schon sind wir garnicht mehr weit weg von einem Schreckensszenario was z.b. passiert wenn nächstes Jahr die AfD >17% Stimmen holt.
> Mag sein das die Türkei langfristig darunter leidet, aber solange Erdogan innerhalb der Türkei keinen Widerstand bekommt, und das ist nach den jetzigen Ereignissen sehr unwahrscheinlich auf mittlere Frist, woher soll dann der Druck kommen.
> Bei uns dagegen steigt der Widerstand gegen die Regierung mit jedem Vorkommnis, jedem Fehler in der Flüchtlingspolitik. Die radikalen, und seien es nur die CSU Seppel, bekommen Zulauf, vernünftige, langfristige und zukunftsorientierte Entscheidungen werden nichtmehr getroffen sondern kurzfristig werden Löcher gestopft um irgendwie aufgebrachtes Volk zu besänftigen.


Wie gesagt, die Populisten haben erhöhte Zustimmung bekommen, nachdem die EU den Kopf in den Sand gesteckt hat, jahrelang. Man hat halt gehofft, gewartet, und vieles ignoriert. Jetzt dampft der Haufen. Und selbst wenn der Deal mit Erdogan erfolgreich ist, die Populisten könnnen diesen Deal der EU auch als Schwäche auslegen. Jetzt versucht man den Populisten wieder Wähler wegzunehmen, indem man eine "Light-Version" dieser "Populistenpolitik" fährt (das ist jetzt natürlich arg vereinfacht dargestellt). Ob das funktioniert, wage ich zu bezweifeln. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Im ganzen Thema steckt durchaus Konfliktpotential und es wäre fatal das ganze nur abzutun.
> Wäre nicht das erste mal das jemand sagt "Dann geh ich eben unter, aber DICH nehm ich mit!"


Die EU hätte längst genug dafür tun können, um nicht von der Türkei abhängig zu sein. Und sie hätte es ganz einfach tun müssen. 



Iconoclast schrieb:


> 15.000 türkische Demonstranten werden erwartet, die gegen den Putsch demonstrieren. Meine für Köln war das. Kriegen ihre Hintern für nichts auf die Straße, distanzieren sich von gar nichts und für den Adolf rennen gleich 15.000 los. Ohne Worte.


Distanzierst du dich jedes Mal wenn jemand die Hand zum Hitlergruß hebt? 
Oder soll ich mich von Fritzl distanzieren weil ich Österreicher bin? 
Wieso immer diese Verallgemeinerungen?


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



> Klare Worte zu den Vorgängen in der Türkei findet Österreichs  Außenminister Sebastian Kurz. Er fordert eine entschlossene Haltung in  der EU und legt Erdogan-Demonstranten nahe, das Land zu verlassen.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach richtige und notwendige Worte die der Herr Kurz da äußert.
Solche Aussagen würde sich wohl kein deutscher Politker je trauen.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach richtige und notwendige Worte die der Herr Kurz da äußert.
> Solche Aussagen würde sich wohl kein deutscher Politker je trauen.


Er ist jung, und ein Medienpolitiker. Große Worte findet er immer, aber sonst nichts dahinter. 
"Wem es nicht passt, der soll gehen" --> tolle Botschaft, kann  man auf ziemlich alles anwenden.  

In der Situation nützt es gar nichts, wenn man Öl ins Feuer gießt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Österreich hat wohl keine große türkische Gemeinde, außerdem ist es eh nur ein kleines Land (in der Heute Show wurde Österreich mal als Murmeltiergehege bezeichnet ), da kann man durchaus mal undiplomatische Parolen raushauen, ohne das negative Folgen zu befürchten sind.  In einem 80 Million Staat ist das alles ein bisschen komplizierter.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> In einem 80 Million Staat ist das alles ein bisschen komplizierter.



Nicht, wenn du Horst Seehofer heißt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Wobei der ja nur Bayern unter sich hat. Und bei der bayrischen Bierkultur kann man da auch mal drüber hinwegsehen. Nicht auszudenken, wenn Steinmeier so etwas sagen würde.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Wobei der ja nur Bayern unter sich hat. Und bei der bayrischen Bierkultur kann man da auch mal drüber hinwegsehen. Nicht auszudenken, wenn Steinmeier so etwas sagen würde.



Schlimm aber deswegen, weil Seehofer annimmt, dass er für ganz Deutschland spricht und eben nicht nur für Bayern.
Noch schlimmer ist es, dass sich Berlin dem auch noch unterordnet oder mitklatscht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Was meinste denn konkret?


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Ausländermaut z.B.
Groß angelabert und am Ende von Berlin gestützt obwohl jeder wusste, dass die EU das kippen wird.
Und bis heute gibt es die "Ausländermaut" nicht mal. Also eben leeres Geschwafel. 
Dann die "Herdprämie". Auch so ein Ding, das ausm Süden kam und schließlich in Berlin durch gewunken wurde.
Dazu kommt, dass das Betreuungsgeld auf ALG II Empfänger voll angerechnet wird, obwohl es gerade dort sinnvoller wäre, dass die Kinder in den Kindergarten gingen. Also anstatt den wohlhabenden Leuten das Geld in den Hintern zu schieben, hätte man für ALG II Leute den Kindergartenplatz mit finanzieren können.

Aber ich will nicht abschweifen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Übrigens mal wieder ein guter Witz von Erdowolf, er scheint mal wieder böse beleidigt zu sein:
Turkei: Erdogan wirft Standard & Poor's "Turkenfeindlichkeit" vor - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Dieser Mann ist nichts weiter als eine Karrikatur, aber leider eine gefährliche....


----------



## orca113 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Mir geht es langsam aber sicher mächtig auf die Nerven.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Russland hat weit mehr Einfluss auf die EU-Politik, die Stabilität und die Beziehungen im Ausland als Türkei es je könnte. Speziell bei uns. Russland ist ein mächtiger Handelspartner, viele unserer Firmen haben da ihre Standorte und betrachten den Markt als extrem wichtig. Türkei? Who cares.



Naja. 2015 stand es 52 (Russland) zu 37 Milliarden (Türkei) beim Handelsvolumen, aber die Gewinne aus dem Türkeihandel waren sogar genauso groß, wie die (Rohstroffkauf bedingten) Verluste im Handel mit Russland (je 8 Milliarden).
Vor allem aber gibt es wesentlich mehr türkischstämmige Personen in Deutschland, als russischstämmige, der Konflikt hat also auch soziale Sprengkraft.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Offtopic...
> Das haben wir hier schon in vielen Themen von den AfDlern gelernt.
> Zum Deutschsein gehört mehr. Nur wenn Du blonde Augen und blaue
> Haare hast, kannst Du Deutscher sein, alle anderen sind...



Du hast den Hass auf alle nicht Deutschen vergessen. Ohne den kannst du maximal Vaterlandsveräter sein, aber nicht Teutscher.




Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist klar, aber wieso wählen die automatisch Erdiogan?
> Die Türken, bzw. türkisch stämmigen Menschen, die ich kenne, lehnen Erdogan ab.
> 
> Und Hallen kann man auch so füllen. Gibt mir einer 50 Mäuse, latsche ich auch rein und halte ein Schild hoch, kein Problem.



Es gibt gerade in Deutschland einen Trend zu türkischem Nationalismus unter den Einwanderern der dritten und vierten Generation. Die haben endgültig aufgegeben, von der deutschen Gesellschaft akzeptiert zu werden und grenzen sich jetzt genau in Gegenrichtung ab - Erdogan passt wie die Faust aufs Auge. Die älteren spricht sein Konservatismus ggf. ebenfalls an, den die haben eben ein durch ihre erste Lebenshälfte geprägtes, veraltetes Bild der Türkei. Und selbst ganz unemotional ist er derjenige, der hart mit der EU verhandelt und z.B. Reisefreiheit erzwingen will (nagut: Im Moment nicht mehr  ), was für alle Exiltürken von Vorteil wäre.
Deutschtürken sind Erdogan also nicht abgeneigter, als türkische Türken.




Leob12 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, dann ist es wohl wirklich die Abkehr vom Westen und mit Eiltempo zurück in die geistige Steinzeit.
> Ich bin gespannt, wie die EU damit umgeht. Allein dieser Gedanke, widerlich.



Wenn ich mich so umgucke, dann wird Merkel "Schweigen und Zugucken" wohl als alternativlos deklarieren, schließlich ist die Türkei doch die tolle neue Heimat für diverse Flüchtlinge...

Bislang wurde jedenfalls rein gar nichts unternommen, obwohl es selbst nach Erdogans eigener Schilderung dringend nötig wäre. Man muss sich das mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen:
In einem Land bricht die öffentliche Ordnung wegen Terrorismus zusammen
Über 3 Millionen Leute stehen unter akutem Terrorismusverdacht und dürfen das Land nicht mehr verlassen
10000 in Justiz, Polizei und anderen öffentlichen Diensten werden als Terroristen festgenommen
Landesweit soll die gesamte akademische Elite ein Terrornetzwerk betreiben.
20000 Lehrer, die naturgemäß sehr viel Einfluss auf Kinder haben, werden als Terroristen suspendiert.

Und für dieses Land, in dem nach Ausführungen der eigenen Regierung Mord und Totschlag herrschen, in dem statistisch in jedem Linienbus mindestens zwei Terrorverdächtige sitzen und in dem der gesamte Staatsapparat von Terroristen durchsetzt ist, für dieses Land gibt es nicht einmal eine Reisewarnung?

In so einem Falle gehören Grenzen geschlossen, Flugverbindungen eingestellt, Botschaftspersonal evakuiert und die Bundeswehr abgezogen.

Es sei denn natürlich, Erdogans Schilderung ist falsch und es handelt sich stattdessen um ein Land, in dem eine absolutistische Regierung eine großangelegte Säuberungsaktion gegen politische Gegner sowie religiöse und ethnische Gruppen durchführt.
In so einem Falle gehören Grenzen geschlossen, Flugverbindungen eingestellt, Botschaftspersonal evakuiert und die Bundeswehr in Alarmbereitschaft versetzt.




Grozz schrieb:


> Findet ihr es nicht auch komisch das direkt nach dem putschversuch eine Liste da ist mit über 2000 Richtern?
> 
> Ich meine was haben die damit zu tun? Das ist für mich das exakt gleiche wie 1933.



Die schnellen Verhaftungen gehen alle auf (angebliche?) Bezüge zur Gülen-Bewegung zurück. Die hat Erdogan seit langem auf dem Kieker (und umgekehrt - und machen wir uns nichts vor: religiöse Sekten sind nicht das gelbe vom Ei) und entsprechende Listen griffbereit. Seitdem der Putsch offiziell Gülen zugeordnet wurde, wird halt gegen Personen auf diesen Listen vorgegangen. Die Assoziationen mit 33 passen also nicht ganz. (38 wäre passender. Juden waren schon vorher markiert wurden und dann wurde diese Vorarbeit nach einem Anlass für konkrete Maßnahmen genutzt)




Captn schrieb:


> Viel merkwürdiger ist, dass er sich frei bewegen konnte, während des Putsches.



Er war im Urlaub außerhalb Istanbuls. Die Putschisten haben eine leere Hauptstadt angegriffen - das passt in beide Richtungen.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir nur noch ein:
> 
> Wilkommen im Ergebnis von 60 Jahren Kapitalismus, politischer Vetternwirtschaft, Lobbyismus, Wirtschaftshörigkeit, einseitiger Wohlstandspolitik, Gier, schierer Ignoranz und ein unbeirrbarer Glauben an die Börse und die Aktienmärkte.
> Schnalen sie sich an und lehnen sie sich zurück, hier erleben sie first class wie die positiven Errungenschaften der letzten Jahrzehnte Stück für Stück den Bach runter gehen.



Dem Kapitalismus kann man ja vieles vorwerfen, aber gerade bei Erdogan sehe ich die Verbindung wirklich nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dem Kapitalismus kann man ja vieles vorwerfen, aber gerade bei Erdogan sehe ich die Verbindung wirklich nicht.



Das bezog sich auch nicht direkt auf Erdogan sondern darauf das die Welt nach Ansicht des  in dem Post von mir zitierten Users grade an allen Ecken und Enden verrückt zu spielen scheint (Flüchtlingskrisen, Kriege, Rechtsruck, steigende Armut, Terrorismus, usw.).
Und da kann man definitiv dem vom Westen gelebten Kaptialismus die Schuld für geben.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Er war im Urlaub außerhalb Istanbuls. Die Putschisten haben eine leere Hauptstadt angegriffen



Istanbul ist aber auch nich die Hauptstadt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*


da hast du natürlich recht. In Ankara war Erdogan aber auch nicht.


----------



## Junkrat (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> da hast du natürlich recht. In Ankara war Erdogan aber auch nicht.



Nur so als Info nebenbei: In beiden Städten leben nicht 2-3 Mann - sondern wir sprechen hier von Millionen von Einwohnern.

Wie Du auf das schmale Brett kommst: "...Die Putschisten haben eine leere Hauptstadt angegriffen" bleibt dein Geheimnis.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Junkrat schrieb:


> Wie Du auf das schmale Brett kommst: "...Die Putschisten haben eine leere Hauptstadt angegriffen" bleibt dein Geheimnis.



Denk doch mal nach was ruyven_macaran damit meinen könnte, ist doch nun wirklich nicht schwer drauf zu kommen. 
 Natürlich ist damit nicht gemeint das dort absolut niemand (kein Mensch) gewesen wäre, die Aussage bezog sich darauf das keine wichtigen Regierungspersonen dort waren, die man hätte festsetzen können.

Die Putschisten haben also eine Hauptstadt angegriffen in der faktisch keine hohen / wichtigen Regierungsvertreter waren...


----------



## orca113 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Ja und angesichts der Konsequenzen die die Initiatoren nach einem fehlgeschlagenen Putsch zu erwarten hätten, hätte jeder echte Putschist aus diesem Grund schon genau geplant und zugeschlagen wenn wichtige Leute oder auch Erdodolf selbst greifbar gewesen wären.


----------



## Junkrat (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Putschisten haben also eine Hauptstadt angegriffen in der faktisch keine hohen / wichtigen Regierungsvertreter waren...



Auch für dich gilt: Seit wann ist Istanbul eine Hauptstadt ? Darüber solltest besser "DU" einmal nachdenken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Und die Spirale der Säuberung dreht sich weiter
:Turkei: Erdogan schliesst Schulen, Einrichtungen, Ausreiseverbote - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ich finde es sehr schade, das Gülen in der deutschen Presse in der Regel als "Prediger" bezeichet wird, dabei ist das
wenige, was ich von  ihm hörte, genau das Gegenteil. Ein scheinbar weltoffener Mann, der für Bildung und Selbst-
verantwortung steht hat wenig mit Religion zu tun. Oder ist mein erster Eindruck völlig falsch?

Kann hier irgendwer fundierte zu Gülen beitragen? Der Wiki-Artikel ist schwer zu interpretieren. Das hier liest
sich z.B. gut, aber ist es stimmig:

_"Helen Rose Ebaugh von der Universität Houston behauptet in ihrer  Untersuchung, dass die [Gülen] Bewegung sich stets von der Politik distanziere  und Bildung sowie spirituelle Entwicklung des Individuums in den  Vordergrund stelle - sie unterscheide sich von anderen islamischen  Bewegungen vor allem durch Befürwortung des humanistischen Weltbildes,  der Globalisierung, der freien Marktwirtschaft und der Symbiose von  Tradition und Moderne;[SUP][78][/SUP] Ebaugh ist allerdings vorgeworfen worden, dass sie dabei kritische Fragen ausblende.[_


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Na ja, Gülen ist nun mal ein Iman und sieht die Todesstrafe vor für Leute, die sich vom Islam abwenden. 
Das hat mit weltoffen jetzt nichts zu tun.
Dazu kommt, dass seine "Bewegung" relativ viel Kapital hat, da haben sich ja einige Unternehmen angeschlossen und unterstützen ihn mit Geld.
Ob Gülen jetzt besser für die Türkei ist als Erdogan würde ich nicht mal sagen. Gülen will vermutlich auch einen islamischen Staat denn einen demokratischen Staat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> ...Ob Gülen jetzt besser für die Türkei ist als Erdogan würde ich nicht mal sagen. Gülen will vermutlich auch einen islamischen Staat denn einen demokratischen Staat...


Das ist ja genau meine Frage. Ob es nur eine humanistische Fassade ist oder ernst gemeint. 
Denn Alternativen zu Erdogan müssen her, sonst ist die Türkei bald wirtschaftlich tod.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Tja, schau dir die Entwicklung im Irak an.
Da haben die Schiiten jetzt die Mehrheit im Parlament und unterdrücken die Sunniten, von denen sie ja Jahrelang selbst unterdrückt wurden.
Was daraus geworden ist, wissen wir.

Jetzt das gleiche auf die Türkei umgemünzt.
Aktuell werden Gulen Anhänger unterdrückt und vermutlich in Massen verhaftet und in den Knast gesteckt, denn Gülen hat ja viele Anhänger an Universitäten und Schulen.
Kommt nun Gülen an die Macht, wird es meines Erachtens genauso ablaufen. Erdogan Anhänger wandert zu Tausenden in den Knast, werde unterdrückt, andere Meinungen werden zensiert, ausgeschlossen.
Ich glaube nicht, dass sich großartig was ändert, wenn man den einen mit dem anderen austauscht.
Die Türkei ist von einem demokratischen Rechtsstaat inzwischen sehr weit entfernt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> ...Kommt nun Gülen an die Macht, wird es meines Erachtens genauso ablaufen....


Vermutung oder gibt es dafür Hinweise? Ansonsten wäre es ein Austreiben des Teufels durch den Belzebub.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Wenn ich seinen Hintergrund anschaue, dann vermute ich das, dass es so ablaufen wird.
Alleine schon aus Rache wird er das dann so machen.
Ich sehe derzeit keine Rückkehr zum normalen System in der Türkei. Die brauchen jetzt einen Umbruch von Innen, und der kommt so schnell nicht. Dazu geht es den Leuten noch zu gut.
Gerade weil die Türkei unter Erdogan alles auf Pump gekauft hat. Platzt die Blase ist Erdogan weg, daher versucht er jetzt sich festzusaugen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist ja genau meine Frage. Ob es nur eine humanistische Fassade ist oder ernst gemeint.
> Denn Alternativen zu Erdogan müssen her, sonst ist die Türkei bald wirtschaftlich tod.



Es ist keine humanistische Fassade, weil die Bewegung nicht im europäischen Sinne humanistisch ist. Soweit ich das überblicke ist Gülen zwar modern im Sinne von offen für neue Technologien, fördert auch Bildung im Bereich Sprachen und betreibt soziale Hilfsprojekte. Das aber auf Basis der islamischen Verpflichtung, seinen Mitmenschen zu Helfen und im Rahmen der Offenheit für neue Erkenntnisse, die der Koran eben durchaus hergibt. Gülen ist muslimischer Glaube as its best - aber es ist immer noch eine erzreligiöse Bewegung, die darauf aus ist, muslimisch zu indoktrinieren. Z.B. Rechtsstaatlichkeit gehört zu diesem Bild genausowenig, wie zu Erdogan und ein Gülenanhänger dürfte auch nicht die andere Wange hinhalten, wenn seine Religion angegriffen wird.

Von einem nennenswerte politischen Arm der Bewegung wüsste ich aber nichts - Gülen ist nicht darauf aus, türkischer Präsident zu werden, er will seine Ideale von unten her in der Gesellschaft verbreiten.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Junkrat schrieb:


> Auch für dich gilt: Seit wann ist Istanbul eine Hauptstadt ? Darüber solltest besser "DU" einmal nachdenken.



Danke aber nein, ich brauch nicht darüber nachdenken da ich an keiner Stelle behauptet habe das Istanbul aktuell Hauptstadt der Türkei wäre (was es bis zum Ende des osmanischen Reichs war und aktuell Ankara ist).

Außerdem bezog sich meine Aussage auch nur auf den Teil der leeren Stadt, den du ja scheinbar vom inhaltlichen Kontext nicht zu verstehen schienst und der vom Kern her trotzdem  richtig ist und auch bleibt.

Den dir ist schon klar das der Putsch nicht nur in Istanbul von statten ging sondern auch zeitgleich in Ankara und einigen anderen größeren Städten der Türkei? Folglich ist ruyven_macarans Aussage damit im Kern nicht falsch, auch wen es die Äußerung zur Hauptstadt definitiv war. In Anakara haben die Putschisten nämlich genauso wenig ranghohe Mitglieder der Regierung festgesetzt. Den einzigen wichtigen Amtsinhaber der während des Putsches festgesetzt werden konnte war der Befehlshabende General der Armee...

Ergo haben sie auch dort (in Ankara) eine "leere" Stadt vorgefunden.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von einem nennenswerte politischen Arm der Bewegung wüsste ich aber nichts - Gülen ist nicht darauf aus, türkischer Präsident zu werden, er will seine Ideale von unten her in der Gesellschaft verbreiten.



Naja vieleicht mag er keine Ambitionen haben selbst politisch aktiv die Macht auszuüben, er ist aber trotzdem ein Machtmensch, blos halt einer der die Fäden lieber  aus dem Hintergrund zieht als aktiv wie Erdogan in der Öffentlichkeit eines Amtes zu stehen.
 Er ist entsprechend auch sehr bestrebt darin Anhänger seiner Bewegung in der Türkei in politische Ämter und den Staatsdienst zu bringen, wo sie entsprechend auch positiv zu Gunsten seiner Bewegung und Interessen Einfluss nehmen können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Bei den Machtambitionen kann ich mich nur an dem orientieren, was allgemeine Quellen über die Gülen-Bewegung erzählen. Demnach ist es tatsächlich eine "Bewegung", keine Sekte mit Führerkult und er hat nicht einmal Interesse daran, innerhalb diese naheliegenden Grenze die Fäden zu ziehen. Er hat seine Ideale, verbreitet die medial und führt, im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten Projekte durch - das wars. Anzeichen für Intrigien im Hintergrund oder Machtambitionen sehe ich erstmal keine, nur ganz normales "Weltverbessertum", in diesem Fall halt aus der Perspektive eines Imams.
Natürlich ist es dabei jeder willkommen, der mitmacht, insbesondere wenn es Personen mit gewissem Einfluss sind - aber das ist nicht das gleiche wie ein gesteuertes einschleichen in entsprechende Ämter oder systematische Nutzung von Ämtern zugunsten der eigenen Bewegung. Mir wäre auch nicht bekannt, dass Gülen-Anhänger an irgend einer Stelle für Gesetze gesorgt hätten, die selektiv nur ihrer Bewegung Vorteile verschaffen. Verglichen mit anderen religiösen Vereinen mit gesellschaftlicher Agenda wie z.B. den christlichen Kirchen in Deutschland, scheinen sie wenig bis keinen Lobbyismus zu betreiben, sondern sich allein auf die Verbreitung ihrer eigenen Ansichten auf unterster Ebene zu konzentrieren.
Bilder wie Erdogans "Parallelstaat" passen imho nicht, eher wäre es ein "Parallelvolk" (ohne Staatsapparat), dass ich aber abseits der Bildungseinrichtungen nicht sonderlich abzuschotten scheint, sondern im Gegenteil eher offen präsentieren will.


----------



## Junkrat (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ergo haben sie auch dort (in Ankara) eine "leere" Stadt vorgefunden.



Die Kurve hast Du so gerade noch bekommen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...] Es ist keine humanistische Fassade, weil die Bewegung nicht im europäischen Sinne humanistisch ist. Soweit ich das überblicke ist Gülen zwar modern im Sinne von offen für neue Technologien, fördert auch Bildung im Bereich Sprachen und betreibt soziale Hilfsprojekte. [...]


Ist er damit aber nicht viel weiter als Erdogan, der ebenso zur islamischen Verfassung zurück will, dabei aber Wissenschaft und Rechtsstaat massiv einschränkt? Nicht, das Gülen irgendwie zur Debatte steht, aber gedanklich bin ich in einer "Nacherdogan-Zeit" und spinne gedanklich rum, was es für Alternativen für die Türkei gäbe.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

In einer Post Erdogan Zeit wollen die Kurden sicher aber ein größeres Stück vom Kuchen haben.


----------



## Duvar (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Turkischer Prasident im ARD-Interview: Erdogan greift die EU an | tagesschau.de


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Na ja, was den Flüchtlingsdeal angeht hat er wohl Recht. Seine Ausführungen zur Demokratie und Rechtsstaatlichkeit in der Türkei hingegen sind Bullshit. Dort herrscht mittlerweile eine Autokratie im Mantel einer Demokratie ähnlich wie in Russland.  

Natürlich ist keine Demokratie gegen die persönliche Einflussname des Präsidenten, Premiers oder Kanzlers gefeit. Die Bürger und das Parlament werden stets beeinflusst von dem, was das Oberhaupt krtisiert und wofür es plädiert. Aber in der Türkei geht es wie in Russland einfach viel zu weit mit der Einflussname. Vor allem die Unterdrückung der Pressefreiheit in beiden Ländern bricht den vorgeblichen Demokratien das Rückgrat, weil sie die öffentliche Meinungsbildung behindert und damit auch die Wahlergebnisse erheblich beeinflusst.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Natürlich ist keine Demokratie gegen die persönliche Einflussname des Präsidenten, Premiers oder Kanzlers gefeit. Die Bürger und das Parlament werden stets beeinflusst von dem, was das Oberhaupt krtisiert und wofür es plädiert. Aber in der Türkei geht es wie in Russland einfach viel zu weit mit der Einflussname. Vor allem die Unterdrückung der Pressefreiheit in beiden Ländern bricht den vorgeblichen Demokratien das Rückgrat, weil sie die öffentliche Meinungsbildung behindert und damit auch die Wahlergebnisse erheblich beeinflusst.



Zu einer Demokratie gehört eben die strickte Gewaltenteilung mit einer unabhängigen Justiz und Pressefreiheit.
Ist das nicht mehr gewährleistet, ist das für mich keine Demokratie mehr.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Wie ein Behördenvertreter mitteilte hat die türkische Regierung heute weitere 45 Zeitungen und 16 Fernsehsender per Regierungsdekret schließen lassen:

Nach Putschversuch: Turkische Regierung schliesst 45 Zeitungen und 16 TV-Sender | Berliner Zeitung


----------



## orca113 (27. Juli 2016)

*Putsch in der Türkei*

Das vierte Reich...

Schlimm, er wird alles gleichschalten. Habe heute mit einem Türken zusammen gearbeitet. Auch er und seine Familie sehen Erdowahn als einen neuen "Hitler" und finden die Entwicklung schlimm.


----------



## Icedaft (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Wer nicht für mich ist, ist gegen mich...


----------



## Woohoo (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Hat er leider nicht so gesagt. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4JADXljF9hY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist er damit aber nicht viel weiter als Erdogan, der ebenso zur islamischen Verfassung zurück will, dabei aber Wissenschaft und Rechtsstaat massiv einschränkt? Nicht, das Gülen irgendwie zur Debatte steht, aber gedanklich bin ich in einer "Nacherdogan-Zeit" und spinne gedanklich rum, was es für Alternativen für die Türkei gäbe.



"viel weiter als Erdogan" zu sein ist keine große Leistung. Aber für eine nach-Erdogan-Zeit (die ich so schnell nicht kommen sehe, da weder er der nicht ganz kleine Bevölkerungsteil hinter ihm klein beigeben werden) braucht es nicht nur jemanden mit etwas akzeptableren Moralvorstellungen, sondern auch jemanden der diese mit dem Willen und der Fähigkeit einer Regierung verknüpft und demokratisch solls dann bitte auch noch sein.
Das wird schwer so jemanden zu finden. (Immerhin hat Erdogan schon Listen mit potentiellen Kandidaten zusammengestellt  )


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Die türkische Regierung fordert jetzt auch von Deutschland die Auslieferung von Gülen-Anhängern, die nach dem Putsch angeblich nach Deutschland geflohen sein sollen:

Aussenminister: Turkei fordert von Berlin Auslieferung von Gulen-Anhangern - DIE WELT

Außerdem soll am Sontag in Köln eine Pro-Erdogan Demonstration stattfinden, laut Polizei werden dabei bis zu 30.000 Demonstranten erwartet:

Erdogan-Demo in Koln: Verbot der Demo ist nicht ausgeschlossen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## orca113 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Eines Tage wird in jemand erschlagen... Bedenklich wie der kleine Giftzwerg die Welt in Atem kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

(Achtung: Satire)


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die türkische Regierung fordert jetzt auch von Deutschland die Auslieferung von Gülen-Anhängern


Wurden doch schon ausgeliefert:
Deutschland liefert 500 Gulle-Anhanger an Erdogan aus


----------



## Boarder1312 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Wurde aber auch Zeit, das der Dreck endlich mal verschwindet!


----------



## Oberst Klink (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Erdowahn und sein selbst inszenierter Putschversuch. Man hat ja gesehen, dass dieser Putschversuch nur ein Vorwand dazu war, in der Türkei aufzuräumen. Er hat Richter, Lehrer, Polizisten, Militärs entlassen, zu tausenden. 

Noch kurioser sind die Erdowahn-Anhänger, die heute in Köln für ihren Liebling demonstrieren. Beklagen sich über mangelhafte Meinungsfreiheit und demonstrieren für Erdowahn. Finde den Fehler.


----------



## -Gizmo (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Wurde aber auch Zeit, das der Dreck endlich mal verschwindet!



Menschen als "Dreck" zu Betiteln, verdeutlicht einem viel mehr - Deine mehr als fragwürdige Geisteshaltung in frage zu stellen, den Rest denkt man sich.


----------



## Boarder1312 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



-Gizmo schrieb:


> Menschen als "Dreck" zu Betiteln, verdeutlicht einem viel mehr - Deine mehr als fragwürdige Geisteshaltung in frage zu stellen, den Rest denkt man sich.



Du solltest den Beitrag davor mal lesen!
Auch den link mal anklicken!

Hier noch mal extra für dich:

Der Postillon: "Macht dann 10 Millionen Euro": Deutschland liefert 500 Gulle-Anhanger an Erdogan aus

Der Postillon ist eine Satire Seite! 
Da wird von Gülle geredet. 
Kuhscheisse mit der gedüngt wird. In einem Anhänger!
Mein Kommentar bezog sich auf den verlinkten Artikel!

Erst lesen!
Und dann musst du mich auch nicht beleidigen, indem du mir eine fragwürdige Geisteshaltung vorwirfst. 
Es ist eine Satire und es geht um Gülle.


----------



## MeinerMeinungNach (1. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Juhu, wir bekommen einen neuen Diktator, last mich raten, er wird sich bald Sultan von Klein-Osmanien nennen, Scherz beiseite, den wird niemand mehr vom Thron holen können, was wird als nächsten passieren, nachdem er der das Militär 100% unter Kontrolle hat wird er die große Säuberungsaktion starten, danach wird er wie Russland Land annektieren, da wo jetzt Bürgerkrieg herrscht, also in halb Arabien.


----------



## DKK007 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



MeinerMeinungNach schrieb:


> Juhu, wir bekommen einen neuen Diktator, last mich raten, er wird sich bald Sultan von Klein-Osmanien nennen, Scherz beiseite, den wird niemand mehr vom Thron holen können, was wird als nächsten passieren, nachdem er der das Militär 100% unter Kontrolle hat wird er die große Säuberungsaktion starten, danach wird er wie Russland Land annektieren, da wo jetzt Bürgerkrieg herrscht, also in halb Arabien.



Ist nur die Frage, wann er dann gerne wieder sein Groß-Osmanisches Reich haben möchte und in Syrien und Irak einmarschiert. Durch den Bürgerkrieg haben die Länder ja nicht viel dagegen zu setzen, allerdings wird es dann noch viel unruhiger werden.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist nur die Frage, wann er dann gerne wieder sein Groß-Osmanisches Reich haben möchte und in Syrien und Irak einmarschiert. Durch den Bürgerkrieg haben die Länder ja nicht viel dagegen zu setzen, allerdings wird es dann noch viel unruhiger werden.


Nur sieht sich Russland als Schutzmacht von Syrien (bzw. von Assad). Das könnte richtig böse enden, wenn die NATO sich dann nicht von der Türkei abwendet.


----------



## orca113 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Erdowahn und sein selbst inszenierter Putschversuch. Man hat ja gesehen, dass dieser Putschversuch nur ein Vorwand dazu war, in der Türkei aufzuräumen. Er hat Richter, Lehrer, Polizisten, Militärs entlassen, zu tausenden.
> 
> Noch kurioser sind die Erdowahn-Anhänger, die heute in Köln für ihren Liebling demonstrieren. Beklagen sich über mangelhafte Meinungsfreiheit und demonstrieren für Erdowahn. Finde den Fehler.



Demonstranten die für Erdowahn demonstrieren und Aluha Akbar (der Teufel weiß ob ich das richtig geschrieben habe) rufen...


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist nur die Frage, wann er dann gerne wieder sein Groß-Osmanisches Reich haben möchte und in Syrien und Irak einmarschiert. Durch den Bürgerkrieg haben die Länder ja nicht viel dagegen zu setzen, allerdings wird es dann noch viel unruhiger werden.



Das macht er sowieso, wird es aber Terrorismus Bekämpfung nennen, weil dort ja Kurden leben.


----------



## Iconoclast (1. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



-Gizmo schrieb:


> Menschen als "Dreck" zu Betiteln, verdeutlicht einem viel mehr - Deine mehr als fragwürdige Geisteshaltung in frage zu stellen, den Rest denkt man sich.



Ja, den Rest denkt man sich... Warum bekommen heutzutage eigentlich viele gleich sofort Schnappatmung? Und dann noch nicht mal richtig lesen.


----------



## -Gizmo (1. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

@Iconoclast, wenn man deine Beiträge liest, wie vor kurzem in einem anderen Thread, wo Du anfingst mit den Genen usw., sei Du besser mal ganz still.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Die Türken scheinen wie die Russen mittlerweile völlig hirngef*ckt von ihrem autoritären Präsidenten zu sein. Das liest sich schon wie Satire.

Pro-Erdogan-Demonstration in Koln: Heftige Reaktionen aus der Turkei


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Und dann noch nicht mal richtig lesen.


Die lesen nur was sie lesen wollen...


----------



## cryon1c (1. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die lesen nur was sie lesen wollen...



Naja was passiert in Russland, werden da Leute massenhaft entlassen usw? Eher nicht. Dort werden langsam und methodisch einige Menschenrechte angesägt, hier und da mal Überwachung organisiert und die härtesten Gegner langsam aus dem Land bewegt. Im Gegensatz zu der Türkei ist in Russland noch alles in Ordnung. Die Russen sind übrigens nicht blöd, nur politikverdrossen, die wählen entweder nicht oder nur das was sie schon kennen, damit das nicht noch lustiger wird. 
Ich muss aber Erdogan was zustehen, der zieht es durch, hat aber bei weitem nicht die Mittel und die Macht die Russland hat, um so eine Politik zu fahren. Im schlimmsten Fall kriegen wir dann Nordkorea 2.0 da drüben, who the fk cares. Die Leute wollen das so, ansonsten gäbe es schon eine Revolution die sich gewaschen hat - die wäre brutaler als alles was die Geschichte auf diesem Planeten kennt.


----------



## Iconoclast (1. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



-Gizmo schrieb:


> @Iconoclast, wenn man deine Beiträge liest, wie vor kurzem in einem anderen Thread, wo Du anfingst mit den Genen usw., sei Du besser mal ganz still.



Ich dachte das sei geklärt? Warum so nachtragend?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja was passiert in Russland, werden da Leute massenhaft entlassen usw? Eher nicht. Dort werden langsam und methodisch einige Menschenrechte angesägt, hier und da mal Überwachung organisiert und die härtesten Gegner langsam aus dem Land bewegt. Im Gegensatz zu der Türkei ist in Russland noch alles in Ordnung. Die Russen sind übrigens nicht blöd, nur politikverdrossen, die wählen entweder nicht oder nur das was sie schon kennen, damit das nicht noch lustiger wird.
> Ich muss aber Erdogan was zustehen, der zieht es durch, hat aber bei weitem nicht die Mittel und die Macht die Russland hat, um so eine Politik zu fahren. Im schlimmsten Fall kriegen wir dann Nordkorea 2.0 da drüben, who the fk cares. Die Leute wollen das so, ansonsten gäbe es schon eine Revolution die sich gewaschen hat - die wäre brutaler als alles was die Geschichte auf diesem Planeten kennt.



e.g. you should care.
Ungeachtet aller humanistischen Einstellungen zumindest solange, wie die Türkei NATO-Mitglied ist.


----------



## Duvar (1. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Erdogan ist so sehr beliebt dort, da braucht sich keiner in der westlichen Welt den Kopf darüber zerbrechen.
Er ist demokratisch gewählt wurden und regiert seit zig Jahren dort und schaut wie das Volk hinter ihm steht, wie wäre es mal mit ein bisschen Toleranz?
Es ist die Entscheidung der türkischen Bürger und nicht unsere Entscheidung. 

Hier ein paar Videos der AKP Anhänger in Deutschland:
AK Genclik Almanya - Chronik | Facebook (wo Erzurum liegt: Erzurum – Wikipedia)
AK Genclik Almanya - Chronik | Facebook

Hier mal Bilder, ein aktuelles aus Wien:
https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=630cf040589f96166870774a3a4deab4&oe=58307F96
Ibn Behcet - Europa: back to the roots? | Facebook

Leider gibt es diesen verdammten Rassenhass oder auch die Hass gegenüber dem Islam der künstlich herbei beschworen wurde von dem Amis.
Der nimmt nun auch allmählich hier unschöne Strukturen an. Es gibt so viele moslemische Menschen hier, dieser verdammte Isis Terror, der auch die Türkei angreift und dort verachtet wird, auch wenn viele hier die Türkei als Isis Freund ansehen, 
auf jene Menschen sollte mal Rücksicht genommen werden, anstatt den Hass noch weiter zu schüren. Kein Moslem würde jemals die Isis als gute Menschen sehen, die Imame weigern sich sogar die beizusetzen, siehe aktuelle Lage in Frankreich.
Die Isis ist nicht nur der Feind der Christen und Juden, sondern in erster Linie der Feind des Islam. 

Ihr habt sicherlich auch die Plakate in Köln gesehen, die Türken hier fühlen sich "diskriminiert".
Erdogan wurde es verboten per Videobotschaft sich zu Wort zu melden.
 Hier mal die 7 Punkte lesen, die der türkische "MINISTER FOR EU AFFAIRS AND CHIEF NEGOTIATOR" verlauten lies: Omer Celik (@omerrcelik) | Twitter

Die Türkei mischt sich auch nicht permanent in die innenpolitischen Angelegenheiten anderer Nato Staaten ein, irgendwann artet die willkommene Kritik in Fremdenfeindlichkeit aus, weil manche "Leute", sind leider nicht in der Lage bzw warten nur auf einen Grund um ihren rechten shice abzulassen. Selbst wenn Erdogan weg ist, ein anderer wird seinen Weg weiter führen. Wir sollten uns damit mal langsam anfreunden, also mit dem Gedanken, dass dies so bleiben wird.
Da kann kein Putsch mehr kommen, das Volk würde die Putschisten auseinander nehmen. Jeder 2. ist AKP Wähler, dies muss man berücksichtigen.

Edit: Sehe grad, die posten auf ihrer Twitter Seite recht interessante Videos, damit man auch mal die andere Seite der Medaille begutachten kann https://www.facebook.com/AkGenclikAlmanya/
Hier mal ein weiteres Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDIYFyAsd1E&feature=youtu.be
PS Derjenige der den russischen Flieger innerhalb der Natogrenzen (Türkei) abgeschossen hat, war einer der Putschisten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Es ist die Entscheidung der türkischen Bürger und nicht unsere Entscheidung. .


Richtig, nur sind Diktatoren in Deutschland nicht sonderlich beliebt.
Es ist die freie Eintscheidung der Türken, und meine frei Entscheidung
ist es, etwas zu mögen oder nicht. Und Diktaturen hasse ich, Urlaub in
Diktaturen mache ich nicht, Befürworter von Diktaturen sehe ich mir
mit Argwohn an und bin sehr vorsichtig. Um es für Dich zu relativieren,
ich fliege auch nicht in die USA, das ist kein Rechtsstaat mehr.

Die Türkei wird wirtschaftlich den Bach runter gehen. Das ist fatal.
Vor allem für die Türken, aber auch für alle Nachbarn. Ich bin mit
der aktuellen Entwicklung alles andere als glücklich. Die Parallelen
zu 1933 sind mir einfach zu auffallend.



Duvar schrieb:


> Leider gibt es diesen verdammten Rassenhass oder  auch die Hass gegenüber dem Islam der künstlich herbei beschworen wurde  von dem Amis..


Ja, natürlich wird hier vieles nicht so neutral bewertet, wie es bewertet
werden sollte. Das ist ärgerlich und Du erkennst richtig, dass die Zustände
in der Türkei die Beziehungen vermutlich nicht verbessern werden.


----------



## Duvar (2. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Ob die wirtschaft dort den Bach runter geht interessiert dich so sehr?
Wenn du dich so sehr um die Türken dort sorgst, dann akzeptiere bzw toleriere deren Entscheidung dort.
Das es eine Diktatur ist, ist auch nur deine Meinung und spiegelt nicht die Realität wieder und selbst wenn es dazu kommt und dies der Wunsch der Türken ist, ist es deren Sache.
Also findest du die Aktion in Wien gut (Schild mit der Aufschrift dort nicht Urlaub zu machen etc)?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> PS Derjenige der den russischen Flieger innerhalb  der Natogrenzen (Türkei) abgeschossen hat, war einer der  Putschisten.


Glaubst Du das wirklich? Ist es von einem unabhängigen Gericht bewertet, oder durch 
Denunziation definiert? Ist es Annäherungspolitik durch Erdogan an Russland oder 
waren die Putschisten wirklich so mächtig und so gefährlich? Warum gab es dann keinen
 ernsthaften gut organisierten Putsch, wenn hunderttausende bedeutende Beamte hinter 
dem Putsch standen? Ich sehe unsere Medien in ihrer Unobjektivität sehr kritisch, andere 
Medien ebenso.



Duvar schrieb:


> Ob die wirtschaft dort den Bach runter geht interessiert dich so sehr?
> Wenn du dich so sehr um die Türken dort sorgst, dann akzeptiere bzw toleriere deren Entscheidung dort.


Einige alte Freunde haben  sich in Izmir selbstständig gemacht. Viele unserer Zulieferer 
sind aus das Türkei. Ich habe immer gehofft, die Türkei bekommt einen ordentlichen
wirtschaftlichen Aufschwung, habe gehofft, sie nähert sich dem Westen und wird zu
einem vereinigendem Bindeglied zwischen Orient und Okzident. Aktuell bin ich mir
da sehr im Unklaren, was weiter passieren wird.

Keine Sorgen, ich akzeptiere es und ich sehe CSU Spalter mit AfD Parolen als sehr 
kritisch. Kohl, der alte Brandstifter, war ein Feind der Türken bis ins Mark und Ergebnisse
seiner Politik erleben wir noch heute. Es wurden dreißig Jahre versäumt, von unserer
Seite, aber auch von türkischer.

Ich sehe den Zerfall der gesamten islamischen Welt, von Marokko bis nach Pakistan
gährt es. Ob das wirklich vor allem von außen inniziert ist oder in wieweit es innere
Konflikte sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich fände es aber fatal, wenn die Türkei ein
zweites Algerien würde, mit Todesschwadronen, die westlich lebende Menschen 
meucheln. Wenn ich sehe, wie sich hier im türkischen Kulturverein um die Ecke die
Fronten bilden und ein Riss durch unsere türkische Gemeine geht, dass finde ich das
alles andere als gut und das ist hoffentlich ein Einzelfall.


----------



## Duvar (2. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Laut türkischen Medien wurde der verhaftet und man weiß natürlich wer den Flieger abgeschossen hat.
Ja aber warum hoffst du, dass sie sich dem Westen nähern soll? Die Türken warten seit kp 50 Jahren vor den Toren der EU und werden nicht rein gelassen.
Es sollte  beidseitig angenähert werden, nur sieht man davon nix. Seien wir doch mal ehrlich, die Türkei wird nie in die EU aufgenommen, da sträuben sich einfach zu viele dagegen, angefangen bei Kanzlerin Merkel.
Aktuell bahnt sich eine engere Freundschaft mit Russland an, so sehen das viele Türken Yahya Kilicaslan: Auf NATO ist kein Verlass! Erdogan & Putin - YouTube
Man will sich nix vom Westen aufzwingen lassen, nur wird die Türkei seit jeher leider unter Druck gesetzt und kann sich nicht entfalten so wie es das Volk will.
Ich persönlich denke, man wird sich entweder mit Erdogan einigen, oder die Türkei wird eventuell sogar die Nato verlassen wenn es so weiter geht.
Es gab auch Beef mit dem Amis vor 2 Tagen, irgendetwas soll passieren 2023, wenn der Vertrag von Lausanne ausläuft, was genau das ist, weiß ich auch nicht, vllt kann mir jemand helfen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Laut türkischen Medien wurde der verhaftet und man weiß natürlich wer den Flieger abgeschossen hat.


Ein Indiz, kein Beweis. Ein rechtsstaatliches Urteil ist zwar auch kein Beweis, aber etwas mehr, weil Hintergünde im Urteil nachzulesen sind.



Duvar schrieb:


> Ja aber warum hoffst du, dass sie sich dem Westen nähern soll? Die Türken warten seit kp 50 Jahren vor den Toren der EU und werden nicht rein gelassen.
> Es sollte  beidseitig angenähert werden, nur sieht man davon nix. Seien wir doch mal ehrlich, die Türkei wird nie in die EU aufgenommen, da sträuben sich einfach zu viele dagegen, angefangen bei Kanzlerin Merkel.
> Aktuell bahnt sich eine engere Freundschaft mit Russland an, so sehen das viele Türken Yahya Kilicaslan: Auf NATO ist kein Verlass! Erdogan & Putin - YouTube
> Man will sich nix vom Westen aufzwingen lassen, nur wird die Türkei seit jeher leider unter Druck gesetzt und kann sich nicht entfalten so wie es das Volk will.
> ...


Ich bin auch alles andere als glücklich, wie es sich entwickelt. Ich hätte die Türkei vermutlich vor Jahren aufgenommen um genau die jetzige Entwicklung zu verhindern. Und ja, die Türkei wird sich Russland zuwenden, dafür aus der Nato fliegen, und zum Spielball der Großmächte werden. Den USA ist doch die Türkei völlig egal. Es geht nur um den Konflikt mit Russland und um die Kontrolle derer U-Bootflotte. Nur davor haben die USA Angst. Darum sollen den Russen sämtliche im Winter eisfreien Häfen  genommen werden.

Ich will nicht schwarz sehen, ich schreibe auch lieber nicht, was ich zur Entwicklung der spätdekadenten EU erwarte, aber friedlicher und harmonischer werden die nächsten Jahrzehnte vermutlich nicht.



Duvar schrieb:


> Es gab auch Beef mit dem Amis vor 2 Tagen,  irgendetwas soll passieren 2023, wenn der Vertrag von Lausanne ausläuft,  was genau das ist, weiß ich auch nicht, vllt kann mir jemand  helfen.


Ein Friedensvertrag ist ein Friedensvertrag. Die können auch über Jahrhunderte Bestand behalten, müssen sie aber nicht:
Vertrag von Lausanne – Wikipedia

Keine Ahnung, ob er wie z.B. der Status von Hong Kong genau 100 Jahre  Laufzeit bekam. Aber die offene Frage im Zypernkonflikt wird uns  irgendwann wieder einholen. Aber der Konflikt ist wie alt, denke ich an Xerxes zzrück?

Nachtrag: Spannendes Thema, kannte ich kaum, z.B. das hier:
Pogrom von Istanbul – Wikipedia


----------



## Boarder1312 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Was zzt in der Türkei passiert,  ist das gleiche was ein kurzbärtiger Österreicher in Deutschland gemacht hat.
Wenn negativ berichtet wird,  dann ist es der blöde Ami und die von ihm beeinflussten Medien.
Die Welt soll also wieder weg schauen.
Ich bin kein Freund der Amerikanischen Regierung(en) und erst recht nicht von den Mächtigen die in den USA die Fäden im Hintergrund ziehen.

Die Türken in meinem Freundeskreis sind gespalten.  Die Situation soll von den Medien aufgebauscht sein. Und außerhalb von Ankara und Istanbul soll alles ruhig sein.

Das schlimme ist,  das Erdogan auch  noch behauptet,  die hiesig lebenden Türken würden diskriminiert.  Unglaublich. 
Dabei Grenzen sehr viele sich selbst ab.
Und diese riesige Ditip Moschee in Köln wäre ja auch nicht möglich gewesen, wenn die Türken so diskriminiert werden. 
Ditip ist auch verwurzelt mit Erdogan. 
Wenn er so argumentiert, bringt ihm das Unterstützung. 
Erst Wollen sie in Deutschland schön leben und dann sind sie doch mehr Türken?!
Warum beteiligt sich mal nicht im Land,  indem man lebt?!

Was ich nicht verstehen kann,  diejenigen,  die hier leben und Erdogan gewählt haben und für ihn demonstrieren,  leben doch in Sicherheit,  sollte die Befürchtung einer Diktatur stimmen.

Das Land in die Diktatur treiben aber die Konsequenzen tragen andere, man lebt ja in Deutschland. 

Gehirnwäsche geglückt.
Erdogan benutzt die hier leben Türken als seinen Arm. Über die kann er Druck ausüben. 
Bis hin zur Möglichkeit von Unruhen anzetteln.

Und natürlich werden die Medien auch benutzt.
Siehe Flüchtlingskriese.  Im TV wurden nur Bilder von Frauen und Kindern gezeigt, obwohl meinst Männer kamen. Das wurde ja dann im Nachhinein zugegeben, das man "polarisieren" wollte.

Niemand weiss was wirklich so abgeht.
Aber ich beobachte das mit Sorge.

Der "Flüchtlingsdeal" wird platzen.
Zeit, das die EU in Griechenland für Ersatz sorgt. 
Die Massen sind für Deutschland und die EU nicht Händlebar. Das weiss Erdogan. 
.....


----------



## Iconoclast (2. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Videos der AKP Anhänger in Deutschland:
> AK Genclik Almanya - Chronik | Facebook



Im Hintergrund Militärmusik aus dem osmanischen Reich...
Das osmanische Reich, dass den Völkermord an den Armeniern begangen hat und dann von Leuten, die heute, auch in Deutschland, Minderheiten mit Aufschlitzen und Anzünden drohen und in Gelsenkirchen beispielsweise Fenster eintreten und Allahu Akbar schreien. 

Nein, da kann ich mit ruhigem Gewissen sagen, dass ich da gar nichts tolerieren muss und diese Leute auch hier nichts mehr verloren haben. Dass Erdogan hier nicht live geschaltet wirde um noch mehr zu hetzen war auch richtig.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Die Türkei ist mir persönlich völlig schnurz. Die können dort machen, was sie wollen. Ist ihr Land. Ich sorge mich nur um den Flüchtlingsdeal, denn wenn der platzt und Erdogan Millionen Flüchtlinge nach Griechenland übersetzen lässt, dann wird es sehr gefährlich für Europa. Sollten ob der überwältigenden Menge wieder alle nach Deutschland durchgewunken werden, dann ist Merkel endgültig fertig und in Deutschland wirds einen Rechtsruck geben. Sollten die Flüchtlinge in Griechenland bleiben, wirds in der EU wieder richtig knartschig und ich weiß nicht, ob sie das nach den ganzen Krisen noch verträgt

Wir brauchen eine Flüchtlingspolitik nach australischem Vorbild oder die EU läuft Gefahr zu zerbrechen. Das beste wäre allerdings, wenn wir uns mit Erdogan einigen und alles bleibt wie bisher, aber das wird die EU nur schwer übers Herz bringen. Die türkischen "Antiterrorgesetze" kann sie eigentlich nicht akzeptieren und Visafreiheit geben, das geht nicht. Also wird Erdogan nachgeben müssen, um den Deal aufrecht zu erhalten. Ob er das tun wird? Tja, ich bin mal gespannt wie der Krimi weiter geht.


----------



## orca113 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der TÃ¼rkei*

Habe vorhin auf T-Online gelesen. Dort gab es einen Bericht über eine Akademikerin die von dem Ausreiseverbot betroffen war. Sie hat es geschafft mit Beziehungen eines Freundes auszureisen. In einem Interview sprach sie von regelrechter Gehirnwäsche in den türkischen Metropolen. So dinger wie ständig das Volk mit Bilder und Filmen, untermalt von pathetischer Musik, vom "missglückten Putsch" zu bombardieren.

Geflohene Akademikern: "Kollektive Gehirnwasche in der Turkei"



> Wir brauchen eine Flüchtlingspolitik nach australischem Vorbild oder die EU läuft Gefahr zu zerbrechen. Das beste wäre allerdings, wenn wir uns mit Erdogan einigen und alles bleibt wie bisher, aber das wird die EU nur schwer übers Herz bringen. Die türkischen "Antiterrorgesetze" kann sie eigentlich nicht akzeptieren und Visafreiheit geben, das geht nicht. Also wird Erdogan nachgeben müssen, um den Deal aufrecht zu erhalten. Ob er das tun wird? Tja, ich bin mal gespannt wie der Krimi weiter geht.



Da bin ich fast bei dir. Erdogan soll bitte langsam die Kirche (oder Moschee) im Dorf lassen. Es reicht langsam. Er ist dran. Er erhält eine menge Geld für den Flüchtlingsdeal, er hat auch sonst schon ausreichend Zugeständnisse bekommen. Allmählich könnte er damit beginnen seinen Teil der Abmachung einzuhalten. 
Man kann sich doch nicht von so einem machthungrigen Fastdiktator knebeln lassen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Man weiss ja gar nicht mehr, wem man glauben soll. Die einen sagen, das es gar nicht so schlimm sein und die anderen berichten von Horrorszenarien.
Man sollte sich den Werdegang der 3.Reiches, also die Machtergreifung von Adolf Hitler mal durchlesen. Da findet man sehr viele parallelen. Er ist auch demokratisch gewählt worden. Hat andere Parteien verbieten lassen, Gegner wurden festgenommen.  Angst unter den politischen Gegnern geschürt. Das Volk feierte ihn. Und das ist nur grob geschildert.


----------



## cryon1c (2. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Wieso sollte die EU so viel Angst vor Flüchtlingen haben? Wir haben riesige Flächen, viele Länder hier haben noch gar nix oder nur minimale Fluchtlingsmengen aufgenommen, es ist alles da, auch die Infrastruktur um diese Leute zügig zu verteilen. 
So viel dazu. Deutschland ist zwar in der EU, ist aber nicht die EU - da gehören viele dazu und sie haben die gleichen Pflichten. Problem solved!

Mal sehen was da noch passieren wird. Es gibt keinen Anlass zur Sorge, die Leute stehen hinter Erdogan und das kann man nicht ignorieren. Wenn die das so wollen, ist das auch richtig und legitim, niemand sollte da seine Nase reinstecken. NATO-Mitglied hin oder her, auch das ist egal. Das die Türkei nicht mehr in die EU kommt,  zumindest nicht so schnell, ist klar. Aber so wie es aussieht, geht es denen auch so wunderbar.


----------



## Sparanus (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Es ist nicht deren Entscheidung ein unmenschliches System zu haben das zur Gefahr für andere wird.

Und wenn durch Erdogan getrieben Türken in Deutschland Kurden etc angreifen ist das sehr wohl unsere Sache.


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Ja das stimmt, ich hab sogar Angst, weil die überhaupt existieren bzw Menschen die so denken können. Manche Leute hier haben echt nix gelernt vom dritten Reich.
Die Sorgen hier gegenüber der Türkei, verstehe ich ja, nur wird es sicher nicht so kommen. Gegenteilig der Annahme, sind Ausländer sehr Willkommen in der Türkei und damit meine ich nicht nur Urlauber.
Falls dem aber so kommen sollte mit der AFD und die wieder zu alten Krankheiten neigen, werden wieder die "Alliierten" kommen und den Fehler fixen und in der Türkei würde dasselbe passieren und die Welt wird da nicht einfach zuschauen, wenn Erdogan richtig abdrehen würde.


----------



## Sparanus (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Ausländer sind so willkommen weil Urlauber Geld bringen wie es mit anderen Ethischen Gruppen direkt von dort aussieht wissen wir alle.


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wohin der Weg Erdogans noch führen wird.
Er schafft gerade die Voraussetzungen die Türkei in eine Diktatur umzuwandeln. Ob er das bis zum Ende durchzieht, weiß ich natürlich nicht. Aber es kann darauf hinauslaufen, dass sich die Türkei in einen islamischen gestrickten Staat verwandelt und ich kenne keinen solchen Staat, der eine Demokratie ist.
Ganz im Gegenteil.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ausländer sind so willkommen weil Urlauber Geld bringen wie es mit anderen Ethischen Gruppen direkt von dort aussieht wissen wir alle.



Das dachte man auch von Tunesien und Ägypten. Aber dort gibt es Gruppen, die den Tourismus bekämpfen. Das kann in der Türkei auch so kommen.


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Wie es hier mit den Nazis aussieht wissen wir auch alle, die lassen überall ihre braune shice ab, selbst in Foren 

Erdogans Ziel ist auf jeden Fall die Scharia, wenn dies deine Frage ist.


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Wie es hier mit den Nazis aussieht wissen wir auch alle, die lassen überall ihre braune shice ab, selbst in Foren



Aber die werden nicht in Regeirungsverantwortung kommen, weil es den Leuten hier schlicht zu gut geht. 
Warte mal ab, wenn in der Türkei die Finanzblase platzt, in der Erdogan hockt und das Land plötzlich nach unten gezogen wird, weil die Investoren das Geld abziehen. Dann wird er große Probleme haben, die Leute zusammenzuhalten.


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Wir werden sehen, wie es am Ende ausgeht, kann keine verlässlichen Prognosen machen bzgl der Wirtschaft.


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Erdogan ist wirtschaftlich Neoliberal. Er hat alles verhökert, was er konnte, um Geld in die Kassen zu spülen und hat das Geld dann an seine Wähler verteilt und so "Wahlgeschenke" gemacht - kennen wir ja hier auch. 
Nur, wenn du alles privatisiert hast, hat der Staat geringere Einnahmen und das musst du dann wieder ausgleichen, gerade wenn die Ausgaben immer weiter steigen.
Aktuell macht Erdogan das so, dass er Schulden macht. Doch wie lange geht das gut? Man sieht ja an Griechenland, was dabei raus kommt, wenn man immer nur Schulden macht.
Doch die Türkei ist nicht in der EU. Ihr hilft niemand, wenn die Zinszahlungen irgendwann so hoch sind, dass sie das nicht mehr bedienen können.


----------



## Research (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Guck dir jeden Staat an der Religiös wird.
Guck dir die Länder des "Islams" an.
Guck dir "Christliche" Länder an.

Religion wird in beiden als Totschlagargument ausgenutzt um Wahnsinn zu verbreiten.


----------



## aloha84 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*


Wenn sich jemand fragt, "wo kamen während des Putsches die ganzen Panzer her?" --> Hier die Antwort!
Peinliche „Enthullungs“-Panne | Erdogan-TV zeigt angebliche Putsch-Botschaften  -
	Politik Ausland -
	Bild.de


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Research schrieb:


> Guck dir jeden Staat an der Religiös wird.
> Guck dir die Länder des "Islams" an.
> Guck dir "Christliche" Länder an.
> 
> Religion wird in beiden als Totschlagargument ausgenutzt um Wahnsinn zu verbreiten.



Merkwürdig, mit den reichen arabischen Staaten pflegt man vorzügliche Beziehungen...
Wegen deren Geld? Wie teuer sind Werte? Wird also je nach der Menge $ der fließt, mal mehr oder weniger in die Innenpolitik etc der Länder eingemischt bzw die ganzen Medien auf sie gehetzt?


----------



## Research (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Sehr schön, jetzt werden auch Familien Verdächtiger deren man nicht habhaft wurde, als Geiseln genommen:
Die Turkei nimmt Angehorige in Geiselhaft - Kultur - Suddeutsche.de

Na dann, Prost Türkei.

Zu Duvar, klar, die wollen nicht im Dreck leben. Und haben dafür ein Mittel: Erdöl.
Ist das weg, viel Spaß.
Als Christliches Beispiel: Die Angriffskriege der USA.


----------



## orca113 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, mit den reichen arabischen Staaten pflegt man vorzügliche Beziehungen...
> Wegen deren Geld? Wie teuer sind Werte? Wird also je nach der Menge $ der fließt, mal mehr oder weniger in die Innenpolitik etc der Länder eingemischt bzw die ganzen Medien auf sie gehetzt?



Er spricht nicht von "arabischen" Staaten.


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, mit den reichen arabischen Staaten pflegt man vorzügliche Beziehungen...
> Wegen deren Geld? Wie teuer sind Werte? Wird also je nach der Menge $ der fließt, mal mehr oder weniger in die Innenpolitik etc der Länder eingemischt bzw die ganzen Medien auf sie gehetzt?



Es geht immer ums Geld. Wirtschaftliche Interessen überwiegen alles und jeden.
Das war schon immer so, deswegen nenne wir es auch "Kapitasmus".



Research schrieb:


> Als Christliches Beispiel: Die Angriffskriege der USA.



Wo wollen die USA denn das Christentum missionieren? Das ist Unsinn.
Ihnen geht es genauso wie der EU um wirtschaftlichen und politischen Einfluss. Und die USA nutzen eher das Militär dafür, weil sie es nun mal haben.


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Die haben schon ihre Vorkehrungen getroffen, wenn das Erdöl weg ist, machen die ihre Kohle anderweitig weiter, wie engstirnig denken hier eigentlich einige?
Schau mal wo die sich alles reingekauft haben die Araber.

@ orca, Ich beweise dir nur die 2 Gesichter der Demokratiebringer, die mit den tollen Werten. Es wird über Leichen gegangen was das Zeug hält, allein die ganzen Rüstungsexporte sollten dir zu denken geben, aber wie gesagt, man sieht nur das, was man sehen will.
Mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen ist leicht, aber für Geld seine Werte zu verkaufen und den Tod zu exportieren für Geld und beide Augen und Ohren vor der Ungerechtigkeit auf der Welt zu schließen ist leicht.
Macht mal die Augen auf bitte.


----------



## orca113 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



> @ orca, Ich beweise dir nur die 2 Gesichter der Demokratiebringer, die mit den tollen Werten. Es wird über Leichen gegangen was das Zeug hält, allein die ganzen Rüstungsexporte sollten dir zu denken geben, aber wie gesagt, man sieht nur das, was man sehen will.
> Mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen ist leicht, aber für Geld seine Werte zu verkaufen und den Tod zu exportieren für Geld und beide Augen und Ohren vor der Ungerechtigkeit auf der Welt zu schließen ist leicht.
> Macht mal die Augen auf bitte.



Was?!Wie!? Wo beweist du mir irgendwas und wie kann man überhaupt "Gesichter" beweisen? 

Bitte auch nicht darum. Eins ist für mich klar: Weder möchte ich in einem islamischen Land ala Syrien, oder was der Teufel da unten alles ist leben, (dafür lebe ich viel zu gerne westlich) noch möchte ich nen Vorturner ala Erdogan haben. Verschone mich bitte mit deinen "Erklärungen" und vor Verharmlosungen der Praktiken von Erdogan. 

Dieser Putsch wurde von diesem Mann instrumentalisiert weil er damit ein Ziel verfolgt und dieses Ziel sieht für mich nach Diktaturaufbau aus. Ende.


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Der westliche Lebensstandard ist in der Regel auf Pump gekauft, sieht man gut daran, dass alle westlichen Länder bis zum Bersten verschuldet sind.
Das interessiert aber niemanden, weil die westlichen Ländern nun mal wirtschaftlich die stärksten Nationen der Welt sind und solange du wirtschaftlich führend bist -- militärisch dazu noch eine Supermacht bist -- kannst du letztendlich machen, was du willst.
Das ist nun mal so und ich finde das auch blöd, aber das System funktioniert halt auf diese Weise und ich sehe auch niemanden, der das wirklich ändern will, denn jeder, der reicht ist, profitiert davon und die haben nun mal die Macht.


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Jop leider ist das so, nur sehen das einige Schafe nicht^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der westliche Lebensstandard ist in der Regel auf Pump gekauft,.


Nein, weil die vorhandenen Vermögen um ein vielfaches Größer sind. Es ist nur ein Verteilungsproblem, kein wirkliches.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Vaters Cousin der Staatsanwalt der sein Job richtig gemacht hat , deren Vermögen und besitzt wurde eingesackt. 

In Vaters Dorf traut keiner was zusagen , weil die Leute angst  haben das jemand sie dann denunziert. 

Meine Landsleute die erdo toll finden sollen mal ins erdogans reich , vlt dürfen die ja auf Bilal erdogans Schiffe 😂 die würden net mal ein Jahr dableiben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Laut türkischen Medien wurde der verhaftet und man weiß natürlich wer den Flieger abgeschossen hat.
> Ja aber warum hoffst du, dass sie sich dem Westen nähern soll? Die Türken warten seit kp 50 Jahren vor den Toren der EU und werden nicht rein gelassen.
> Es sollte  beidseitig angenähert werden,



Kann mir einer diese Logik erklären? "Ich will in eurem Club Mitglied werden, aber ich mag nicht wie ihr seid, bin selbst ganz anders und deswegen müsst ihr jetzt werden wie wir"? So nach dem Motto: "Bayern muss in meinen Lieblingsfarben Schwarz-Gelb spielen, weil ich Mitglied im Fanclub werden will"?

Noch mal zu Erinnerung, weil man es wirklich leicht vergessen kann (  ): Die EU versteht sich als eine Wertegemeinschaft und einige der zentralen Werte (Rechtsstaatlichkeit, Presse- und Meinungsfreiheit, Säkularisierung, Gleichberechtigung von Religionen und Minderheiten) teilt Erdogan nicht im geringsten, also ist die EU einfach die falsche Gruppe für ihn. Er sollte es wenn dann bei den VAR versuchen, aber Europa hat garantiert keinen Grund, die eigenen Standards zu senken, nur damit die Türkei auf ganzer Linie profitiert.




Threshold schrieb:


> Die FAZ ist in der Tat eine der wenigen, wenn nicht die einzige unabhängige überregionale Tageszeitung, da sie der Fazit Stiftung gehört.



Zumindest die TAZ ist auch noch stiftungsfinanziert (und was Grundrechte angeht ein sehr, sehr sorgfältiges Blatt, dass in wirklich jede Wunde den Finger legt).




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir diesem durchgeknalltem Spinner klar machen,
> das wir jederzeit  Millionen Türken zurück in die Türkei schicken können.



Können wir, solange wir uns nicht auf das Rechtsverständniss Erdogans herabbegeben, nicht. Genaugenommen müssten wir sogar noch darunter, denn afaik haben wir nicht 3 Millionen Türken ohne deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft in Deutschland, müssten letztere also erst einmal entziehen...

Aber ich denke für den Anfang wären eine Reisewarnung, ein Stop der Visavergabe und eine Einstellung aller Flugverbindungen (in der Reihenfolge, mit ein paar Wochen Abstand dazwischen) eine mehr als ausreichende Eskalation um ihm klar zu machen, dass Deutschland die Sache ersnt sieht. Und beschweren kann er sich nun wirklich nicht darüber, dass wir uns aus Sicherheitsgründen von einem Land im Ausnahmezustand abschotten, das laut Erdogan selbst bis in die höchsten Kreise von Militär, Politik und Verwaltung mit Terroristen durchsetzt ist 




			
				Duvar;8379259}
Ihr habt einfach Null Ahnung davon wie die Menschen dort ticken[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Aber du hast mit jedem persönlich gesprochen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...Können wir, solange wir uns nicht auf das Rechtsverständniss Erdogans herabbegeben, nicht. ...


Liebe ruyven_macaran,

niemals würde ich das machen wollen, noch sollte es geschehen und das es rechtswidrig ist, ist klar. Es ging mir nur um die Art des Verhandelns. Ich habe lange nicht verstanden, was in Israel los ist, bis mir gute israelische Freunde erklärten, wo das Problem liegt. Es gibt Menschen, denen muss man vor einem Gespräch zuerst vor das Schienenbein treten und man muss ihnen drohen, die ganze Sippe auszurotten. Dann sind sie kurz normal und man kann verhandeln. Ich versteh es nicht wirklich, aber es scheint zu funktionieren.  Putin macht es mit Erdowahn so und es funktioniert, wie man sieht. Nur Frau Merkel scheint sich zu wenig von  diplomatischem Verhalten zu lösen. Das zeigte die Böhmermann Krise. Anstatt dem kleinen Kallewirsch die Rote Karte zu zeigen, ihm mit Kontosperrung zu drohnen und internationalem Haftbefehl für die gesamte korrupte Sippe von Geldwäschern auszusprechen, rutscht sie auf Knien rum. 

Das hier ist ein Lehrstück für Erdogans Mafiafilz: Und dieser Diktator droht einer freien Gerichtsbarkeit in Italien. Vermutlich beleidigen wir alle Türken, wenn wir einen mutmaßlichen Straftäter seiner Sippe zur Gericht stellen.
Erdogan droht Italien wegen Geldwasche-Ermittlungen gegen seinen Sohn


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Die EU wird sowieso nicht mehr gewünscht von der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung. Die Engländer haben die schon freiwillig verlassen.
Wie dem auch sei, es wäre schön, wenn es geklappt hätte, wäre eine schöne Botschaft für beide Glaubensrichtungen.

Ich brauch nicht mit jedem dort zu sprechen um zu wissen wie der Großteil dort tickt.
Warum sollte Deutschland den Leuten ihren deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft entziehen?
Selbst wenn die Leute anders denken, oder ist man hier gezwungen Erdogan zu hassen etc?
Was für ein Schmarn, allein der Gedanke daran OMG.
Save the planet ruyven, aber bitte nicht so!

Falls irgendwer in seiner Familie illegal Kohle gescheffelt hat, sollte er natürlich bestraft werden und dagegen hätte niemand was vom Volk, wenn man es beweisen würde.
Einige sagen jedoch, lieber soll er sich die Kohle selbst in die Tasche stecken, als sich von anderen Staaten ausnehmen zu lassen, wie es sonst immer der Fall war bzw auch heute noch teilweise so ist. (wird wohl immer weniger die Ausbeutung).
Solange er die Türkei weiter verstärkt ist es wahrscheinlich einigen egal, wenn mal paar Millionen verschwinden, aber wie gesagt, dies müsste erstmal bewiesen werden und dann wäre auch kaum jemand gegen eine Bestrafung.
Das würde nämlich strikt gegen den Islam sein und für Erdogan ist jener wichtig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> "... Falls irgendwer in seiner Familie illegal Kohle gescheffelt hat, sollte er natürlich bestraft werden und dagegen hätte niemand was vom Volk, wenn man es beweisen würde....".


Rethorisches Gewäsch eines über jeder Gerichtsbarkeit stehenden Diktators.

Warum droht er Italien, anstatt Gerichte ihre Arbeit machen zu lassen?
Wie gesagt, der Richter, der den Präsidentenpalast zu recht als illegal
und geben bestehende Gesetze einstufte ist im Gefängnis. Sicherlich ein 
Terrorist ....


----------



## Sparanus (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Wie soll was bewiesen werden wenn entsprechende Staatsanwälte entlassen werden und die Reporter sie was aufdecken in Haft kommen?

Die Militärs haben es schon richtig erkannt. Er muss weg.


----------



## MaxRink (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Ja die TAZ ist relativ unabhängig, ich mag sie trotzdem nicht besonders da sie sich unglaublich sperrig liest. 

Zur SZ: inhaltlich meist OK, iirc leisten die sich sogar eine der besten investigativabteilungen der dt. Presse.

Zum Thema "zurückschicken": 
mal abgesehen von der rechtlichen Problematik, wie willst du "gut" von "böse" unterscheiden? Sippenhaft ist nämlich auch nicht das Wahre.

SemiOT: ich lege euch mal bildblog, übermedien und den Aufwachen Podcast ans Herz

Gesendet von meinem unknown mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Dieser Palast? http://www.tccb.gov.tr/haberler/410...gan-almanya-basbakani-merkeli-kabul-etti.html
Keine Ahnung was bei dem Richter faul war und er dies als illegal eingestuft hat, ehrlich gesagt weiß ich es nicht.
Turkei: Gericht erklart Palast von Erdogan zum Schwarzbau - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Ach weil 3000 Bäume abgeholzt wurden, was meinste wie viel Bäume die auch gepflanzt haben.
Gezi Park Streit war auch nur angeblich wegen paar Bäumen... Wegen 20 Bäumen war Ausnahmezustand in Istanbul 24/7 Nachrichtenübertragungen von CNN und Co, einige Tote, meiner Meinung nach hätte dies vermieden werden müssen.
Da kannste mal sehen was da abgeht, da sollen paar Bäume UMGEPFLANZT werden im Park, damit man da was bauen kann und innerhalb kurzer Zeit hat man alle westlichen Medien + die Opposition etc gegen sich.
Erdogan will dort eine Oper bauen lassen soweit ich weiß. Stell mal vor hier entscheidet sich die Regierung ein neues Gebäude zu bauen und dafür müssen paar Bäume abgeholzt bzw richtigerweise umgepflanzt werden und daraus entsteht eine blutige Revolte mit einigen toten.

Jedes Land hat teure Bauwerke und dieser Palast ist nicht Erdogans Eigentum, sondern dort wird sein Nachfolger und dessen Nachfolger usw residieren. Er ist 62 und wird nicht auf ewig an der Spitze sein.
Bezüglich Italien und Erogans Sohn, wie gesagt, wenn es Beweise gibt, wird sich Italien sowieso nix einreden lassen, da kann Erdogan sagen was er will, von dem her wayne.
Wahrscheinlich aus Vaterreflex geantwortet, dass die sich dort lieber um die hiesige Mafia kümmern sollten anstatt um seinen Sohn.

Leute Beweise sind nicht gleich Beweise, siehe zB Bush, hatte Beweise, dass der Irak Atomwaffen etc hat und aus diesem Grund sind hundert Tausende Zivilisten ERMORDET worden.
Paar abgeholzte Bäume wegen einem Gebäude interessiert euch mehr als mittlerweile Millionenfacher Mord im Irak/Syrien/Afghanistan mit Unterstützung der Bundeswehr, stimmt das etwa nicht?
Es geht wie immer ums Geld und Interessen, nicht um Erdogan oder ein Gebäude, die Welt ist grausam und man will sicher nicht den Kuchen mit der Türkei teilen und die noch stärker werden lassen, darum gehts im Grunde vermute ich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Man nennt das Gesetze. Es war ein Naturschutzgebiet. Es gab keine Baugenehmigung.
Aber Erdowahn interessieren keine Gerichtsurteile ... Darum nennen wir ihn Diktator.
Man könnte es auch absolutistischer Herrscher nennen, ist dasselbe.

Aber ich merke schon, der böse alte Spruch, dass jede Gesellschaft die Regierung bekommt,
die sie verdient, seine Berechtigung hat. Ihr findet es mehrheitlich gut und ihr müsst mit
ihm leben. Naja, Du als Deutscher nicht. Du weisst schon, wen ich meine.

Wir werden nur Konsequenzen ziehen. Das betrifft reduzierte ausländische Investitionen, 
türlische Zulieferer der Autoindustrie  werden wegen Rechtsunsicherheit  us dem Portefolio 
gekickt und Urlaube macht man in anderen Ländern. 

Alles drei wird teuer werden, und ein Wirtschaftswachstum auf Pump wie eine Seifen-
blase platzen lassen. Darum stufen Ratingagenturen die Türkei immer tiefer ein.


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Stuttgart 21 – Wikipedia

Stuttgart-21-Protest: Wasserwerfer-Opfer bleibt auf einem Auge blind - SPIEGEL ONLINE

ThyssenKrupp: Razzia wegen Verdachts auf Schmiergeldzahlungen | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## MaxRink (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber ich merke schon, der böse alte Spruch, dass jede Gesellschaft die Regierung bekommt,
> die sie verdient, seine Berechtigung hat.


Die Türkei hat Erdogan, Deutschland eine groko, das uk may und die USA Trump. Ich würde da eher allgemein mit statistischer Verteilung von Intelligenz argumentieren. 


Gesendet von meinem unknown mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Stuttgart 21 – Wikipedia
> 
> Stuttgart-21-Protest: Wasserwerfer-Opfer bleibt auf einem Auge blind - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Ja, ein Fehlverhalten, die Verantwortlichen wurden bestraft, die Opfer bekommen zumindest Schmerzendgeld.
Traurig, aber ein Rechtstaat schützt nicht vor Straftaten, sondern lindert hinterher nur die Folgen.



MaxRink schrieb:


> ... Ich würde da eher allgemein mit statistischer Verteilung von Intelligenz argumentieren. ...


Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ... hääää
_
(Achtung Ironie)_


----------



## Icedaft (4. August 2016)

*Putsch in der Türkei*

Och, in Italien gab es vor nicht all zu langer Zeit auch mal jemanden, der sich die Gesetze zu seinen Vorteil hat zurechtbiegen lassen, in Russland hat der Amtierende für eine Amtszeit sogar einen Dummy wählen lassen ... Ich mach mir die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt...


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Willst du noch mehr Beispiele VW Abgasskandal usw. Wo auf der Welt geht es 100% gerecht zu?
Woher weißt du, dass der Richter der gegen den Bau gestimmt hat nix am stecken hat?
Wie ich schon sagte dort gibt es einen Staat im Staat, kannst du das verstehen?
Als ob es wirklich jemanden juckt, ob in der Türkei paar Bäume gefällt werden und ein Gebäude gebaut wird, was juckt uns das hier?
Es ist nur ein Grund zum bashen im Endeffekt und ob es gerechtfertigt ist, steht in den Sternen, denn wenn der Richter nix verbrochen hat, warum wurde er angeklagt?
Ach ja das Gericht das ihn angeklagt hat war sicherlich illegal in deinen Augen.

Mit blöden Sprüchen ala "Aber ich merke schon, der böse alte Spruch, dass jede Gesellschaft die Regierung bekommt,
die sie verdient, seine Berechtigung hat." brauchst du doch echt nicht ankommen, hast du sowas echt nötig?


----------



## MaxRink (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

@Duvar wir spielen nicht " wer ohne Sünde ist werfe den ersten Stein" sondern Rechtsstaat. Egal wie du argumentierst, der Palast ist ein Rechtsbruch. Es hätte e. freigestanden das Urteil in einere höhere Instanz zu tragen, stattdessen ignoriert er es ( kleiner Tipp: Berufung ist das angemessene Mittel in einem Rechtsstaat, nichts anderes. )
Außerdem hinkt dein VW Beispiel gewaltig, für VW gibt es massive strafen.

Gesendet von meinem unknown mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Wenn du dich so sehr um Gerechtigkeit jucken würdest, dann würdest du mir nicht mit paar abgeholzten und im Gegenzug noch mehr gepflanzen Bäumen ankommen, sondern die wahren Ungerechtigkeiten ansprechen.
Wie viele Menschen sind bis Dato durch deutsche Rüstungsexporte getötet worden? Was ist mit den ganzen toten im arabischen Raum, da sind MILLIONEN bzw über einer Million Menschen einfach weggebombt worden ohne was  gemacht zu haben.
Wo ist da deine Gerechtigkeit und Gesetze? Wer ist schon Erdogan im Vergleich zu den tatsächlichen Monstern auf der Welt, welche höchstes Ansehen genießen und auf die auch nicht eingedroschen wird von den Medien?
So brainwashed, dass man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sieht? Halten wir fest, die Welt ist ungerecht und die Menschheit ist teilweise sehr böse und die Medien können sowas von den Leuten die Birne waschen, das glaubste gar nicht.

Soweit ich weiß wurde es auf eine höhere Instanz getragen und am Ende für illegal befunden, nur da war der Palast schon fertig...
Ich hab das nur aufgeführt, weil er mir hier mit Gerechtigkeit etc angekommen ist und mit Einhaltung der Gesetze.
Es gibt nur ein Gesetz und das ist auf der Welt der $ leider Gottes, würden die Medien nicht so sehr Anti Erdogan sein hier, wäre die Gesinnung gegenüber ihm bzw Türken/Moslems sicher besser.


----------



## MaxRink (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

While ( true){
Head -> Wall;
}
Recht != "Gerechtigkeit" (die sowieso subjektiv ist und somit kein Allgemeingültiger Maßstab ist)
Des weiteren solltest du vorsichtig sein was du mir vorwirfst, ich bin da eine  schlechte Zielscheibe als linken, ATTAC, CCC sowie PARTEI-Mitglied. Ich engagiere mich im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten sehr stark für positive Veränderungen ( sei es politisch oder gesellschaftlich)


Gesendet von meinem unknown mit Tapatalk
Also lmao hab den Absatz mit Gott übersehen, du kannst gerne an ihn Glauben aber wenn du deine religiösen "Gesetzte" als universell erachtest wärest du in der chemalistischen Türkei zurecht "prosecuted" worden.


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Ich habe damit nicht dich angesprochen wenn du mich meinst Max, sondern den int user.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Och, in Italien gab es vor nicht all zu langer Zeit auch mal jemanden, der sich die Gesetze zu seinen Vorteil hat zurechtbiegen lassen, in Russland hat der Amtierende für eine Amtszeit sogar einen Dummy wählen lassen ... Ich mach mir die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt...


Beide sind ja auch anerkannte lupenreine Demokraten ...   



Duvar schrieb:


> Ich habe damit nicht dich angesprochen wenn du mich meinst Max, sondern den int user.


Ich habe Dir doch längst geantwortet. Alle Beschuldigten bekommen ein Gerichtsverfahren und werden das Urteil akzeptieren. Oder glaubst Du, Piech stellt sich hin und sagt nach einem Gerichtsverfahren _" Was maßt sich dieser kleine Richter an, über mich zu urteilen"_, so wie es Erdowahn tat?


----------



## Sparanus (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



> wenn der Richter nix verbrochen hat, warum wurde er angeklagt?


Machen wir mal weiter mit dieser Art von Fragen:
Wenn die Juden nichts gemacht haben, warum wurden dann 6 Millionen vergast?
...

Merkst du überhaupt noch was? Es geht hier nicht um Einzelfälle die Erdogan entlässt/anklagt/in Haft nimmt sondern um Massen.
Die Frage ist nur wer macht bei den Türken den Freisler?


----------



## MaxRink (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Machen wir mal weiter mit dieser Art von Fragen:
> Wenn die Juden nichts gemacht haben, warum wurden dann 6 Millionen vergast?


Aber die Protokolle von Zion 1!!!1!elf
Aber ernsthaft: da ist (zumindest atm) noch ein bis zwei Skalen Unterschied



> Merkst du überhaupt noch was? Es geht hier nicht um Einzelfälle die Erdogan entlässt/anklagt/in Haft nimmt sondern um Massen.
> Die Frage ist nur wer macht bei den Türken den Freisler?



Hmm, heutzutage gäbe das bestimmt ne interessante reality tv Show ab. Ist Trump nicht frei seit dem er nicht mehr bei apprentice ist? Der GOP Parteitag war eigentlich ein gutes Bewerbungsschreiben für ao einen Posten. Neuerdings mögen sogar beide Putin

Gesendet von meinem unknown mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



> Aber ernsthaft: da ist (zumindest atm) noch ein bis zwei Skalen Unterschied


Merke bewusste Übertreibung als stilistisches Mittel


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Wie oft noch Staat im Staat und so...

Ach int, wo ist deine Antwort auf diesen part: 

"Wenn du dich so sehr um Gerechtigkeit jucken würdest, dann würdest du mir nicht mit paar abgeholzten und im Gegenzug noch mehr gepflanzen Bäumen ankommen, sondern die wahren Ungerechtigkeiten ansprechen.
Wie viele Menschen sind bis Dato durch deutsche Rüstungsexporte getötet worden? Was ist mit den ganzen toten im arabischen Raum, da sind MILLIONEN bzw über einer Million Menschen einfach weggebombt worden ohne was gemacht zu haben.
Wo ist da deine Gerechtigkeit und Gesetze? Wer ist schon Erdogan im Vergleich zu den tatsächlichen Monstern auf der Welt, welche höchstes Ansehen genießen und auf die auch nicht eingedroschen wird von den Medien?
So brainwashed, dass man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sieht? Halten wir fest, die Welt ist ungerecht und die Menschheit ist teilweise sehr böse und die Medien können sowas von den Leuten die Birne waschen, das glaubste gar nicht."


----------



## Sparanus (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



> Wie oft noch Staat im Staat und so...


Staat in Staat wie Putsch der SA im 3 Reich?


----------



## Research (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> []
> 
> Wo wollen die USA denn das Christentum missionieren? Das ist Unsinn.
> Ihnen geht es genauso wie der EU um wirtschaftlichen und politischen Einfluss. Und die USA nutzen eher das Militär dafür, weil sie es nun mal haben.



Von Missionierung war nie die Rede. Nur davon das beide Ideologien für Wahnsinn verwendet werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> ...


Lies Dir das bitte in Ruhe durch:
Rechtsstaat – Wikipedia

Ich befürchte, wir reden aneinander vorbei


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Wüsste nicht das zB Bush oder die Rüstungsindustrie hier angeklagt wurde, oder haste einen Link dazu?^^
Höre/lese auch nix von den hiesigen Gerechtigkeits Brabblern, die dieses Morden aufs schärfste Verurteilen und die Verantwortlichen an den Pranger stellen.
Stattdessen werden kleine Fische (falls überhaupt schuldig) attackiert.

Hast du etwa keine Meinung zu der Passage, die ich dir nochmals oben kopiert hatte?
Hier nochmal, würde gerne deine Meinung dazu lesen:

"Wenn du dich so sehr um Gerechtigkeit jucken würdest, dann würdest du mir nicht mit paar abgeholzten und im Gegenzug noch mehr gepflanzen Bäumen ankommen, sondern die wahren Ungerechtigkeiten ansprechen.
Wie viele Menschen sind bis Dato durch deutsche Rüstungsexporte getötet worden? Was ist mit den ganzen toten im arabischen Raum, da sind MILLIONEN bzw über einer Million Menschen einfach weggebombt worden ohne was gemacht zu haben.
Wo ist da deine Gerechtigkeit und Gesetze? Wer ist schon Erdogan im Vergleich zu den tatsächlichen Monstern auf der Welt, welche höchstes Ansehen genießen und auf die auch nicht eingedroschen wird von den Medien?
So brainwashed, dass man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sieht? Halten wir fest, die Welt ist ungerecht und die Menschheit ist teilweise sehr böse und die Medien können sowas von den Leuten die Birne waschen, das glaubste gar nicht."


----------



## Sparanus (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Zu dumm zum googeln?
Belgien: Klagen gegen Bush und Blair eingereicht - Politik - FAZ
to be continued

Hier bezieht sich auf Europa


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

2003 und noch nicht entschieden? Hat nur Belgien geklagt?
Ausserdem habe ich geschrieben: Wüsste nicht das zB Bush oder die Rüstungsindustrie HIER angeklagt wurde...
Zu dumm zum lesen? Hier bezieht sich auf Deutschland, brauchst das also nicht oben rein zu editieren...


----------



## Sparanus (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Nein, du hast nur keine Ahnung von der Judikative (Wie auch als Erdogan Fan)
Ein deutsches Gericht ist für Bush nicht zuständig
(Die bei Gericht anhängige Klage wird nur zugestellt, wenn die deutsche Gerichtsbarkeit zur Entscheidung berufen ist)
Kein Supranationales Gericht hat seinen Sitz in Deutschland.


Ach ja wegen der Rüstung:
Verfassungsklage: Grune klagen gegen Rustungsexporte

Ich glaube die Grünen die das gemacht haben leben auch noch alle in Freiheit.

Biete uns deinen nächsten Fail


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der TÃ¼rkei*

Aso für Armenien/Genozid ist Deutschland aber zuständig (wobei es dort nicht um die Türkei geht, sondern Osmanisches Reich). Die Wahrheit ist, für eine Bush/USA Anklage reicht die Power hier nicht. 
Ach nach dem Text zu urteilen ist Deutschland für beider dieser Fälle auch verantwortlich und später kamen ja noch 6 mio+ Juden dazu und wer weiß wv Millionen anderer Armenien-Resolution: Deutscher Volkermord an den Herero - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Ach und keine Entschädigung zahlen? Herero-Massaker: Entschuldigung, aber keine Entschadigung | Politik - Frankfurter Rundschau
Kann man Bush also nicht vors Gericht in Den Haag zerren? Die Sache ist ja eigentlich folgende, auf die wichtigen Sachen wird hier nicht eingegangen, ich habe den part 3 mal geschrieben und Null antworten dazu, das erklärt einiges.
Wow einer von den Grünen hat die Rüstungsexporte beklagt und was kam bei rum? Seit wie vielen Jahren wird eigentlich der Tod exportiert, wo ist das Geld hingewandert, man ist da ja immer ganz oben dabei bei den Rüstungsexporten mit Staaten wie USA/Russland?
Aber lieber mal den Erdogan fertig machen, weil er ein Gebäude hat bauen lassen und zu den Millionen toten aktuell verliert man brav kein Wort, kein Mut/Argumente was dazu zu sagen, oder warum wird geschwiegen?

Ps Ich bin kein Erdogan Fan, der ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal, ich diskutiere nur, weil hier viele lieber mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen, aber die eigenen Fehler, werden tot geschwiegen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.
Andere tatsächliche Ungerechtigkeiten einfach übersehen/ignoriert, weil es ja Moslems sind die sterben... Das ist was die Medien aus sehr vielen hier gemacht haben. Stumpf und blind und ignorant...
Pps Fail ist deine Gesinnung, die du an den Tag gelegt hast in diesem Thread, von wegen verschwinde aus Deutschland usw usf. Solltest echt was aus der Geschichte gelernt haben, aber für dich sehe ich leider keine Hoffnung


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

Die Armenien Resolution hatte so gar nichts mit der Judikative zu tun sondern war ein Akt der Legislative. Aber wie gesagt Gewaltenteilung und so solltest du dir mal ansehen.

Ach so Brüssel ist für dich nicht hier, Den Haag aber schon.

Aber wir verschweigen alles ja klar. Blind bist du wohl auch noch. Es gibt hier absolut niemanden der den Westen so verteidigt wie du es mit Erdogan tust.


Meine Gesinnung:
Freiheit, Gleichheit und Brüderlichkeit 

Mir ist es absolut egal ob du Deutscher, Türke oder Marsmensch bist. Christ, Moslem, Jedi oder Sith.
Ich will dich nicht in Deutschland. Trotzdem würde ich dir auch wenn ich in der Lage wäre nie verbieten dich im Rahmen der deutschen Gesetze zu deiner Meinung zu äußern.


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Putsch in der Türkei*

CLOSED


----------

